# Dual Spec für 1000 Gold?



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?

Ich halte es für ein wenig übertrieben.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## war_locker (24. Februar 2009)

Also du musst einmalig 1000g zahlen so wie's ich jetzt mitbekommen habe


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde das nicht übertrieben.

Jede Hybridklasse wird das OK finden. 20x Umskillen kosten auch 1000G, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und 20x sind bei denen schnell erreicht.


----------



## Evil_Mike (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



wers braucht der zahlt wer nicht der nicht...


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2009)

Völlig in Ordnung.
1000G sind auf Maxlevel nicht die Welt. DualSpec ist auch nur eine Art Luxus, und ichg laube, dass manche für das in und herskillen schon wesentlich mehr ausgegeben haben.
Man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob eine lange Questreihe besser wäre, aber ich finde: Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.


----------



## noidic (24. Februar 2009)

Testserver... Grad was kosten angeht war da schon häufiger was drauf, was so nie in die Live-server übertragen wurde.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (24. Februar 2009)

wenns so bleibt eine einmalige gebühr i.h.v. 1 k gold

finds ok bzw in ordnung 

und wer gleich anfängt rumzujammern...pssst...für dich ist das eh nix...


----------



## Thrawns (24. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele keine Hybrid-Klasse. Und 1000g finde ich schon in Ordnung. Imho könnte es auch noch mehr sein.


----------



## Marius K (24. Februar 2009)

Früher ist man aber auch ohne ausgekommen und ich finde es übertrieben für ein bisschen bequemlichkeit 1000g zu zahlen.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Diejenigen die sowieso dauernd umskillen müssen, sind soweit im Spiel das diese auch bestimmt gerne einmalig 1000 G ausgeben um damit die dauernden 50 G zu sparen dazu noch das "Umgestalten der Glyphen und zum Lehrer rennen"

Wie unser Raidshadow so gerne sagt / Zitat Xhyria : "EASYPISI... so siehts aus"


----------



## rschatten (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
> Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
> Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?
> 
> ...




oh mann .. ich würd auch 5000 gold zaghlen damit ich nur meine 4 pve skillungen schnell zugreiffen kann ..


----------



## RizzoRat (24. Februar 2009)

Durchaus angebracht, hilft zudem bissel gold aus der WoW Wirtschaft rauszunehmen (weils eh jeder machen wird).

Für einmalig isses meiner ansicht nach völlig in Ordnung, 1k g sind recht schnell erquestet oder  halt erfarmt, das geht fix von statten auch ohne viel zeit zu investieren (wenn ich bedenke das allein ein Teifenkristall für irgend nen epic aus ner hero, das mal wieder keiner braucht locker 100g zu bekommen sind).

Wir brauchen viel mehr sachen wo man Gold für ausgeben kann :-> die super teuren mammuts oder der feuerstuhl sind mit die genialsten erfindungen im spiel, da lohnt es sich mal größere summen zu erwirtschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich bedenke das ich laut statistik seit es achievments gibt und es damit gezählt wird 24k gold eingenommen habe.....


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> Also du musst einmalig 1000g zahlen so wie's ich jetzt mitbekommen habe


Joa, einmalig mit jedem Char...

Prinzipiell bin ich immer für Goldsinks, trotzdem bin ich etwas überascht.
Sicherlich "zwingt" einen keiner zur Dualspec, aber es wird dann wohl wieder mal vorausgesetzt von Seiten der Spieler.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?

Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane

Mehr benötigen diese Umskillkosten nicht.
Für alle anderen ist es eigentlich nur "luxus"


----------



## Letezia (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold erscheinen erstmal sehr viel, jedenfalls für die Leute die eher wenig spielen.

Gerade für jemanden der neu mit WoW anfängt besteht ein hoher Bedarf an Gold für die Reitskills uns später den Kaltwetterflug, 
von einem epischen Flugmount mal ganz abgesehen.

Andererseits ist es verglichen mit den Kosten die für das umskillen anfallen, gerade bei Hybrid Klassen, ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Wenn ich in die Statistiken schaue habe ich bei mir (Paladin) schon weitaus über 1000 Gold beim Lehrer gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum 1000 Gold und keine Questreihe:

Nunja die Questreihe müsste erstmal erdacht werden und es würde ja schon ein Interessanter Questname werden: "Der Weg in die Schizophrenie?"
Will sagen: Eventuell kamen einfach keine Ideen um die nach Innovationen lechzende Community im Rahmen der Zeit gerecht zu werden.
Ebenfalls wird es ein weiterer Versuch sein einfach Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen. Nichts anderes bewirken auch die teuren Mounts oder Ringe aus Dalaran.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb, vergiss mal nicht die krieger, die auf dd geskillt sind und dann doch als tank herhalten müssen.

und diejenigen, die ne pve und pvp skillung haben wollen.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Warum sollte jemand der sowieso wenig spielt dauernd umskillen ? Der hat ja nichtmal genug Equip für 1 Sepcc... ergo kein Argument für mich 1000G vollkommen OK


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


Hm, doch die HolyRaid-Skillung oder heut ma Diszi-PvP?
Oder doch Shadow-Raid? *grübel*


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> b1ubb, vergiss mal nicht die krieger, die auf dd geskillt sind und dann doch als tank herhalten müssen.
> und diejenigen, die ne pve und pvp skillung haben wollen.



Es hat 4 Jahre lang geklappt ohne dem, wie gesagt es ist nur Luxus, mehr nicht.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


Stimmt... über kurz oder lang werd ich sie mir wohl bei jedem Char leisten.
Im Moment spiele ich vorrangig meine Magierin und werd's ihr gönnen. Einfach um den Luxus zu haben auch hier und da etwas per Frostskillung solo machen zu können, ohne Umskillen zu müssen.

Trotzdem sollte man auch die Priester mit in die Aufzählung aufnehmen.
Kommt oft genug vor, daß einer von denen im Raid mal Damage machen soll...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde 1k nicht weiter schlimm befürchte aber eine Häufung von Dialogen wie in dem folgenden Beispiel:


[Schadowninja] whispert euch an: Ey kommt mit Nexus HC heilen sind dann voll und gogo

_[to Schadowninja]: Nö sorry bin Verstärker kein Heiler_

[Schadowninja]: OMG olol gibt doch Dual Speck du noob

_[to Schadowninja]: Ich weis aber ich hab die 1000g nicht dafür sorry_

Ihr werdet von dem Spieler Schadowninja ignoriert.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Die Rechnung darf auch ruhig um Schurken erweitert werden die gerne mal BG´s und Arena spielen, und das geht auch nur sinnvoll mit einer anderen Skillung als Raidspecc -.-


----------



## NgP.Brot (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold sind absolut in Ordnung. An einem guten Tag mache ich das mit ein paar Stunden farmen durch Flasks. Und auch so kann man das mit ein bisschen Mühe sehr schnell zusammen farmen. Ich hab selbst nen Kumpel der notorisch pleite ist und dem ich immer mal wieder was leihe, trotzdem schafft er es mir das Gold immer sehr schnell zurückzuzahlen indem er mal ein paar Stunden farmt.


----------



## alchilèes (24. Februar 2009)

1k gold sind schon seid bc peanuts, wenn ich mir dadurch das ständige neuskillen spare gebe ich das gerne aus...


----------



## Realflash (24. Februar 2009)

Es wird ja auch nicht bei den 1k bleiben, man bezahlt ja trotzdem noch eine kleine Gebühr für das switchen der Skillung, ergo finde ich es völlig übertrieben.

mfg Real


----------



## Omidas (24. Februar 2009)

Finde das schon in Ordnung

Wenn es das schon zu beginn von WotlK gegeben hätte, hätte sich das nach
1-2 Monaten schon wieder bezahlt gemacht, so oft habe ich da zwischen
Retri - Heiler und Tank gewechselt.



Offtopic



LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.



Sry musst gerade irgendwie lachen


----------



## lilithb (24. Februar 2009)

*kotz*

...echt beschissen... alles läuft in dem spiel auf gold raus... wow is keine wirtschaftssimulation, falls doch hab ich mich getäuscht udn ich spiele das falsche spiel
ist schon mühsam genug für mehrere chars das schnelle fliegen zu bekommen (bin hier zb dafür, dass die kosten diesbezüglich zumindest ab dem 2ten char deutlich gesenkt werden) fand ich's BC noch relativ egal nur einen 'schnellen' char zu haben, find ich doch die flugzeiten in wotlk zum teil mit 60% oder taxi unzumutbar und eine reine behinderung des spielflusses.

und jetzt dann nochmal jeweils 1000g abdrücken für's dual? ahja, klar, man muss ja kein dualspecc haben... willkommen mobbing, willkommen benachteiligung für leute die ihren focus eben nicht auf gold-scheffeln haben


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man auch die Priester mit in die Aufzählung aufnehmen.
> Kommt oft genug vor, daß einer von denen im Raid mal Damage machen soll...



Priester?
Was ist das ?
Wie sehen die aus?
Was können die?

Sorry, wir haben so eine Klasse nicht im raid, ich weiß gar nichtmehr wofür die eigentlich da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne spaß, hab ich vergessen, da wir wirklich seit monaten kein einzigen Priester im Raid haben.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Realflash schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch nicht bei den 1k bleiben, man bezahlt ja trotzdem noch eine kleine Gebühr für das switchen der Skillung, ergo finde ich es völlig übertrieben.
> 
> mfg Real




oh ja 50 Silber dazu machens ja natürlich völlig unbezahlbar ... nc -.-


----------



## Airness (24. Februar 2009)

Ich muss grade an den Buffedcast denken.
Susanne und Annette: "ja ich denk so 10g werden es sein" " Nein, ich glaub eher so um die 50g wären angemessen".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (24. Februar 2009)

Stark und lesen kannst auch schon 


JA es kostet 1k Gold und ich habe kein Problem damit das nicht jeder volldepp damit für lau rumrennt soll ja auch was besonderes sein. Das einzige was ich schade finde ist das dies erst mit 80 funktioniert


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ne spaß, hab ich vergessen, da wir wirklich seit monaten kein einzigen Priester im Raid haben.


Rein aus Interesse: Wer übernimmt die zwei Wachen im Naxx25? Oder spielt ihr das garnicht?


----------



## nagato (24. Februar 2009)

ich finde 1000g ist ein witz bei dem was man farmen kann hat man das wieder in 30min raus!

da dual spec was einmaliges ist sollte es 10000g kosten! das große mount kostet schließlich auch ne menge und ist einmalig...


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde 1k nicht weiter schlimm befürchte aber eine Häufung von Dialogen wie in dem folgenden Beispiel:


Um dem vorzubeugen sollte man den Preis einfach auf 16.000 anheben, gleichwertig dem des Mammuts zum verkaufen.
Dann findet es zwar jeder toll, wenn man ein Mammut dabei hat, aber man erwartet es nicht. *g*


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Wer übernimmt die zwei Wachen im Naxx25? Oder spielt ihr das garnicht?



ein anderes Thema bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sind froh wenn wir 10 Leute zusammenbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne wir sind ja eigentlich nur mehr ne Fun Gilde wir haben den 10er content komplett clear aber obs mehr wird, kann ich ned verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2009)

mammut oder chopper, beides "statussymbole" für diejenigen, die nicht wissen, was sie mit ihrem gold machen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich kommen wie in einem Nebensatz erwähnt noch mehr mögliche Skillungen... so 4-5 wären ganz nett. Von mir aus darf dann auch jede weitere 1000-3000 Gold kosten.


----------



## Star123 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das schon ein bisschen viel, da ich nicht wirklich so arg viel Spiele. Da ich gerade meinen Twink hochspiele, der sich dann noch Fliegen + Kaltwetterflug kaufen muss, bin ich schon mal 2000 + Gold los. 
So dann hab ich leider mit meinem Main auch noch nicht das schnelle Fliegen und das kostet leider 5000 Gold. 

Kurze Rechnung: 

Twink: 2000 + 5000 + 300 (Mounts)
Main:  5000 + 200   

Summe:  12500 Gold 

Super duper toll. Wie komm ich schnell an das Gold? Garnicht. 

Und vielleicht möchte ich mit meinem Twink, er ist ein Schamane auch mal zwischen Ele und Heal wechseln, dann kommen dort noch 1k dazu. Woher bekomme ich 13,5k Gold her? 

Ihr könnt´s mir gerne schenken, dann ist mir das egal.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon ein bisschen viel, da ich nicht wirklich so arg viel Spiele. Da ich gerade meinen Twink hochspiele, der sich dann noch Fliegen + Kaltwetterflug kaufen muss, bin ich schon mal 2000 + Gold los.
> So dann hab ich leider mit meinem Main auch noch nicht das schnelle Fliegen und das kostet leider 5000 Gold.
> 
> Kurze Rechnung:
> ...




Poste dein Profilbild in dein Realmforum und heule ein bissl rum das dürfe kein Problem sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Kurze Rechnung:
> 
> Twink: 2000 + 5000 + 300 (Mounts)
> Main:  5000 + 200
> ...



Ich habe gehört, Blizzard will Gold verkaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## selfy (24. Februar 2009)

Joa aber gerade für diese Klassen ist es sehr praktisch.

Ich bin selber Druide und spiele die Klasse, weil sie eine Hybridklasse ist -> Also, damit ich alles spielen kann. Für mich ist das nun der Himmel auf Erden, da ich sowieso immer von Raid zu Raid umskillen musste und die 1000g zahle ich liebend gern dafür. Bleibt nur abzuwarten inwiefern sie am Equipment System noch rumwerkeln können, damit ich nicht nächstes mal ausversehen wieder meine Tankschuhe als Moonkin trage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun habt ihr einen Standpunkt aus vorderster Front 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das mit den Glyphen ist fast noch toller, als die gesparten Umskillwege!

Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2009)

man wird doch (noch) nicht gezwungen, die 1k-DualSpec zu nehmen.

Man wird doch wohl noch beim Lehrer neu lernen dürfen, für diejenigen, die mal zwischendurch Wechseln wollen, oder wird das entfernt?


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> man wird doch (noch) nicht gezwungen, die 1k-DualSpec zu nehmen.
> Man wird doch wohl noch beim Lehrer neu lernen dürfen, für diejenigen, die mal zwischendurch Wechseln wollen, oder wird das entfernt?



Das wird es natürlich weiterhin geben.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. Februar 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Super duper toll. Wie komm ich schnell an das Gold? Garnicht.


Wozu musst du so schnell an dieses Gold herankommen? Warum sofort alles besitzen, mit allen Charakteren?
Was kommt denn 'danach' so wichtiges?


----------



## Luxunce (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde 5k für Dualspec bezahlen XD

Ich hab nur alleine mit meinem DK schon über 1k für umskillen ausgeben (mal tank, mal DD, mal PvP skillen^^) und da ist 1k für wirklich Schnäppchen.


ps: Epic mount kostet 5k ist auch nur Luxus, trozdem habens min.8-10 80er^^


----------



## Thrainan (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es hat 4 Jahre lang geklappt ohne dem, wie gesagt es ist nur Luxus, mehr nicht.


Wir sind auch tausende Jahre ohne das Rad ausgekommen, aber den Luxus mööcht ich nicht mehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wozu musst du so schnell an dieses Gold herankommen? Warum sofort alles besitzen, mit allen Charakteren?
> Was kommt denn 'danach' so wichtiges?



Danach kommt Chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danach kommt Arena Team kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kommt sich durch Instanzen ziehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach kommt Gold Limit erreich durch betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Super duper toll. Wie komm ich schnell an das Gold? Garnicht.
> 
> Und vielleicht möchte ich mit meinem Twink, er ist ein Schamane auch mal zwischen Ele und Heal wechseln, dann kommen dort noch 1k dazu. Woher bekomme ich 13,5k Gold her?



Ich hab gehört das Daylies und/oder Farmen das benötigte Gold schnell einbringen.


----------



## Star123 (24. Februar 2009)

Was meinst du mit Rumweinen im Realmforum, da schenkt dir nach der nettigkeit der Leute niemand Gold. 

Ja Blizz verkauft Gold, aber daran hab ich keine Interesse. : )

/Edit/ 

Was soll man denn Farmen mit Lowberufen? Äonenzeug bringt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wir sind auch tausende Jahre ohne das Rad ausgekommen, aber den Luxus mööcht ich nicht mehr missen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Rad / Auto und WoW - Dual Specc. Findest du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinuphyl (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold fuer 2 Skilltrees... Laecherlich... Damit euer Charakter ein paar Schritte schneller laeuft zahlt ihr doch auch 5000 Gold, warum also nicht 1000 Gold fuer sowas zahlen? Wem es nicht gefaellt, der kauft es eben nicht, das ist wahrscheinlich auch Sinn der Sache...


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das ich noch nie viel Gold besessen habe und ich auch nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler geworden bin. Sicherlich ist es richtig das 1000g nicht die Welt ist. Ich finde es auch schade das es zur Zeit kein großes Dailyquestgebiet wie die Insel von Quel´ Danas gibt. Ich schreibe nicht aus der Sicht eines reichen Paladins sondern aus der Sicht eines Paladins der sich auch irgendwann mal sein Epicflugmount holen will. Wer noch nie über 2000 Gold hatte, dem tun auch 1000g auf einmal weh. Warscheinlich mache ich etwas falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlimm ist es ja auch nicht. Nur wenn man sich die ganze Zeit drauf freut und man dann doch wieder weiß das diese 1000g einem ein wenig weh tun dann ist das schon ein wenig ärgerlich. 

Kostet das also nur einmalig 1000g für den jeweiligen Charakter?

Vanevil es geht mir nicht ums Equip sondern um den Spaß mal wieder einen Vergelter spielen zu dürfen oder gar einen Tank mal zu versuchen.


----------



## Hairman (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nunja, es ist ein Unterschied zwischen Rad / Auto und WoW - Dual Specc. Findest du nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso? beides reine Bequemlichkeit :>


----------



## Omidas (24. Februar 2009)

Hab mal gerade bei meinem Pala in die Arsenalstatistik rein geschaut:

Seit dem es die Statistik gibt:
Talentneuverteilungen: 38
Davon haben sicher bis auf 1-2 50g gekostet. Ergibt ~1,9kg
Und seit Ende Januar liegt der Acount auf Eis. Also etwa 3 Monate

Ne faire Rachnung. Zumindest für nen Pala


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das ich noch nie viel Gold besessen habe und ich auch nur ein Gelegenheitsspieler geworden bin. Sicherlich ist es richtig das 1000g nicht die Welt ist. Ich finde es auch schade das es zur Zeit kein großes Dailyquestgebiet wie die Insel von Quel´ Danas gibt. Ich schreibe nicht aus der Sicht eines reichen Paladins sondern aus der Sicht eines Paladins der sich auch irgendwann mal sein Epicflugmount holen will. Wer noch nie über 2000 Gold hatte, dem tun auch 1000g auf einmal weh. Warscheinlich mache ich etwas falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann skille weiterhin für 50g um da dir die 1000 zuviel sind,... wie alle die letzten 4 Jahre auch


----------



## lord just (24. Februar 2009)

also 1000 gold sind doch echt nix mehr.

dank dailies bekommt man schnell gold. hab gestern ein wenig gelevelt (ca 4 stunden) und hab knapp 800 gold gemacht.

und die anderen kosten sind auch nicht so hoch. an nem lexikon der macht ist das ganze kostenlos und schriftgelehrte sollen nen neuen gegenstand herstellen können um ein lexikon der macht zu beschwören. den gegenstand soll man auch als nicht schriftgelehrter verwenden können und die kosten ausserhalb von städten die skillung zu wechseln richtet sich dann nur noch nach der gier der spieler, die den gegenstand dann herstellen.


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich nicht. Ich persönlich spiele Priester, mache gerne pve und pvp und bräuchte im Prinzip 4 verscheidene Skillungen zum switchen. Genauso für den Deff-tank ist es sehr praktisch auf "dmg" umzuskillen und so besser questen und farmen zu können.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Sorry, wir haben so eine Klasse nicht im raid, ich weiß gar nichtmehr wofür die eigentlich da sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meist nur noch für den schönen Buff. Ist ja leider nicht mehr unbedingt der populärste Heiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> wieso? beides reine Bequemlichkeit :>



Nunja, von dem einen kann quasi dein Leben abhängen, wenn du zB. morgens in die Arbeit fährst oder so.

Ausser natürlich du hast WoW zu deinem Beruf gemacht. Aber ich kenne niemanden der dies geschafft hat.


----------



## Keksautomat (24. Februar 2009)

Heftig für mich Raid Mage.
Wollts mal testen, aber 1k Gold bringts mir nicht..


----------



## Hairman (24. Februar 2009)

Mein Frosttank-DK ist seit ner guten Woche 80 und ich hab ~4x umgespecct zwischen DD und Tank.
Wahrscheinlich werd ich mir Dualspec sogar erst mitm Twink leisten und danach mit dem Main ;-)


----------



## selfy (24. Februar 2009)

Talentneuverteilungen: 43 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartel (24. Februar 2009)

selfy schrieb:


> Joa aber gerade für diese Klassen ist es sehr praktisch.
> 
> Ich bin selber Druide und spiele die Klasse, weil sie eine Hybridklasse ist -> Also, damit ich alles spielen kann. Für mich ist das nun der Himmel auf Erden, da ich sowieso immer von Raid zu Raid umskillen musste und die 1000g zahle ich liebend gern dafür. Bleibt nur abzuwarten inwiefern sie am Equipment System noch rumwerkeln können, damit ich nicht nächstes mal ausversehen wieder meine Tankschuhe als Moonkin trage
> 
> ...




Hi,

ja das stimmt. Allein für das Austauschen der Glyphen biste momentan mal locker 200g los, wenn sie ned verfügbar sind.
Für Hybridklassen oder Leute die nebenher etwas PvP machen wollen ist des echt gut.
Und an die Leute die rumheulen, dass sie es sich nicht leisten können weil sie zu wenig spielen. Wenn du eh kaum on bist, was willst dann mit 2 Skillungen? Heute dies morgen dass und dann aber rumheulen, dass man zu nichts kommt.
Und wer meinte er müsse 2 oder 3 chars ausstatten und hätte kein Gold dafür. Mein Gott. Dann spiel mal einen richtig und nimm die anderen nur als Twinks. Die brauchen ned alles. Wenn man all dies zu billig macht, dann haben die Leute wo viel spielen auch keinen Anspurn mehr dies zu machen. Ist ja zu einfach. 

Gruß


----------



## Redday (24. Februar 2009)

also 1000g ist doch ein klacks, wenn man dafür für alle zeit gratis und bequem skilling wechseln kann.
auch 5000 wären vollkommen ok.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nunja, von dem einen kann quasi dein Leben abhängen, wenn du zB. morgens in die Arbeit fährst oder so.
> 
> Ausser natürlich du hast WoW zu deinem Beruf gemacht. Aber ich kenne niemanden der dies geschafft hat.




Doch Kungen von Ensidia, der zieht den Sohn eines Scheichs durch die Raidinstanzen und bekommt Wohung u.s.w. bezahlt aber das ist ein anders Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Meist nur noch für den schönen Buff. Ist ja leider nicht mehr unbedingt der populärste Heiler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha, dazu gibts sogar was lustiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ich mal mit ner randomgrp hero ini gefarmt habe, war natürlich ein Priester dabei und ich dachte mir, hmmm wieviel ausdauer 
gibt wohl der lvl 80 SS buff. Ich habe geschätzt naja so ca 120 oder so.

Ich war wirklich SEHR erstaunt wie es 165 waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhumz-Kult der Verdammten (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal bei meiner Erfolg-Statistik nachgeguckt... bis jetzt habe ich, seit dem es die Erfolge gibt, 4100g für das umskillen ausgegeben. Also es ist wirklich ein sehr kleines Übel. 
Und dazu kommen die Glyphen noch dazu.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Um dem vorzubeugen sollte man den Preis einfach auf 16.000 anheben, gleichwertig dem des Mammuts zum verkaufen.
> Dann findet es zwar jeder toll, wenn man ein Mammut dabei hat, aber man erwartet es nicht. *g*



Objektiv ne richtig gute Idee! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Subjektiv erschlage ich dich virtuell dafür. Mein Verstärkerschami will endlich heilen und 16 k hab ich nicht, da müsste ich mich prostituieren.

Also ein kalres deutliches JEIN  für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bengram (24. Februar 2009)

Einmal auf PVP skillen und zurück kostet 100G. Da sind mir 1x 1000 schon lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Objektiv ne richtig gute Idee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kauf dich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Februar 2009)

seit wotlk wird einem das gold doch schon automatisch hinter hergeworfen (finde ich). mit dem richtigen beruf hat man diese 1000 gold auch ruck zuck drinnen. finde den preis auch vollkommen i. o.

wer keinen sammelberuf hat, macht halt 2-3 dailys mehr. aber seis drum. ich denke  wenn blizz eine questreihe eingeführt hätte, oder doch noch eine reinbringt, würden darüber welche rummaulen. den leuten kann man nix mehr recht machen. 

wird was vereinfacht, wird rumgeheult. wird etwas schwieriger gemacht, dasselbe bild.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
> Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
> Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?
> 
> ...


Ich werd es nicht machen. Auf jedemfall nicht jetzt weil ich weis das Blizz es eh bald wider änderen wird und es dan billiger sein wird wie beim reiten.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (24. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Poste dein Profilbild in dein Realmforum und heule ein bissl rum das dürfe kein Problem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol

made my day - das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht. nettes top sie trägt

und dann fährt sie mit der chopper durch die lande anstatt nur schnell zu fliegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. Februar 2009)

Es gibt Leute, die sind 7 Tage pro Woche mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag on ...
Haben kein Gold für Flasks und kein Bock auf Buff-Food-Farming ...
Müssen den ganzen Tag in irgendeiner Hauptstadt rumstehen und sinnfreien Schrott aus dem AH kaufen ...
Im /2 rumflamen ...
Ach ja, rumhüpfen und Duelle machen ...

Und genau das sind dann die, die jammern ^^


----------



## d2wap (24. Februar 2009)

Ees hieß ja, dass eine "Kleine Gebühr" fällig wäre.
Der kleine Obolus beschränkt sich auf 1000 Gold auf dem PTR (!!!!!) 

Es ist noch alles offen. Es kann sein, dass der Preis auch noch steigt. Jenachdem was die Testerschaft sagt und Blizzard sich denkt.

Hybridklassen wechseln häufig. So oft wie Leute auf Second Equip würfeln und auch bekommen wird das viele Klassen freuen.
Paladine, Schamis, Druiden, Krieger und Priester wohl sehr.
Vorallem im PVE. 

Fürs PvP / PvE wirds für alle interessant. Wenn man beides betreibt... 1000 Gold sind da voll in Ordnung.
Da ich als Mage derzeit nur im PvE unterwegs bin, so werde ich es zunächst mal vernachlässigen.... Man muss ja nicht alles haben


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. Februar 2009)

1500g im letzten Monat fürs umskillen ausgegeben (paladin) ..für mich lohnt es sich und ich finde es gut dass es 1000g kostet...damit es wenigstens nicht jeder hat


----------



## Shintuargar (24. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Wer übernimmt die zwei Wachen im Naxx25? Oder spielt ihr das garnicht?



Mal bissel Offtopic:

Das geht auch mit einem Priester, in der Phase wo der dann die nächste Wache übernehmen muss und Razuvious ungetankt ist, spotten den sich vornehmlich Jäger/Krieger/Paladin im Dreieck. Mangels zweiten Priesters mussten wir das mal so machen und es ist sehr spaßig. Nur erwischen darf er einen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (24. Februar 2009)

Ich find auch Ok, ist ja einmalig, laut Bericht und ansonsten würden alle gleich damit rumlaufen, ergo wär es schnell langweilig


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sind 7 Tage pro Woche mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag on ...
> Haben kein Gold für Flasks und kein Bock auf Buff-Food-Farming ...
> Müssen den ganzen Tag in irgendeiner Hauptstadt rumstehen und sinnfreien Schrott aus dem AH kaufen ...
> Im /2 rumflamen ...
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, Tim.

Es soll Leute geben, die täglich wegen dem Beruf 10-12 Stunden ausser Haus sind, soziale Kontakte pflegen, eine Familie haben, ihren Haushalt nebenbei noch auf die Kette kriegen und trotzdem WoW spielen - und sogar raiden.
Nur wird's bei denen dann halt knapp mit Dailies und farmen. Hat man dann noch die falschen Ingame-Berufe, dann ist man ständig knapp bei Kasse.

Ich glaube die jammern dann schon eher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Vanevil das kann ich definitiv machen. Jedoch möchte ich gerne flexibler sein und schneller eingreifen können. Es kommt ja nicht nur mir zu gute sondern auch anderen Spielern. Dual Spec sollte meiner Meinung nach keine Seltenheit sein. Sie sollte eher frischen Wind in das WoW Leben bringen. Und 100g hat man immer schneller als 1x 1000g... Würde mein menschliches Auge warscheinlich 10x100g dort stehen sehen wäre ich sicherlich nicht so aus den Wolken fallen  =P


----------



## lustigeThreads (24. Februar 2009)

völlig überflüssiger beitrag. Als wären die Kommentare nicht schon genung.
1000 g ist ein witz. fertig aus. 2 -5 Stunden Farmzeit sind das nur. 

Aber geht doch ruhig noch mehr im AH mit den Preisen runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da haben die Discounter doch sebst schuld und nun jammern sie, das sei zu teuer.  Pech gehabt. Das sind 80iger Preise und nicht lvl 1 Preise irgednwo muss der uNterschied kommen. Aber das begreifen die Leute wohl nicht. Man schaue sich doch im Ah die Preise an, teiweise kosten low lvl Sachen mehr als Highlvl, ein Witz ist das.

Was ich aber glaube, bekam die Idee vom Kumpel, die die sich beschweren sind wohl die, die 1000 g von Goldsellern kaufen, und das kostet 20euro = eine Stunde wenn nicht mehr arbeiten. Ok dann ist das schon ne ganze Menge. Aber wer 20 Euro noch heutzutage für 1000 g ausgibt ist auch selber schuld lol


----------



## Creciente (24. Februar 2009)

1000G einmalig finde ich auch völlig i.O.
Kaltwetterflug hat auch soviel gekostet und was brachte es? Lediglich das, was wir in der Scherbenwelt ohnehin schon konnten.

Man darf auch nicht nur die reinen Umskillungskosten sehen, sondern auch die Glyphen, die man jedes mal kaufen und einprägen musste.
Je nach Glyphe kommt man da zusammen mit den Umskillkosten auf locker 100-150G.
Auch habe ich es so verstanden, dass der Ausrüstungsmanager 2 parallele Equipments aufnehmen kann - ähnlich wie bei Diablo2.
Das spart wiederrum Taschenplatz.

Da es aber noch ein weilchen hin ist, bis der Patch live geht, hat jetzt wenigstens niemand die Ausrede, es wäre nicht bekannt gewesen und somit "unschaffbar" bis zum Release die 1000G zusammen zu bekommen.

Für meine Chars sehe ich goldene Zeiten im AH. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Creci


----------



## Star123 (24. Februar 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sind 7 Tage pro Woche mindestens 12 Stunden am Tag on ...
> Haben kein Gold für Flasks und kein Bock auf Buff-Food-Farming ...
> Müssen den ganzen Tag in irgendeiner Hauptstadt rumstehen und sinnfreien Schrott aus dem AH kaufen ...
> Im /2 rumflamen ...
> ...





Ich bin nicht 7 Tage die Woche Online, da ich dazu leider die Zeit nicht finde. 
Bufffood und Flask hab ich in Raid immer dabei! 
Ich steh zwar ab und zu in eine der Hauptstädte aber nicht die ganze Zeit. 
Im /2 hab ich noch nie geflammt, da mir das einfach vieeeel zu Blöd ist. Mich nervt es ja schon wenn man in dem Channel ne Gruppe sucht. 
Hupfen, ja das mach ich viel, aber was will man auch sonst anderes machen? 
Duelle, nein PvP reitzt mich seit WotLK nicht mehr. 

Aber ja, ich muss trotzdem jammer.


----------



## Vanevil (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Vanevil das kann ich definitiv machen. Jedoch möchte ich gerne flexibler sein und schneller eingreifen können. Es kommt ja nicht nur mir zu gute sondern auch anderen Spielern. Dual Spec sollte meiner Meinung nach keine Seltenheit sein. Sie sollte eher frischen Wind in das WoW Leben bringen. Und 100g hat man immer schneller als 1x 1000g... Würde mein menschliches Auge warscheinlich 10x100g dort stehen sehen wäre ich sicherlich nicht so aus den Wolken fallen  =P




Achja lass es oder mach es aber entscheide dich mir egal aber darüber rumzuheulen ist sinnlos,... und wenn du wirklich ordentlich umskillst kommen noch Glyphen dazu und allein nach 6-7x umskillen haben sich die 1000g rentiert denk doch mal bissl nach, oder soll ich dir noch den PoPo abwischen, neyney


----------



## Kasching (24. Februar 2009)

bin mit meinem neu angefangen schurken erst lvl 38 und hab schon 900g ( brauch dual spec nicht umbedingt aber nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... also sollte für die 80er das garkein problem darstellen ... wers braucht müsste sich das eig ohne probleme leisten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaman (24. Februar 2009)

Man kann auch umskillen ohne 1000g für Dualspecc auszugeben, Daher ist es Luxus, Luxus kostet. Das ist fast sowas wie ein Naturgesetz.
Man kann auch fliegen ohne schnelles Fliegen, Daher ist es Luxus. Luxus.... (na?)

Das was man nicht unbedingt haben muss , ist etwas das man will. Und was man will ist immer etwas wofür man die Leute blechen lassen kann. So funktioniert nunmal alles was irgendwie mit Wirtschaft zu tun hat. Ob virtuell oder nciht macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

lustigeThreads schrieb:


> völlig überflüssiger beitrag. Als wären die Kommentare nicht schon genung.
> 1000 g ist ein witz. fertig aus. 2 -5 Stunden Farmzeit sind das nur.


Ähm... das wünschte ich mir etwas ausführlicher.



lustigeThreads schrieb:


> Was ich aber glaube, bekam die Idee vom Kumpel, die die sich beschweren sind wohl die, die 1000 g von Goldsellern kaufen, und das kostet 20euro = eine Stunde wenn nicht mehr arbeiten. Ok dann ist das schon ne ganze Menge.


Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was einem ein Kumpel erzählt.
Für eine Überstunde würde kein Mensch rumjammern, oder glaubst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Monoecus (24. Februar 2009)

WAAAAAAH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie soll ich mir das leisten können mit meinen 3000 Gold Schulden...


Wenn dann wieder mein Gildenleiter ankommt von wegen: "Du musst heute Schaden machen..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. Februar 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wenn dann wieder mein Gildenleiter ankommt von wegen: "Du musst heute Schaden machen..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann sagst du ihm, Gold her oder nix gibts. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Ich heule nicht ich mache lediglich meinen Standpunkt klar und du solltest eher deine Meinung vertreten und nicht die Meinung anderer breit treten. Natürlich ist das eine Diskusion aber kein unnötiges Beleidigen oder provozieren!
Wen dieses Thema nicht interessiert, sollte doch bitte einfach stillschweigend dieses Thema ignorieren.
Ich finde viele Meinungen sehr interessant.


----------



## Monoecus (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast doch bestimmt keine Goldprobleme, oder b1ubb?

Du schickst dein Pet Daylies machen und gehst afk... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss gefühlte 3 Stunden auf die Mobs einschießen, bis die mal umfallen. Das ist halt die schlechte Seite des Heiler-Daseins... Du musst als Heiler Leben und Leiden.



> völlig überflüssiger beitrag. Als wären die Kommentare nicht schon genung.
> 1000 g ist ein witz. fertig aus. 2 -5 Stunden Farmzeit sind das nur.



Erklär mir bitte, wie das gehen soll. Ich brauch allein 3 Stunden für meine Daylies ...


----------



## Cupertino (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Schurke ich werde es wohl nicht hohlen! =/


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2009)

also bitte

1000g ist lachhaft, das hat man so schnell zusammen. Zudem als Hybridklasse hab ich sowiso schon das x-fache an umskillkosten. Ich kommt zwar atm ned ins armory aber ich weis das ich alleine für lichking mit meinem pala für raids als Retri/Holy/tank und ab und zu ordentlich pvp weit über 3000g alleine für das doofe umskillen geblecht habe und was ich in BC ausgegeben habe von dem will ich ned reden also flammt hier nicht über 1000g * Edit, nach armory hab ich seit lichking 65 talentneuverteilungen, also es ist nicht wenig 

So als Rechung:

Täglich 10 Dailys machen.
*
Zeitaufwand ~1h Ertrag ~130g Plus das zeug was de noch verkaufen kannst.*

sprich nach knapp* 7 1/2 Tagen * hast du das geld zusammen.

Ja meine gütte dann muss man hald mal sich noch was erarbeiten ihr seid schlichtweg einfach viel zu verwöhnt durch den ganzen Easy Mode hier in wow.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Du musst als Heiler Leben und Leiden.


really? Ich dacht seit Lichking ist Heiligschaden = Zauberschaden also skill um,. werfe 50g ins Feuer und hoffe das du als DD spielen kannst und dann gibts hald mal keine Raids usw. oder die Gilde muss damit leben das der liebe heiler jetzt in dd posi ist um sich die 2-Skillung zu leisten.

Ich versteh das problem nicht

Druiden-Heiler ---> Moonkin
Schami-Heiler --->  Ele-schami
Priester ---> Shadow
Pala ---> Retri

also wenn ihr euch bei so was schwer tut dann gute nacht.


----------



## SixNight (24. Februar 2009)

Finds inordnung nicht toll aber hat schon nen guten grund


----------



## Turismo (24. Februar 2009)

EINE UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT FINDE ICH DAS OH JA


----------



## Shirokun (24. Februar 2009)

Boah wenn dir 1k Gold zuviel sind dann spiel Hello Kitty online. 
1k g mahste locher an 2 tagen auch wenn du nur 3-4 stunden zockst

Willst du dein Gold etwa ewig behalten? Ich bin der meinung die Hätten das noch teurermachen sollen. Die leute die meinen 1kg sind zu teuer *heul* und sagen hab ja nichte mal epic flug mount *heul* tun mir echt nicht leid.


----------



## direct-Gaming (24. Februar 2009)

Am Anfang hören sich 1000 Gold, für etwas das angekündigt wurde und von dem alle gedacht haben es wird als kostenloses Feature in 3. 1 released, sicherlich viel an. Aber wenn man mal genau hinschaut, dann lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall ... man gibt einmalig 1000 Gold aus und hat anschließend das Problem mit den Kosten beim umskillen nicht mehr. Ich meine ich spiele selber nur einen Prisi und da fällt das nicht soo sehr ins Gewicht aber es ist schon schön diese Option zu haben. Dann kann man auch mal schnell für ne Quest, Farmen etc. auf shadow wechseln ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal andersrum. Fändet ihr es schlimm wenn es nur 100g kosten würde? Würde das einen Unterschied für euch machen? Wenn ja welchen?


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Jetzt mal andersrum. Fändet ihr es schlimm wenn es nur 100g kosten würde? Würde das einen Unterschied für euch machen? Wenn ja welchen?



nein ich würde genauso einfach zum lehrer laufen und einfach durchklicken,. auch bei 10'000g würd ich einfach durchklicken weil ich einfach weis das ich das geld so oder so wieder reinholen werde. Ja ich hab 10k einfach so zum ausgeben


----------



## FrustmaN (24. Februar 2009)

klar würde es einen unterschied machen wenns nur 100g kosten würde! 
dann könnte es sich jeder (ok fast jeder) leisten und die superpros würden es nicht mehr exclusiv besitzen.

die 1000g könnt ich ja grad noch akzeptieren, aber daß es dann erst mit 80 gehn soll ist ein witz, es soll immer noch leute geben die eben nicht 80 sind, oder kein wotlk haben (nicht weil sies sich nicht leisten können, sondern aus anderen gründen)

edit: was natürlich auch kommen wird: in raids wird man nur noch nen platz bekommen wenn man dual hat, da man ja sonst nicht so flexibel ist, also nichts bringt


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> 1000g ist lachhaft, das hat man so schnell zusammen. Zudem als Hybridklasse hab ich sowiso schon das x-fache an umskillkosten. Ich kommt zwar atm ned ins armory aber ich weis das ich alleine für lichking mit meinem pala für raids als Retri/Holy/tank und ab und zu ordentlich pvp weit über 3000g alleine für das doofe umskillen geblecht habe und was ich in BC ausgegeben habe von dem will ich ned reden also flammt hier nicht über 1000g


Wenn Du es für nötig befindest alle Nase lang umzuskillen, dann ist das Dein Ding.
Mit meinem Main-Char hab ich neulich 20g für's skillen ausgegeben. Ich glaube das höchste waren mal 40g.
Wenn Du da bisher zig tausend Gold für ausgegeben hast, dann ist klar, daß Du über die 1000G mal eben lachst.
Dürfen andere, die nicht soviel Zeit mit farmen verbringen dann nicht trotzdem ein wenig enttäuscht sein, weil sie sich auf das tolle Feature gefreut haben und nun einen Tausender dafür berappen müssen?



Leonalis schrieb:


> So als Rechung:
> 
> Täglich 10 Dailys machen.
> *
> ...


Joa, wenn man sich die entsprechenden Dailies bereits freigequestet hat.
Wenn nicht, dann muß man für 10 Dailies etwas weiter reisen und Dailies machen, die unter Umständen mehr Zeitaufwand verlangen.
Und nicht jeder ist jeden Abend on. Einige kommen vielleicht an einem Abend die Woche dazu mal Dailies zu machen?
Dann sind's gut 2 Monate bis man's zusammen hat.
Und auch das nur, wenn das Gold nicht zwischendrin für Repkosten, etc. wieder drauf geht.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

also zum Thema mit den 1000g für Dual Spec finde ich eigentlich gut. Meine Meiniung ist einfach das sich dann wahrscheinlich viele überlegen werden ob sies wirklich machen wollen. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin finde ich 1000 gold als etwas zu wenig. 5000 Gold wäre mir jetzt irgendwie lieber. Der Grund ist einfach das die ganzen eingespielten Heiler und Tanks nicht von anderen leuten abgelöst werden die nur einmal geheilt werden.

Ich würde auch lieber mit Heilern und Tanks oder auch dds mitgehen die Erfahrungen in ihrer Klasse haben. 

Das ist jetzt nur mal meine Meinung dazu.

Mfg 
Redryujin


----------



## Shirokun (24. Februar 2009)

Die leute die Kein Wotlk Haben verdienen diese Feture nicht. Warum sollte Blizz denen was schenken?


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Die leute die Kein Wotlk Haben verdienen diese Feture nicht. Warum sollte Blizz denen was schenken?


Hä?
Afaik hat man die Möglichkeit zur Dualspec doch eh erst mit 80 atm?


----------



## Wiegehtwas (24. Februar 2009)

so wie ich das sehe... gehts nur um eines... die haben gemerkt das ihre Idee , das Shadows , Eles und Monkins heilen können, das Spiel zur Face machen. Und nun rudern sie gewaltig zurück.

2 Skillbäume hab ich schon vor 2 Jahren im Forum vorgeschlagen und bin ausgelacht worden... nun lach ich.

Tatsache ist, das das Spiel zur Zeit anspruchslos ist und alle Inis von BC erfahrenen Spieler problemlos gemeistert werden können.

Nicht ? 70er Protpala haut 78er weg wie geschnitten brot... DAS ist lächerlich. Und wer war der Gegner ... der viel gelobte DK... null Chance gegen Selbstheilung und Stun des Palas. Ein klares Zeichen dafür das dringend etwas passieren muss, was die Hybridklassenspieler zur Endscheidung zwingt Dmg, Tank oder Heal. 

Nur so kann das Niveau von Wow wieder angehoben werden, zur Zeit ist es einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Lycette (24. Februar 2009)

also ich freu mich schon richtig auf die möglichkeit dual zu skillen, auch wenn der preis in meine augen hoch ist (das liegt aber daran das ich nur ca 5k hab im moment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

aber andererseit, wenn ich schau wie oft ich schon umskillen musste und wie viel geld ich dafür schon ausgegeben hab loht es sich auf jedenfall. und das geld hat man wirklich sehr schnell herinnen mit zb

- tagesquests
- blümchen farmen
- bergbau

damit hab ich mir in einer woche das epicflugmount + kaltwetterflug zusammen gekratz für meinen 2ten char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das einzige was hier etwas schwieriger sein wird ist die sache mit den zweitequip, viele werden nicht die möglichkeit haben an das so schnell ran zu kommen, sei es wegen arbeit, schule oder familie .. 

aber vielleicht findet das blizz auch noch irgendwie ne lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## FrustmaN (24. Februar 2009)

und das is es wieder: leute die kein wotlk haben, haben das feture nicht verdient ??? sind also nur spieler 2. (sry 3. ) klasse???

hol dir mal nen rl int buff ab. mein monatlicher beitrag ist also weniger wert als der des tollen 80er der neben mir rumsteht ?


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Redryujin da muss ich dir Recht geben. Die Chance wird sicherlich höher sein, dass man auf Spieler trifft die dann diese Skillung nicht richtig beherrschen (spezifisch bei Tanks und Heilern). Das schließt bei 5000g schon ein paar aus. Aber sollte Dual Spec nicht jeden beglücken und nicht nur die wirklich guten? Das Spiel ist ja in erster Linie dazu da um jedem Spieler etwas neuartiges,fantastisches zu bieten und nicht nur den Pro´s.


----------



## René93 (24. Februar 2009)

rschatten schrieb:


> oh mann .. ich würd auch 5000 gold zaghlen damit ich nur meine 4 pve skillungen schnell zugreiffen kann ..



schön und gut aber man kann ja nur 2 skillungen haben und 1000 g ist kein schnäpchen. Mein Main hat nicht mal das Epic Flugmount und ich fands schon happig mit den 1000 g für kaltwetterflug. da hätten die auch wie es früher bei kaltwetterflug die quest lassen können und hätten für dual spec eine quest einfügen können wie z.B. dass man den Erfolg von 5 heroischen Instanzen haben muss oder was weiss ich...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn Du es für nötig befindest alle Nase lang umzuskillen, dann ist das Dein Ding.
> Mit meinem Main-Char hab ich neulich 20g für's skillen ausgegeben. Ich glaube das höchste waren mal 40g.
> Wenn Du da bisher zig tausend Gold für ausgegeben hast, dann ist klar, daß Du über die 1000G mal eben lachst.
> Dürfen andere, die nicht soviel Zeit mit farmen verbringen dann nicht trotzdem ein wenig enttäuscht sein, weil sie sich auf das tolle Feature gefreut haben und nun einen Tausender dafür berappen müssen?



Warum? Die nicht so oft Umskillen können das auch weiterhin machen ohne die 1000g auszugeben... und wer ständig umskillt freut sich das er dadurch geld sparen kann.


----------



## Holyjudge (24. Februar 2009)

Die meisten Hybrid klassen haben aber nicht dauernd umgeskillt
wegen den 50g daher passt das mit den 20x umskillen eher nicht!

und ich finde 1k gold viel zu übertrieben! was soll sowas ? sie könnten da auch
50g machen oder 100g oder eine kleine q reihe aber was soll den bitte sowas ? -.-
es soll doch kosten verringern und nicht erstmal unnötig gold ausgeben


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Erstmal braucht es nicht jeder "REINE" dd klassen z.B. oder jemand der einfach keinen Bock hat seinen heiler Tank DD als was anderes zu spielen.

Kaltwetterflug benötigt auch 100g, und ist auch nur eine erleichterung des Spielablaufs, also was solls?


----------



## szene333 (24. Februar 2009)

Ist ja witzig. Da schreiben manche Leute, dass sie nur 1 oder 2mal/Woche spielen, weil sie halt nicht soviel Zeit haben und deshalb kaum Gold haben und im selben Atemzug stellen sie Kostenrechnungen auf, wo auf einmal 80iger Twinks auftauchen. So viel zum Thema: Ich spiele nicht so häufig!

Außerdem muss ich das jetzt nochmal los werden: *Was soll denn noch alles ohne Aufwand erreicht werden können. Langsam reicht es doch.*


----------



## Reo_MC (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nunja, von dem einen kann quasi dein Leben abhängen, wenn du zB. morgens in die Arbeit fährst oder so.
> 
> Ausser natürlich du hast WoW zu deinem Beruf gemacht. Aber ich kenne niemanden der dies geschafft hat.



Quelle


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Lycette schrieb:


> und das geld hat man wirklich sehr schnell herinnen mit zb
> 
> - tagesquests
> *- blümchen farmen
> - bergbau*


Hm, für's Blümchen pflücken und Erzvorkommen abbauen hab ich noch nie Gold bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder meintest Du damit: Gefarmtes Zeug im AH verticken?
Dann hab ich das Gegenargument direkt parat:
Ich bin derjenige, der Euch das Gold in den Rachen stopft, indem ich Euren Mist im AH zu überteuerten Preisen kaufe.
Ergo fehlt mir das Gold im eigenen Goldbeutel. 
Mit dieser Voraussetzung darf ich dann wohl hoffentlich hier fröhlich rumwhinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seht's ein: Das AH als Argument dafür, daß jeder in kurzer Zeit WoW-Reichtum erlangen kann, ist Unfug.

Edit:


Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Warum? Die nicht so oft Umskillen können das auch weiterhin machen ohne die 1000g auszugeben... und wer ständig umskillt freut sich das er dadurch geld sparen kann.


Nein, können sie nicht.
Dadurch, daß einige Leute meinen, daß 1000G ein Witz sind, wird Dualspec zur Grundvoraussetzung im Raid werden.
Und wenn der Raidleiter dann sagt: ZwergNase, Du heilst heute mal nicht, sondern machst Schaden. Was dann?
1-2 male wird dann gestöhnt und irgendwann wird man einfach nicht mehr mitgenommen.
Geht ja nichtmal nur darum, daß _vor_ dem Raid umgeskillt werden muß, sondern auch vor bestimmten Bossen. Je nachdem wieviele Tanks oder Heiler optimal wären.


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> Die meisten Hybrid klassen haben aber nicht dauernd umgeskillt
> wegen den 50g daher passt das mit den 20x umskillen eher nicht!
> 
> und ich finde 1k gold viel zu übertrieben! was soll sowas ? sie könnten da auch
> ...




Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab soll es Flexibel machen und keine Kosten reduzieren...
Du kannst dann ja anscheinend überall von Skill 1 zu skill 2 wechseln und zurück, und das wäre ein 
galaktiscer Vorteil zu dem "äh mom eben nach og und umskillen!".

1000g sind ein normaler Preis, stellt euch doch nicht so an! -.-
Ich hab auch kaum Gold, aber dann kauft man sich halt keinen Schrott im AH egal wie lila der ist 
und spart halt mal ne woche...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> es soll doch kosten verringern und nicht erstmal unnötig gold ausgeben



Macht es auch... ich meine alleine die Glyphen zu Tauschen kostet bei jedem umskillen noch 100-200 Gold oO


----------



## Borberat (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, für's Blümchen pflücken und Erzvorkommen abbauen hab ich noch nie Gold bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FALSCH! Weil die ganzen 24h Player Gold ohne ende haben und jeder 2. sich ständig bei Ebay mit Gold versorgt
existiert ier kein Marktgleichgewicht (was rauskommt muss auch wieder rein) sondern das totale Marktchaos!
und da kann man super an dir verdienen ;-p


----------



## Gregorius (24. Februar 2009)

Denke die 1000g sind völlig ok. Als Tank/Vergelter-Paladin skille ich fast jeden Tag um, d.h. dass ich nach nichtmal einem Monat schon Gold spare...

Als 3er Hybrid wünsch ich mir nur dass ich bald 3 Skillungen haben kann, aber bis dahin hoffe ich, dass Talented und Action Bar Saver weiter aktualisiert werden und auch mit Dual Spec laufen werden. Manchmal möchte/muss ich halt dann doch mal Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Februar 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Boah wenn dir 1k Gold zuviel sind dann spiel Hello Kitty online.
> 1k g mahste locher an 2 tagen auch wenn du nur 3-4 stunden zockst



NUR 3-4 Stunden??


----------



## talsimir (24. Februar 2009)

Naja Dual Spec ist sicher cool, besonders als Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was mich interessiert was sind bitte "Banner" in WoW?^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich höre das ehrlich jetzt zum ersten mal mit den 1000 Gold
und mir ist auch klar das dies einmalig ist.

Ist doch eine super Idee ,besser als 
tausendmal zum Lehrer gehen und für
20-50 Gold lernen lassen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung?

Siehe:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1493604

Zusammenfassend:
Blizzards Goldphilosphie wird langsam zu einer untragbaren Hürde. Kein Wunder boomen immer noch Goldseller....


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Seht's ein: Das AH als Argument dafür, daß jeder in kurzer Zeit WoW-Reichtum erlangen kann, ist Unfug.



Stimmt, sofern die Betonung auf dem Wörtchen JEDER steht.

(Das Statistikblatt meines Bankchars sagt: Durchschnittlich pro Tag verdientes Gold: 315 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kaldreth (24. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es in Ordnung, dass dafür 1000 Gold zahlen muss! Man muss dann halt selber entscheiden ob es das Wert ist! Ich hab z.B. meinen Priester selten umgeskillt ich hab noch nicht einmal den maximal Betrag erreicht. Ergo ich werde es wohl erstmal nicht machen! 




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde 1k nicht weiter schlimm befürchte aber eine Häufung von Dialogen wie in dem folgenden Beispiel:
> 
> 
> [Schadowninja] whispert euch an: Ey kommt mit Nexus HC heilen sind dann voll und gogo
> ...



Tja dazu kann man ja auch andere Sachen antworten! Zum Einen sry, hab kein heal equipment oder meine 2. Skillung ist aufs PvP ausgerichtet... 

Ich hab z.B. auch kaum Trefferwertungszeugs für meinen Priester und könnte deshalb nicht mal eben Schaden machen...


----------



## Irondragon1887 (24. Februar 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Die leute die Kein Wotlk Haben verdienen diese Feture nicht. Warum sollte Blizz denen was schenken?


 Das zeigt wieder deine geistige reife shiro!


----------



## Lionking (24. Februar 2009)

ich freue mich schon lange aufs dual spec und denke dass das sogar eine günstige sache ist mit den 1000g


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend:
> Blizzards Goldphilosphie wird langsam zu einer untragbaren Hürde. Kein Wunder boomen immer noch Goldseller....


Das ist ansich Blizzards Problem. Scheiße daran ist nur, dass Blizz es zu unserem Problem macht...

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dregalos (24. Februar 2009)

zu teuer ....


----------



## Leonalis (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus

was spielst du für einen char?

Ich spiel ein Paladin und das ist mein einziger char den ich habe nebst meinen bankchars und ich bin auch bereit in der gilde wenn was fehlt umzuskillen sei es auch nur für einen Raid oder spontan für ne OS25 seassion usw. wenn es mir zu träge wird noch weiter 10min spezifisch nach tank/heal zu suchen. Es häuft sich einfach


KLar kann sich jemand sagen,. du ich schaff es nicht 1000g aufzutreiben weil ich dafür keine zeit finde nur stelle ich mir dann die Fragen:

*Ist es den so für dich die Notwendigkeit Dual zu fahren? Brauchst du das in deiner Klasse? Wenn du dual fahren würdest bist du überhaupt fähig die 2. Klasse im Raid zu beherschen*

Ich meine ich sehe es jetzt schon kommen das Raidleiter sagen,.

"Ihr da ihr hybriden, druiden, pala usw.  los dual das ihr bei not heilen/tanken/ dd sein könnt" --- *jedoch sich der spieler sagen muss,. -- naja eigentlich kann ich gar nicht tanken.* 

Dual seh ich nur bei wenigen Punkte von Vorteil


*PVE spieler die Leidenschaftlich auch PVp spielen möchten*
*Heiler die auch ab und zu DMG machen wollen*
*Klassen die evtl bei bossfight durch ihre Talentwahl verhindert sind* ---> Feuermage Al'ar

Ansonsten,.wer braucht ansonsten das Dual? Jeder redet aber kaum wer denkt doch wirklich darüber nach oder? Brauch ich es?


----------



## Antonio86 (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Objektiv ne richtig gute Idee!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zurück zum Thema also ich find 1000g sind in 2 Tagen locker zu machen also ist es kein problem ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (24. Februar 2009)

Ja dieses Feature sollte schon jeder nutzen können. Aber da ich selbst auch Heiler bin ist dann die Unsicherheit da das wir schnell abgelöst werden. Das einzige postive kann halt werden das es mehr Raidgruppen also Random geben wird.

Ok das andere wird das equip sein das muss natürlich auch vorhanden sein man kann ja nicht als DD krieger mit Schutz skillung tanken. Kann aber leider auch in hero inzen demnächst realität werden. Natürlich werden auch die Streitigkeiten ums equip auch noch größer werden weil man dann sagen kann das du das als first equip haben willst.

Es hilft nur immer dann vernünftige Absprachen. Gut ich selber werde das Dual Spec nicht benutzen da ich immer Heiler bleiben werde.


----------



## talsimir (24. Februar 2009)

Könnte mir jemand erklären was Banner in WoW sind? Stand in der einen NEWS von Buffed und ich versteh nicht was das in WoW sein sollte O,o^^!?


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> FALSCH! Weil die ganzen 24h Player Gold ohne ende haben und jeder 2. sich ständig bei Ebay mit Gold versorgt
> existiert ier kein Marktgleichgewicht (was rauskommt muss auch wieder rein) sondern das totale Marktchaos!
> und da kann man super an dir verdienen ;-p


Ich hoffe das war Ironie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ich geb's zu: Ich habe gelogen. Ich kaufe keine Blümchen im AH. Mein Farmchar ist Blümleinpflücker.
Aber ich kaufe Erz und das in Massen. Da geht eine Kohle drauf... Ha, unglaublich, das kann ich Dir sagen.
Daraus werden dann nette kleine Steinchen, die man dann wieder reinsetzt und so komm ich wunderbar über die Runden.
Da kommt dann schon einiges zusammen.

Nur: Ich bin mir durchaus bewußt, daß andere für das Gold, das ich aus dem AH ziehe, x Dailies machen müssen. Das AH ist eben kein goldener Esel, sondern nur ein Waren/Gold-Umschlagplatz. Nur die Auktionäre machen durch ihre 5% dauerhaft und recht konstant Profit.
Ist halt wie im Casino. Die einen gewinnen, die anderen verlieren. Nur die Bank, die gewinnt immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (24. Februar 2009)

also hab insgesammt mit mein char 2265g ausgegeben für talentverteilung ! da sind die 1000g wohl kleinkram^^


----------



## Bierzelthocker (24. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich werd es nicht machen. Auf jedemfall nicht jetzt weil ich weis das Blizz es eh bald wider änderen wird und es dan billiger sein wird wie beim reiten.



Das wird so schnell bestimmt nich billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber viel Spaß beim warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vll kannst dann in 1-2 Jahren Dualspecc auch nutzen.



lustigeThreads schrieb:


> völlig überflüssiger beitrag. Als wären die Kommentare nicht schon genung.
> 1000 g ist ein witz. fertig aus. 2 -5 Stunden Farmzeit sind das nur.
> 
> Aber geht doch ruhig noch mehr im AH mit den Preisen runter
> ...



Ist ganz einfach warum die 80er Sachen so billig sind / werden. 
Zumindest was Standard-Dinge angeht.
Angebot > Nachfrage

Low Level Bereich
Nachfrage > Angebot
PVP Twinks etc sind dafür verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau mal was blaue 19er Teile kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

DualSpecc für 1000g, finde ich akzeptabel. Ich wills haben, die 1000g sinds mir wert. Schade nur für die Leute die nicht soviel Zeit ins Gold farmen investieren können/wollen. Aber ob die 1000g endgültig sind, weiß ja noch keiner.


----------



## Zenti (24. Februar 2009)

ich glaub alle die rumheulen über 1k gold kennen die alten zeiten garnicht oder haben sie vergessen.
darmals kostete das epicmount noch 800G +80G reitskill. und die kohle musste man auf lvl. 60 OHNE dailyquests und solchen schnickschnack zusammenbekommen. DAS war zeitaufwendig. oder epicflugskill farmen bevor dailys rauskamen, das war auch auch anstrengend.
da ist uns blizzard in letzter zeit schon enorm entgegen gekommen.


----------



## Fearforfun (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde 1000 Gold nen Witz, schließlich soll diese Funktion ja auch nur für leute seien die immer zwischen Pve/Pvp oder Farmen (Tanks/Heiler) / Pve wechseln müssen.
Wenn man jedes mal dafür 50g ausgibt dauert das nicht lange bis man 1000 zusammen hat.
Mal ganz nebenbei ich mach 1000g in nicht mal einer Stunde mit BB&Kräuter (Geheimtipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Es is zwar extrem nervig immer 1 und 2 zu hauen aber effektiv.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und wenn der Raidleiter dann sagt: ZwergNase, Du heilst heute mal nicht, sondern machst Schaden. Was dann?
> 1-2 male wird dann gestöhnt und irgendwann wird man einfach nicht mehr mitgenommen.




Umskillkosten werden seit eh und jeh von der Gildenkasse bezahlt.
Wozu soll die sonst da sein? Dass sich die Gildenleitung auch für den 5. Gammeltwink ein episches Flugmount kauft? Wohl nicht!

Wenn der Raidleiter sagt: "Geh umskillen!", dann gab's bisher die nötigen 100 Gold eine Sekunde später im Handelsfenster.

Für alle Spieler, die bei uns regelmäßig umskillen müssen, wird es die 1000G aus der Gildenkasse geben. Allerdings nur für eine alternative PvE-Skillung.
Wer 3x am Tag freiwillig umskillt, weil er neben den Gildenraids auch noch nebenbei PvP spielen will, der darf seine xxxx Gold allerdings aus eigener Tasche zahlen.


----------



## Sentro (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold finde ich persönlich zu teuer, ich würde "nur" 750 vorschlagen. Vor allem mir als Warlock kann der Dualspec größtenteils fast wurscht sein, es sei denn, ich würde plötzlich anfangen sowohl PvP als auch PvE zu machen. 

Klar, man verdient eine Menge Gold durch Daylies etc., aber Dualspec lohnt sich größtenteils für Klassen, die sich durchs Umskillen richtig stark verändern, z.B.:

Schattenpriest---> Holypriest/Diszipriest oder für Palas lohnt es sich wirklich.

Wie gesagt, ich werd es mir mit meinem Hexer wahrscheinlich auch holen, aber ob ich allzuoft zwischen meinen Skillungen wechseln werde...na ja, man wird sehen!


----------



## domes (24. Februar 2009)

Letezia schrieb:


> 1000 Gold erscheinen erstmal sehr viel, jedenfalls für die Leute die eher wenig spielen.



Gerade Leute, die weniger spielen, haben keinen Bedarf für Dual Specc ... das ist eher was für Leute, die mit einem Char 2 feste Rollen erfüllen (und zwar sehr regelmäßig) - sei es Heiler/Tank/DD Wechsel oder PvE/PvP Tausch. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf "regelmäßig" und "feste Rollen", denn die beiden Varianten der Dualspeccung zu verändern, soll ja trotzdem weiter kosten - so wie normales umskillen jetzt. 

Aber richtiges aufregen lohn eh erst wann irgendwas live ist.


----------



## Orgoron (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold omg man gut das ich Schnupfen hab da hab ich genug Taschentücher zu hause.

1000 Gold sind ein glatter witz da kostet ein Epischer Ring im AH ja mehr, von mir aus hätte Blizz locker noch ne Null dranhängen können.


Greez


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Zenti schrieb:


> ich glaub alle die rumheulen über 1k gold kennen die alten zeiten garnicht oder haben sie vergessen.
> darmals kostete das epicmount noch 800G +80G reitskill. und die kohle musste man auf lvl. 60 OHNE dailyquests und solchen schnickschnack zusammenbekommen. DAS war zeitaufwendig. oder epicflugskill farmen bevor dailys rauskamen, das war auch auch anstrengend.


Jupp, das war damals noch richtig viel Asche.




Fearforfun schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei ich mach 1000g in nicht mal einer Stunde mit BB&Kräuter (Geheimtipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Juhu... und nun verlernen alle ihr Berufe, skillen schnell Kräuterkunde hoch, überfluten das AH mit dem Blümchen und kein Schwein kauft sie mehr.
Ich bleib dann mal Alchie und freu mich die Stacks knapp über Händlerpreis abstauben zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CKA15 (24. Februar 2009)

Hm 1000g ist schon happig für Leute die nicht die Gold Inc Berufe haben finde ich. 
Ich selbst hab mit meinem Hexer Schneider/Bergbau und mein Konto füllt sich einfach nicht, bekomme einfach nicht die 5k Gold für das Epic FM zusammen. 
Erz farmen geht auf meinem Server (Frostwolf) sehr schlecht selbst Nachts um xx:xx Uhr .
Da ich aber aktuell schon 2570g für umskillen ausgegeben habe (switchen zwischen Raid und PVP Specc) werd ich mir die Dual Specc gönnen, auch wenn sie 1000g kosten wird...


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. Februar 2009)

Jau, 50.000g wären mehr als angemessen! /Sarkasmus Ende

Klar ...
Frage mich wirklich wozu nochmal 1000g ausgeben für eine Fähigkeit die selbstverständlich sein sollte.
Sicherlich habe ich gut mehr als das Doppelte bisher ausgegeben, aber dennoch : was soll das?^^
Alles schön auf Gold basieren und dann jammern daß Gold gekauft wird *g*


----------



## Orgoron (24. Februar 2009)

CKA15 schrieb:


> Hm 1000g ist schon happig für Leute die nicht die Gold Inc Berufe haben finde ich.
> Ich selbst hab mit meinem Hexer Schneider/Bergbau und mein Konto füllt sich einfach nicht, bekomme einfach nicht die 5k Gold für das Epic FM zusammen.
> Erz farmen geht auf meinem Server (Frostwolf) sehr schlecht selbst Nachts um xx:xx Uhr .
> Da ich aber aktuell schon 2570g für umskillen ausgegeben habe (switchen zwischen Raid und PVP Specc) werd ich mir die Dual Specc gönnen, auch wenn sie 1000g kosten wird...


 

Hmmm ... ^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Februar 2009)

CKA15 schrieb:


> Hm 1000g ist schon happig für Leute die nicht die Gold Inc Berufe haben finde ich.
> Ich selbst hab mit meinem Hexer Schneider/Bergbau und mein Konto füllt sich einfach nicht, bekomme einfach nicht die 5k Gold für das Epic FM zusammen.
> Erz farmen geht auf meinem Server (Frostwolf) sehr schlecht selbst Nachts um xx:xx Uhr .
> Da ich aber aktuell schon 2570g für umskillen ausgegeben habe (switchen zwischen Raid und PVP Specc) werd ich mir die Dual Specc gönnen, auch wenn sie 1000g kosten wird...



/sign

Zwar gebe ich nichts fürs umskillen aus ,aber
habe irgendwie immer nur zwischen ein und zweihundert Gold
in der Tasche obwohl ich nix herstellen lasse bzw was im Ah teuer kaufe.

Habe außerdem nur Kürschnerei als Beruf und jetzt noch einen Beruf hochzuskillen nervt übel.

Äonenelemente sind auch nichtsmehr Wert...


----------



## Orgoron (24. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Jau, 50.000g wären mehr als angemessen! /Sarkasmus Ende
> 
> Klar ...
> Frage mich wirklich wozu nochmal 1000g ausgeben für eine Fähigkeit die selbstverständlich sein sollte.
> ...



Ähhm irgendwie muss man in WoW auch die Wirtschaft regeln ?


----------



## Irondragon1887 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele einen heilpala der auch das nötige equip zum tanken hat und für mich is es ein guter preis!
Wer das equip nicht hat um umzuskillen braucht kein dualspec, wer es allerdings besitzt hat auch das gold dafür da das zusammenfarmen des equips auch ne menge zeit kostet!!!

Hier heulen leute rum die mehrere twinks aber keine zeit zum farmen haben wollen!
Diese leute sollen es einfach lassen mit dem dualspec.

Ich auf jedenfall werde als raidleader das umskillen nur von leuten verlangen wenn was fehlt für den raid unter der vorraussetzung das sie das equip dafür besitzen!

Weniger rumheulen und mehr denken hilft ab und an!


----------



## Shizo. (24. Februar 2009)

Würde auch eher ne schöne und lange Q reihe haben aber was soll man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (24. Februar 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ähhm irgendwie muss man in WoW auch die Wirtschaft regeln ?



Blizz kann ja Mehrwertsteuer von 20% fürs AH Erheben und dann muss
jeder Char noch Krankenkasse bezahlen , der arme Bob muss auch von
irgend was bezahlt werden und natürlich nicht vergessen beim Leveln
immer in die Rentenkasse einzahlen ^^


BTT:

find 1000g auch zuviel, habe 2 80er beide haben so 500-800g immer und sind je eine Heiler/DD und Tank/DD Klasse.
Und da ich Farmen nicht als Sinn des Spiels ansehe tue ich es nicht und will dennoch alles haben für meine 14&#8364; im 
Monat. hmpf!


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Wer das equip nicht hat um umzuskillen braucht kein dualspec, wer es allerdings besitzt hat auch das gold dafür da das zusammenfarmen des equips auch ne menge zeit kostet!!!


a) Wenn für bestimmte Encounter gut auf einen Heiler verzichtet werden kann, dann macht ein Heiler halt Schaden und muß die Skillung switchen. Auch ohne Equip erhöht's dann die raiddps.
b) Wer das Equip hat darf nicht meckern, weil er dann auch das Gold hat? Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Equip sammeln kostet Zeit - Zeit in der man keine Dailies machen oder farmen kann. Dementsprechend hat derjenige dann doch wohl eher weniger Gold? Oo


----------



## luXz (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde 1k Gold deutlich zu viel. Klar ich kanns mir leisten aber ich finde es sollte sich nich erst ab 20x umskillen lohnen.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Denkt doch mal drüber nach, an wen dieses Feature gerichtet ist.

Für Leute, die auch zwei Skillungen brauchen!
Also, Spieler, die entweder mehrere Aufgaben im Raid wahrnehmen müssen, oder Spieler, die neben der Raid-Skillung noch eine PvP-Skillung haben wollen, oder halt unsere bedauernswerten Heilig-Paladine und Resto-Druiden, die in ihrer Raidskillung praktisch keinen Spaß an Daily-Quests haben und so nie zu Gold und Ruf kommen.

Wenn ich hier jetzt lese: "Mimimimi, ich spiele jeden Tag nur 1h, bin nach 2 Jahren endlich 43 geworden und hab einfach keine 1000 Gold dafür...." dann wird mir ganz anders.

Leute:
Wenn ihr es nicht braucht, oder ihr so selten umskillt, dass es sich für euch nicht lohnt - dann kauft es nicht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Isses so schwer?

Und jeder der raidet, hat auch mal 1000 Gold über.
Ich trage aus jedem Naxx-Raid, abzüglich meiner Rep-Kosten, ca. 300 Gold aus der Instanz. Hinzu kommen grüne Items, grauer Loot und der eine oder andere Kristall (Stückpreis bei uns aktuell 100-150G).

Ich mache nur noch jeden Tag meine Kochdaily, bin ansonsten eher questmüde und komme dennoch locker auf 1000G pro Woche.


----------



## _Raziel_ (24. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt also in 4 Jahren WoW ca. 2K Gold fürs umskillen ausgegeben?
Macht dann 2 Jahre für besagte 1K Gold... damit es sich lohnt.

Es geht also um die Hybriden, weil die oft switchen müssen?
Toll, blasen wir den Hybriden doch noch mehr in den A....llerwertesten. Nicht, dass sie jetzt schon mehr Dmg machen als manch reiner DDler.

Heiler wollen auch mal farmen? 1K Gold gibts ja locker in 1 h?
Hm... warum dann noch eine Farmskillung, wenn man ja sowieso in 1h 1000 Gold macht? Damit man in 1h 2500 Gold macht? Ja neee, is klar.

Klar sehe ich grosses Potential, was die Dualskillung angeht. Der Kosten / Nutzen - Faktor stimmt aber bei weitem nicht. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass es umsonst sein soll aber bitte... Alle Preise über 500 Gold, die von Blizzards NPC's verlangt werden sind ein Witz.
Dann ist klar, warum die Preise im AH so unverschämt sind.
_
1 Relikt von Ulduar = 4 Gold (NPC-Verkauf = 2 Silber)
250 Ruf bei Söhnen = 40 Gold
??????_


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Equip sammeln kostet Zeit - Zeit in der man keine Dailies machen oder farmen kann. Dementsprechend hat derjenige dann doch wohl eher weniger Gold? Oo



Mehr als 2 Tage brauch man für den Content ja leider nicht und im Raid gibts schließlich auch 100 - 200 Gold oder nicht? Ich finde die Gold Diskussion schon seit eh und je völligst unsinnig, da wenn ich etwas haben möchte spar ich halt darauf, egal wieviel es kostet. Ob mann die Dualskillung nun in Sofort hatt oder 3 Monate später ist doch echt Egal. Dazu kommt das es auch nicht für jeden Sinnig ist, wer selten bis gar nicht umskillt brauch auch die 1000g nicht ausgeben.


----------



## szene333 (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Ich trage aus jedem Naxx-Raid, abzüglich meiner Rep-Kosten, ca. 300 Gold aus der Instanz. Hinzu kommen grüne Items, grauer Loot und der eine oder andere Kristall (Stückpreis bei uns aktuell 100-150G).
> 
> Ich mache nur noch jeden Tag meine Kochdaily, bin ansonsten eher questmüde und komme dennoch locker auf 1000G pro Woche.



300g ausschließlich Loot-Gold? Hab da noch nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. Februar 2009)

Ich stimme meinem Vorredner zu: das Farmen sollte ein Bonus sein, aber nicht die Notwendigkeit der Goldbeschaffung sein.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> b) Wer das Equip hat darf nicht meckern, weil er dann auch das Gold hat? Ich verstehe das Argument nicht. Equip sammeln kostet Zeit - Zeit in der man keine Dailies machen oder farmen kann. Dementsprechend hat derjenige dann doch wohl eher weniger Gold? Oo



Man muss nicht immer daylies machen um an gold zu kommen, es hilft aber ist nicht notwendig! Ohne daylies sind die leute auch an gold gekommen, es gibt heute noch genug spieler die keine daylies machen und trotzdem genug gold haben um sich epic fliegen und so zu leisten und das gleich für mehrere chars!
und irgentwann is das 2. equip auch vollständig und hat also mehr zeit um gold zu farmen! Wer natürlich den ganzen tag nichts andres tut wie in inis rennt nur wegen bestimmten teilen hat selber schuld wenn er nicht an gold kommt! 
Mein tank equip habe ich auch zusammen bekommen ohne in jede ini zu laufen indem ich wenn was gedropt is und nicht gebraucht wurde eingesackt habe!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt also in 4 Jahren WoW ca. 2K Gold fürs umskillen ausgegeben?
> Macht dann 2 Jahre für besagte 1K Gold... damit es sich lohnt.



eher seit dem achievment patch, weil erst ab da die umskillkosten mitgezählt wurden.



_Raziel_ schrieb:


> blubber





_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Klar sehe ich grosses Potential, was die Dualskillung angeht. Der Kosten / Nutzen - Faktor stimmt aber bei weitem nicht. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass es umsonst sein soll aber bitte... Alle Preise über 500 Gold, die von Blizzards NPC's verlangt werden sind ein Witz.
> Dann ist klar, warum die Preise im AH so unverschämt sind.
> _
> 1 Relikt von Ulduar = 4 Gold (NPC-Verkauf = 2 Silber)
> ...



Es Zwing dich *keiner!* das Zeug zu kaufen.


----------



## Muahdib (24. Februar 2009)

Einmal alle Heulen bitte ....

Danke ....

Testserver heist nicht das es Final ist und wenn sind 1000 G ned wirklich schwer zu erwirtschaften .. 
Skillt 20 x Um sind auch 1000 g weg .


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold dafür das ich Duall-Specc habe? Eventuell du noch 10 Gold für jedesmal, wo ich von der einen in die andere Skillung wechsel?

Wenn ich dafür dann gleich die dafür vorgesehene Skillung habe, die Glyphen behalte und nicht ständig wieder ein paar Fähigkeiten im Zauberbuch suchen muß bin ich sofort dabei!!

Ja sogar wenns hinterher noch 10 Gold pro Wechsel kostet!!

Und ich glaube JEDER der öfter umskillt denkt so, der Rest muß es einfach ein paar mal hintereinander gemacht haben um genaus verzweifelt zu sein! oO


----------



## Irondragon1887 (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> unsere bedauernswerten Heilig-Paladine und Resto-Druiden, die in ihrer Raidskillung praktisch keinen Spaß an Daily-Quests haben und so nie zu Gold und Ruf kommen.
> Ich mache nur noch jeden Tag meine Kochdaily, bin ansonsten eher questmüde und komme dennoch locker auf 1000G pro Woche.



Ich spiele einen Holypala und komme bei den daylies locker klar, da sieht man das du nicht viel ahnung hast von holys!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Dual Specc ist SCHEISSE, das halte ich davon... und das nicht nur wegen dem preis...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube was hier bei der vielen Rechnerei übersehen wird sind die Glyphen.
Zumindest von Heal auf Tank macht die richtige Glyphenbestückung durchaus einen Unterschied.

Aktuell muss ich also,wenn ichs richtig machen will, fürs Umskillen auch noch die Kosten für zumindest ein paar der Glyphen einrechnen. 
Bei Dual Spec werden die Glyphen mit umgeswitcht, d.h man kauft sie nur einmal und dann nie wieder.

Und schon relativieren sich die Kosten viel eher, oder ?


----------



## Georan (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


not


----------



## Mindphlux (24. Februar 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> NUR 3-4 Stunden??




für die einen ist es wenig, für die anderen das ende aller sozialen kontakte^^


----------



## Shizo. (24. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ihr habt also in 4 Jahren WoW ca. 2K Gold fürs umskillen ausgegeben?
> Macht dann 2 Jahre für besagte 1K Gold... damit es sich lohnt.
> 
> Es geht also um die Hybriden, weil die oft switchen müssen?
> ...



Hört doch mal auf mit dem Hybriden mimimi die können auch nur eine Sache spielen ( mit dual 2 ) . 
Wieso sollten Hybriden DD's nich so viel Schaden machen wie reine DD Klassen? 
Weil sie wenn umksillen können auf Heiler oder Tank?
DD ist DD ! Ausserdem hättet ihr ja auch einen Hybriden nehmen können bei der Char erstellung.
Langsam nervt es das alle sagen Hybriden kriegen alles in den A*sch geschoben.
Und das mit den Heilern. Farm du doch mal auf Heal geskillt... 
Und 250 g mehr in 1h sind immerhin 250 g mehr in 4 h 1k mehr.

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Mehr als 2 Tage brauch man für den Content ja leider nicht und im Raid gibts schließlich auch 100 - 200 Gold oder nicht?


Nein, weder das eine noch das andere.

Diejenigen, die aus jedem Raid 200g ziehen und den Content in 2 Tagen durch hatten, sind ganz sich nicht diejenigen, die meinen der Preis wäre etwas zu hoch.



Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Man muss nicht immer daylies machen um an gold zu kommen, es hilft aber ist nicht notwendig! Ohne daylies sind die leute auch an gold gekommen, es gibt heute noch genug spieler die keine daylies machen und trotzdem genug gold haben um sich epic fliegen und so zu leisten und das gleich für mehrere chars!


Ich sprach von Dailies und farmen.
Wenn Du das nun auch noch berücksichtigst, dann frage ich mich, wie diejenigen an das Gold gekommen sind.



Muahdib schrieb:


> Einmal alle Heulen bitte ....


Warum setzen es eigentlich immer so viele Leute mit heulen gleich, wenn man anderer Meinung ist?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube was hier bei der vielen Rechnerei übersehen wird sind die Glyphen.
> Zumindest von Heal auf Tank macht die richtige Glyphenbestückung durchaus einen Unterschied.


KA, die lasse ich bei meinen Rechnungen grundsätzlich raus.
In der Regel gibt's die vom freundlichen Schriftgelehrten aus der Gilde eh umsonst (oder gegen Mats).


----------



## Brissn (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finds übertrieben 
Da is es auch keine entschuldigung das man nur einmalig zahlen muss
Hatte eigentlich geplant meinen 40er shadow für die instanzen auf holy zu specen 
So waärs ein einfaches gewesen zu leveln aber das hat Blizz jetzt zunichte gemacht
Gut es is n Testserver Da kann sich noch was ändern Aber so wie ich blizz kenne machen dies gleich doppelt so teuer oder weis gott was fürn Mist

abwarten und flamen wenns soweit is sag ich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reingehaun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Es geht also um die Hybriden, weil die oft switchen müssen?
> Toll, blasen wir den Hybriden doch noch mehr in den A....llerwertesten. Nicht, dass sie jetzt schon mehr Dmg machen als manch reiner DDler.


Du hast doch den Schuss nicht gehört.



> Heiler wollen auch mal farmen? 1K Gold gibts ja locker in 1 h?
> Hm... warum dann noch eine Farmskillung, wenn man ja sowieso in 1h 1000 Gold macht? Damit man in 1h 2500 Gold macht? Ja neee, is klar.



Wie oben.



> Klar sehe ich grosses Potential, was die Dualskillung angeht. Der Kosten / Nutzen - Faktor stimmt aber bei weitem nicht. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass es umsonst sein soll aber bitte...


Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor ist >1 also stimmt er. (BWL ist nicht nur eine der schönsten Instanzen, sondern lehrt auch was für's Leben)
2000G = 20x Umskillen.
Kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, ob es sich lohnt.



> Alle Preise über 500 Gold, die von Blizzards NPC's verlangt werden sind ein Witz.
> Dann ist klar, warum die Preise im AH so unverschämt sind.


Achja?
Und was machst du dann mit dem Gold, was dir tonnenweise hinterher geworfen wird? DAS macht nämlich die Preise im AH so hoch. Gold ist halt im Überfluss vorhanden, also geben die Leute auch gerne hohe Summen für vergleichsweise billigen Schnickschnack aus.
Angebot + Nachfrage -> so einfach.



> _
> 1 Relikt von Ulduar = 4 Gold (NPC-Verkauf = 2 Silber)
> 250 Ruf bei Söhnen = 40 Gold
> ??????_


Musst du ja nicht kaufen.
Mach die Dailies doch selbst. Dauert ca. 30-60min (je nach dem wie überfarmt es ist), gibt etwa 2500 Ruf, haufenweise Items zum verkaufen, dissen oder für's Auktionshaus und 10-20 Relikte sind auch jedes Mal dabei. Alleine durch die Questbelohnungen bist du danach ca. 100Gold reicher als zuvor.
Du kannst natürlich für den selben Rufzuwachs 400G im AH lassen.

Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Shizo. (24. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Ich stimme meinem Vorredner zu: das Farmen sollte ein Bonus sein, aber nicht die Notwendigkeit der Goldbeschaffung sein.



Dann mach alle Q dann hast du dein Geld auch.
Denn Q sind kein Farmen oder? 
Wenn du Q auch als farmen bezeichnest kann ja alles 1 kupfer kosten
damit du mit deinem Geld vom Leveln hinkommst oder wie?

Leute gibts...
Die gibts garnicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (24. Februar 2009)

Brissn schrieb:


> Ich finds übertrieben
> Da is es auch keine entschuldigung das man nur einmalig zahlen muss
> Hatte eigentlich geplant meinen 40er shadow für die instanzen auf holy zu specen
> So waärs ein einfaches gewesen zu leveln aber das hat Blizz jetzt zunichte gemacht
> ...



schade, dass man das erst ab 80 nutzen kann...


----------



## Mofeist (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube was hier bei der vielen Rechnerei übersehen wird sind die Glyphen.
> Zumindest von Heal auf Tank macht die richtige Glyphenbestückung durchaus einen Unterschied.
> 
> Aktuell muss ich also,wenn ichs richtig machen will, fürs Umskillen auch noch die Kosten für zumindest ein paar der Glyphen einrechnen.
> ...




so siehts aus


----------



## tp_ (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es hat 4 Jahre lang geklappt ohne dem, wie gesagt es ist nur Luxus, mehr nicht.



Na schauen wir mal was der zukünftige Content so alles bringt - ich kann mir Bosse vorstellen bei denen der halbe Raid umskillen muss, weil Du ihn nur mit 25 DD down bekommst, oder Du brauchst nicht nur 6-7 Heiler sondern 12 ....


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. Februar 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Dann mach alle Q dann hast du dein Geld auch.
> Denn Q sind kein Farmen oder?
> Wenn du Q auch als farmen bezeichnest kann ja alles 1 kupfer kosten
> damit du mit deinem Geld vom Leveln hinkommst oder wie?
> ...



Man denke nur mal daran, daß es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht alle Quests interessieren. Und man bedenke ebenfalls, daß es Spieler gibt, die sich vielleicht mehr auf PvP anstatt auf PvE Gequeste/Gefarme konzentrieren möchten, aber dennoch ab und zu mal die instanzierten Spielinhalte nutzen möchten und solche Dinge, oder auch mal für BG/Arena flexibler sein möchten.


----------



## kurnthewar (24. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid aber dieses Feature war schon lange mehr als überfällig !

Und wegen dem Gold ne gute Gilde teilt sich das mit dem den davon haben ja alle was.


----------



## Noctes (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal drüber nach, an wen dieses Feature gerichtet ist.
> 
> Für Leute, die auch zwei Skillungen brauchen!
> Also, Spieler, die entweder mehrere Aufgaben im Raid wahrnehmen müssen, oder Spieler, die neben der Raid-Skillung noch eine PvP-Skillung haben wollen, oder halt unsere bedauernswerten Heilig-Paladine und Resto-Druiden, die in ihrer Raidskillung praktisch keinen Spaß an Daily-Quests haben und so nie zu Gold und Ruf kommen.
> ...



Dürfen die Leute evtl. selbst entscheiden ob sie das nutzen möchten oder nicht? Schlag Blizz doch mal vor dass alle die Dualspec nutzen möchten es bei Dir beantragen müssen. So kannst Du super verhindern das es jemand benutzt der es gar nicht braucht!  

Man könnte sich auch einen Casual vorstellen der 2 Skillungen für Inis haben möchte. Z.b. ein Pala der Schutz und Holy skillt, oder ein Schami der DD und Heiler macht ... Ich selbst werde das z.b. so machen. In Raids bin ich eher selten unterwegs und werde das hauptsächlich für HC´s nutzen. Da erwarte ich durch Dualspec eine deutliche Verbesserung des momentanen Heiler/Tank mangels.

Die 1000g halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn. Diejenigen die viel Spielen jucken 1000g eh nicht, während die Casuals echt daran zu knabbern haben. Ich bin dafür das allen kostenlos zur Verfügung zustellen. Trotzdem werde ich die 1000g bezahlen weil ich es für sehr sinnvoll halte und es mir leisten kann - ich sehe nur keinen Sinn darin.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Man denke nur mal daran, daß es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht alle Quests interessieren. Und man bedenke ebenfalls, daß es Spieler gibt, die sich vielleicht mehr auf PvP anstatt auf PvE Gequeste/Gefarme konzentrieren möchten, aber dennoch ab und zu mal die instanzierten Spielinhalte nutzen möchten und solche Dinge, oder auch mal für BG/Arena flexibler sein möchten.


Wie hast du das bisher gemacht?

Jedes Mal umgeskillt?
Dann lohnt sich Dual-Spec möglicherweise für dich?

Mit PvP-Skillung durch Heroics gelaufen und sich mit PvP-Spec durch Raids ziehen lassen?
Dann mach es weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Man denke nur mal daran, daß es auch Spieler gibt, die nicht alle Quests interessieren. Und man bedenke ebenfalls, daß es Spieler gibt, die sich vielleicht mehr auf PvP anstatt auf PvE Gequeste/Gefarme konzentrieren möchten, aber dennoch ab und zu mal die instanzierten Spielinhalte nutzen möchten und solche Dinge, oder auch mal für BG/Arena flexibler sein möchten.



Aha und weil ich etwas will ist es eine schweinerei das ich dafür was machen muss? das ist die richtige einstellung!


----------



## Hangatyr (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Ich dachte Du bist ein schlauer und hast Ahnung vom Game ^^

Benötigen werden es:

Schamanen (obwohl Dual für 3 Specs wenig ist)
Druiden (obwohl Dual für 3 Specs wenig ist)
Krieger (um zwischen Off & Deff zu wechseln)
DK´s (um auch mal zu tanken, bzw. Support im Raid sicherzustellen)
alle Klassen die regelmäßig PvE & PvP spielen

Ich finde die Kosten nicht allzuschlimm, man sollte bedenken das einem die Kosten auch bei kurzfristigen Setupänderungen im Raid erspart bleiben, im Wechsel zwischen PvP & PvE schon alleine macht sich es bezahlt.

Erfolge sind Luxus, alles andere ist mehr oder weniger notwendig.



Noctes schrieb:


> Trotzdem werde ich die 1000g bezahlen weil ich es für sehr sinnvoll halte und es mir leisten kann - ich sehe nur keinen Sinn darin.



Hammerlogik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long


----------



## Graggi (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das sollte bei den Klassen unterscheidlich sein. Während für nen Hybriden 1000g ein Schnäppchen sind ist das für Mage, Hunter, Hexer oder Schurke zu viel...ich als Mage hab in meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere(3,5 Jahre) nur 9 mal umgeskillt. Ich glaub für uns reine DDs würden 500g auch reichen.

Klar eine PvE und eine PvP skillung für reine DDs werden jetzt viele sagen aber ich geh einfach nen Mittelweg und hab ne skillung gewählt mit der ich beides erfolgreich machen kann ohne jedes mal vor Arena/BG oder Inz/Raid umskillen zu müssen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre: 
-2 "benötigten" Skillvarianten 500g
Mage(PvP, PvE-DD)
Schurke(PvP, PvE-DD)
Hexer(PvP, PvE-DD)
Hunter(PvP, PvE-DD)
-3 "benötigten" Skillvarianten 1000g
Krieger(PvP, PvE-Tank, PvE-DD)
DK(PvP, PvE-Tank, PvE-DD)
Schami(PvP, PvE-DD, PvE-Heal)
Priest(PvP, PvE-DD, PvE-Heal)
-4 "benötigte" Skillvarianten 1500g
Pala(PvP, PvE-Tank, PvE-DD, PvE-Heal)
Druide(PvP, PvE-Tank, PvE-DD, PvE-Heal)

Ich hab jetzt mal verschiedene PvP-Skillungen wegfallen lassen weil das wohl eh die wenigsten machen.

Was denkt ihr von dieser Lösung?


----------



## Paxter (24. Februar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> also 1000g ist doch ein klacks, wenn man dafür für alle zeit gratis und bequem skilling wechseln kann.
> auch 5000 wären vollkommen ok.


/sign
und was bitteschön sind heutzutage in wow 1000g? max. ein tag farmen.
wer das nicht will sondern z.b. lieber mit seinem megasuperultracoolen mammut/chopper o.ä  (was ja einiges mehr kostet und wesentlich sinnfreier ist)  in dalaran rumsteht hat eben pech.


----------



## Noctes (24. Februar 2009)

Hangatyr schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du bist ein schlauer und hast Ahnung vom Game ^^
> 
> Benötigen werden es:
> 
> ...



Wie siehts mit Pala und Priestern aus (Heal zu Tank/DD)? Wenn wir noch etwas nachdenken kommen wir vermutlich drauf das alle Klassen das auch für PVE gut gebrauchen können. Pauschalisiert doch nicht immer alles!


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh es nicht!^^

"Oh men Gott wir haben zu wenig Tanks! Zuwenig Heiler!!"

"Ich mach Bedarf fürs Zweitequip!"

"Ich farm grad sämtliche Mounts für den Mounterfolg"

ABER

EINMALIG 1000 Gold sind zuviel?

Was sind 1000 Gold auf 80? Wahrscheinlich werden wieder ganz viele Leute rumweinen, so dass es am Ende weniger kostet. Blizzard wird dem Druck der Mobmenge nachgeben und man muß ne Quest machen. Dieser beginnt beim Klassenlehrer und endet bei dem extra dafür vorgesehenen Npc, der direkt neben dem Klassenlehrer reingepatcht wird. Damit ihn ja auch jeder findet. Dann werden wir in der Gruppensuche nur noch lesen "DD oder Heiler", "DD oder Tank" und uns wundern warum wieder akribisch nach Schaden, DeffWertung oder Heilleistung gefragt wird.

1000 Gold ist die "Ich hab mindestens nen 80 und hab unfallfrei in Nordend die Tagesquets gefunden"-Grenze

Ab 80 ist es schnell verdient, darunter sollte man erstmal seine Klasse mit einer Skillung kennenlernen. Wer sagt er hat Twinks dem sag ich: Du sparst auch mehr Gold weil sie sicher auch Berufe haben. 

Und wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?

Vielleicht das man es NICHT machen muß?

Und ob jetzt Hybrid oder reine Schadensklasse. Selbst die reinen DD'ler KÖNNEN jetzt zwischen zwei Skillungen (z.B. PvE & PvP) switschen!


----------



## SixtenF (24. Februar 2009)

1k gold sind doch nicht die welt was isses? ein pet weniger ausem ah. 10x repkosten.
fuer was soll man sein gold in wow denn ausgeben?


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (24. Februar 2009)

Warum jammern wegen 1000Gold? Blizzard kann es auch fix wieder abschaffen dann gibts nichtsmehr zu jammern und die Leute können wieder bei jedem umskillen 50Gold ausgeben.

Schade das man es erst ab 80 Lernen kann, hatte mich schon gefreut das ich meine 71er Heilschamanin weiterzocken könnte, aber als Heiler zu lvln macht mir kein spass^^

Was ich aber schon an umskillkosten ausgegeben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit hätte ich locker schon an 2 meiner Twinks das Epic Fliegen kaufen können.



SixtenF schrieb:


> 1k gold sind doch nicht die welt was isses? ein pet weniger ausem ah. 10x repkosten.
> fuer was soll man sein gold in wow denn ausgeben?


Altersvorsorge in WoW?^^

keine ahnung... ich geh mit mein Gold extrem verschwenderisch um^^


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Noctes schrieb:


> Dürfen die Leute evtl. selbst entscheiden ob sie das nutzen möchten oder nicht?


Doch, dürfen sie.
Aber wenn man das Gejammere so liest, könnte man meinen, jeder müsse jetzt Dual-Spec kaufen, ob es nun für den einzelnen Spieler sinnvoll ist oder nicht.



> Man könnte sich auch einen Casual vorstellen der 2 Skillungen für Inis haben möchte. Z.b. ein Pala der Schutz und Holy skillt, oder ein Schami der DD und Heiler macht ... Ich selbst werde das z.b. so machen. In Raids bin ich eher selten unterwegs und werde das hauptsächlich für HC´s nutzen. Da erwarte ich durch Dualspec eine deutliche Verbesserung des momentanen Heiler/Tank mangels.


Ja, dann mach das doch.
Je öfter du zwischen Heiler und Tank wechselst umso eher lohnen sich die 1000 Gold.



> Die 1000g halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn.


Was hintert dich dann daran, wie bisher jedes Mal 50 Gold für's Umskillen zu bezahlen...
Ist doch dein Gold.
Und wenn du dann irgendwann 5000G für's ständige Umskillen bezahlt hast, geht dir vielleicht sogar ein Licht auf...


----------



## SueySite (24. Februar 2009)

Diese Diskussion spiegelt den Allg. Mißstand seit WotLK wieder. Vermutlich wäre es am geschicktesten von Blizzard den Levelprozess komplett rauszunehmen, so das man direkt mit Stufe 80 und blauem Equip einsteigt. Epische Gegenstände erhält man dann automatisch täglich bei einem für jeden zugänglichen Händler in Dalaran inkl. sämtlicher verfügbaren Mounts. 

Auf das niemand mehr auch nur einen Finger für irgendwas krumm machen muss und direkt Tagein Tagaus in Dalaran herumposen kann. 

Grüsse an die "ich möchte alles haben aber nix dafür tun" Generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Februar 2009)

Ich war mit meinem Druiden schon immer Eule und werde es auch bleiben, und ich bin mir sicher, dass dies bei vielen hier auch so ist! Jaja, Langeweile nenn ich das.


----------



## mattzomix (24. Februar 2009)

ich würde es  anders machen:

da sowieso dokumentiert wird wie oft man umskillen war und wieviel man dafür ausgegeben hat, sollte blizz das auslesen und denen, die schon mehr als 1k g bezahlt haben das feature umsonst geben und denen die unter 1k g sind müssen halt die differenz draufzahlen.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion spiegelt den Allg. Mißstand seit WotLK wieder. Vermutlich wäre es am geschicktesten von Blizzard den Levelprozess komplett rauszunehmen, so das man direkt mit Stufe 80 und blauem Equip einsteigt. Epische Gegenstände erhält man dann automatisch täglich bei einem für jeden zugänglichen Händler in Dalaran inkl. sämtlicher verfügbaren Mounts.



Whaaaa....?
Zum Händler?
Muss ich da selbst hinlaufen?


Kann ich die Äppics nicht per Post bekommen? Ich log doch immer am Briefkasten aus....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion spiegelt den Allg. Mißstand seit WotLK wieder. Vermutlich wäre es am geschicktesten von Blizzard den Levelprozess komplett rauszunehmen, so das man direkt mit Stufe 80 und blauem Equip einsteigt. Epische Gegenstände erhält man dann automatisch täglich bei einem für jeden zugänglichen Händler in Dalaran inkl. sämtlicher verfügbaren Mounts.
> 
> Auf das niemand mehr auch nur einen Finger für irgendwas krumm machen muss und direkt Tagein Tagaus in Dalaran herumposen kann.
> 
> ...



Speccen ist ja nun mal eine Spielmechanische Sache und nicht nur ein Luxus Artikel. Bei Mounts kann ich die Kosten noch verstehen (auch wenn diese teilweise etwas hoch sind) aber bei einer Sache die als grundlegendes Element in ein Spiel eingreift.. sorry aber da verstehe ich das nicht.

In anderen Spielen kann man kostenfrei umspeccen. Was soll der Schwachsinn also in WoW.. vorallem wenn ein solches System eingeführt wird. Gold zieht Blizz doch schon genug mit überteurten Mounts, Epics, etc aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Blizzard wird dem Druck der Mobmenge nachgeben und man muß ne Quest machen.


gloob ick nich!

Das Kaltwetterfliegen war in der Beta ja noch wahlweise als Quest oder gegen 1k Gold zu haben. Da wurde der Quest sogar rausgenommen.

Und ich würde die beide Dinge als vergleichbar ansehen. 
Beides ist sehr hilfreich und angenehm, aber zocken kann man auch ohne.

Also wie old Scrätschi und andere schon sagten. Kann man Muss man aber nicht.


Und ganz klar gibt es Unterschiede bei der "Muss ich unbedingt haben" Frage.

Ob ein leidenschaftlciher BM Jäger, Feuermage oder Gebrechenshexer nun unbedingt ne Zweitskillung braucht ist Geschmachssache.
Selbst mein Tank wird weiter in Def seine Quests machen, hab mich so dran gewöhnt.

Die Besitzer von Hybridklassen sowie die, die PvP und PvE parallel zocken sitzen sicher schon hechelnd vorm Rechner und kleine Sabberpfützen bilden sich auf der Tatstatur.

Die Diskussion über den Preis finde ich dusselig.
Das bestimmt Sachen in WoW Geld kosten is halt so. Umskillen (alt), reiten und Fliegen lernen. Skills und Rezepte beim Lehrer, Craftmats beim Händler etc. Wollen wir jetzt wegen jedem Peis den Blizz sich ausdenkt ne Diskussion führen?


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber man sollte den Aspekt der Spielqualität auch nicht vergessen. Wie oft sucht man einen Tank oder Heiler im Moment. Mehr denn je.. die Dk's sollten dem Tankmangel die absage erteilen. Wurde allerdings nichts drauß.

Auf unserem Realm sind viele guten Tanks und Heiler mittlerweile DD's weil es ihnen ja mehr als leicht gemacht wurde das nun auch zu zocken. Ein kostenfreies Dual-Spec würde da optimal abhilfe schaffen. Meine Druidin wird zb. als 2. Specc Heal.

Ich denke das die Kosten von 1k nicht gerade förderlich sind um die Heiler/Tank mangel Geschichte vom Tisch zu kriegen.


----------



## Laeknishendr (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Wie hast du das bisher gemacht?
> 
> Jedes Mal umgeskillt?
> Dann lohnt sich Dual-Spec möglicherweise für dich?
> ...



Schöne Unterstellungen, Posts nicht alle gelesen - setzen 6!
Ich schrieb schon in einem vorherigen Post, daß ich sicherlich das Doppelte schon ausgegeben habe.
Nicht selten pro Abend 2 x hin und her geskillt.
Und ziehen lassen tun sich nur Lootelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (24. Februar 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> ... und will dennoch alles haben für meine 14€ im
> Monat. hmpf!



fuer die 14Euro bekommst du die moeglichkeit alles zu haben. wenn du mehr willst musst dues dir erarbeiten so wie dein equip etc. wenn dues dir nicht erarbeiten magst dann bezahl doch die chinesen. die machen das fuer dich fuer nen paar euro mehr.


----------



## tp_ (24. Februar 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Ich finde das sollte bei den Klassen unterscheidlich sein. Während für nen Hybriden 1000g ein Schnäppchen sind ist das für Mage, Hunter, Hexer oder Schurke zu viel...ich als Mage hab in meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere(3,5 Jahre) nur 9 mal umgeskillt. Ich glaub für uns reine DDs würden 500g auch reichen.
> Was denkt ihr von dieser Lösung?



Ja klar - ich als Tank habe es schon die höchsten Kosten im Raid und dann soll ich mehr zahlen als ein reiner DD der in der Regel nicht mal eine 2. Gear braucht? Alle zahlen 1k und fertig.


----------



## SixtenF (24. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Speccen ist ja nun mal eine Spielmechanische Sache und nicht nur ein Luxus Artikel. Bei Mounts kann ich die Kosten noch verstehen (auch wenn diese teilweise etwas hoch sind) aber bei einer Sache die als grundlegendes Element in ein Spiel eingreift.. sorry aber da verstehe ich das nicht.
> 
> In anderen Spielen kann man kostenfrei umspeccen. Was soll der Schwachsinn also in WoW.. vorallem wenn ein solches System eingeführt wird. Gold zieht Blizz doch schon genug mit überteurten Mounts, Epics, etc aus dem Spiel.



in diablo2 konntest du z.B. garnicht umspeccen. wenn du da einmal falsch geklickt hattest ging es von vorne los btw :-)


----------



## SueySite (24. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Kosten von 1k nicht gerade förderlich sind um die Heiler/Tank mangel Geschichte vom Tisch zu kriegen.



Ich denke mal das ist Jacke wie Hose. Wer bis heute noch keine Lust am Tanken oder Heilen hat, wird sie auch nicht mit der Dualskillung bekommen. In Gilden sind ja komischerweise meisstens ausreichend von beiden da. Ob das vielleicht daran liegt, dass in Gilden Fehler verziehen werden, man in Rnd Gruppen dafür aber stets nen virtuellen Arschtritt gefolgt von einem Ignore bekommt? Wer weiß. 

Logisch betrachtet müsste sich eigentlich folgendes ergeben: Die jenigen die schon seit jeher wöchentlich mehrmals umskillen, werden die einmaligen 1000 Gold mit Kusshand hinnehmen. Die Anderen die seit eh und je Ihre Skillung spielen, bzw diese nur aus experimentellen Gründen mal gewechselt haben, wird die Dualskillung auch nicht sonderlich anheben. 
Der Rest jammert generell weil´s halt Mode ist. Und solange noch soviele Leute rumjammern, ist das Spiel auch noch aktuell und present *g*


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. Februar 2009)

naja ich hab mir mit meinem druiden mount, epic mount, fliegen, epic fliegen und kaltwetterflug geleistet. aktueller stand im geldbeutel ca. 800g auf level 78. gefarmt hab ich in meiner ganzen spieler karriere nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich jetzt 80 werde werd ich halt auch noch die 1000g für dualspec blechen und nen zweiten glyphensatz für heiler kaufen. wenn dann für ne hero noch ein heiler gesucht wird kann ich da dann locker einspringen.

man sieht also: wenn man auf dem weg zu lvl 80 nicht ständig irgendwelchen kram aus dem ah gekauft hat müsste das geld eigentlich vorhanden sein ;-)

thema questreihe: wär schön wenns eine geben würde, wie z.b. die druiden epic fluggestalt q, ich hab sie mit 77 erledigt und finde es echt schade, dass sie jeder druide der fürs epic fliegen gezahlt hat einfach beim trainer kaufen kann warum? sollen diejenigen die zu faul sind die questreihe zu machen doch auf nem normalen epic flugmount reiten. daran konnte man in bc die druiden denen was an ihrer klasse lag von den 08/15 druiden unterscheiden (twinks jetzt mal ausgenommen, wer hat schon mit jedem twink epic fliegen, andererseits, es gibt keine druidentwinks, nur druidenmains 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sicher war es beschwerlich den ruf für sethekkhallen heroisch zu farmen aber nach erledigung aller quests des unteren viertels und dem farmen von ein paar federn was das locker geschafft xD und es soll mir keiner sagen man würde für bc heroic inis keine gruppe mehr finden <.<

einfach im tradechannel angefragt ob wer mitkommt, hab gesagt es besteht die möglichkeit, dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 droppt und ca. 5 sekunden später hatte ich zwei whispers von 80ern

deshalb wäre natürlich ne questreihe toll, ne LANGE questreihe, allerdings fürchte ich, dass das zuviel arbeit für blizzard wäre also lässt mann halt weg, gut sie müssen tatsächlich geld aus dem spiel ziehen, ah ist für die meisten ja nicht mehr zu bezahlen, aber genau hier könnte man doch ansetzen, im laufe der questreihe bezahlt man fürverschiedene items von npcs insgesamt 1000g und erhält am ende der reihe dann die dualspec, jeder der seine klasse liebt bzw. die dualspec braucht verdient sie sich dann und außerdem: ist doch ein erfolg mehr für "casuals" denen man ja viele erfolge im spiel bieten will, warum auch nicht nur leider wird blizzard wohl keine questreihe einführen, beim kaltwetterflug gabs wenigstens eine auf dem testserver hier schon nicht mehr. naja wir werden sehen 

fazit: wers braucht leistet sichs, wer nicht braucht lässt es halt bleiben, ist doch jedem seine entscheidung

ps: ich hab erst mit bc angefangen zu spielen und hatte während bc meinen druiden auch nicht auf 70 (mein extrem langsames lvl tempo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

pps: sorry für die vielen rechtschreibfehler und die mangelnde fähigkeit punkte zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

SixtenF schrieb:


> in diablo2 konntest du z.B. garnicht umspeccen. wenn du da einmal falsch geklickt hattest ging es von vorne los btw :-)



Das dürfte bei den meisten "normalen" RPG's so sein. Ja ich weiss Diablo kann man übers Battle.net zocken. Jedes andere normale RPG hatte aber auch so eine Funktion. Es dreht sich ja um MMORPGs und da ist es bei vielen kostenfrei (was ja nicht alle heißt). Glücklicherweise.


----------



## SixtenF (24. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Kosten von 1k nicht gerade förderlich sind um die Heiler/Tank mangel Geschichte vom Tisch zu kriegen.



du willst dich nicht von nem heiler heilen oder Tank tanken lassen dem es nichtmal wert ist fuer sowas einmalig 1k gold ausgeben. dann wird es auf dauer mit den repkosten fuer dich teurer als 1k gold:-)


----------



## SexyDragon (24. Februar 2009)

ich finds auf jeden fall billig die 1000g einmalig zu bezahlen weil ich sehr oft umskillen muss zwischen tank und dd ich hab schon rein auf lvl 80 schon 8000g fürs umskillen verbraucht da tun mir die 1000g auch nit weh.
Spiele ein pala =) ^^


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Gold zieht Blizz doch schon genug mit überteurten Mounts, Epics, etc aus dem Spiel.


Hab ich was verpasst?
Die Mounts sind kein Must Have, sondern als eine Art Status-Symbol zu verstehen.
"Seht her, ich hab genug Gold..."

Überteuerte Epics, die Blizzard (als ein NPC) verkauft?
Mit fallen da grad nur die Kirin'Tor-Ringe ein, die für 6500G den Besitzer wechseln.
Bedauerlicherweise sind die Dropps aus Naxx25 schon wieder besser und Ringe aus Naxx10 bzw. diverse Rufbelohnungen und Heroic-Dropps zumindest gleichwertig.

Also richten sich diese teuren Dinge eher an SPieler, die halt lieber Questen oder RP betreiben.
Diese Spieler brauchen auch ein Ziel und sei es der Erwerb eines dieser (für's reine Spiel) unsinnigen Gimmicks.

Haris Pilton verkauf in Shattrath überteuerte Uhren und Schmuck, beim Troll im unteren Viertel kannst du Halsketten mit zweifelhafter Wirkung kaufen. Alles viel "sinnloses" Zeug.
Was du nicht brauchst, kaufst du halt nicht...

Ich kauf mir auch kein Riesenmamut, obwohl ich das Gold wohl hätte.
Ich kaufe lieber meinen Twinks die Fähigkeit epische Flugmounts zu reiten.

Ist meine Entscheidung, da stehe ich zu.
Ich jammere aber nicht rum, dass ich mir nun Item XY deswegen nicht kaufen kann.
Gibt halt nicht alles im Leben!


----------



## Mosaik (24. Februar 2009)

Ich habe zB an die 3k für Umskillen ausgegeben und das nur seid dem gezählt wird.
Dazu kommen noch die Kosten für Glyphen und die Zeit und G die der ganze Kram drum herum kostet.
Von meinem Standpunkt ausgesehen sind die 1k eine gute Investition, ist nicht wenig aber auch nicht unverhältnismäßig viel.
Ich freu mich aber am meisten über die gesparte Zeit und kein Glyphen wechseln etc.
Das ist mir die 1k g schon locker wert.

Weiterhin finde ich klasse seine Talente endlich vergeben und dann erst speichern zu können, von wegen verskillt...

Ich werde wohl Main Heal und 2nd Katze DD nehmen, und freue mich richtig auf das neue Feature.


----------



## Marob (24. Februar 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Ich finde das sollte bei den Klassen unterscheidlich sein. Während für nen Hybriden 1000g ein Schnäppchen sind ist das für Mage, Hunter, Hexer oder Schurke zu viel...ich als Mage hab in meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere(3,5 Jahre) nur 9 mal umgeskillt. Ich glaub für uns reine DDs würden 500g auch reichen.
> 
> Klar eine PvE und eine PvP skillung für reine DDs werden jetzt viele sagen aber ich geh einfach nen Mittelweg und hab ne skillung gewählt mit der ich beides erfolgreich machen kann ohne jedes mal vor Arena/BG oder Inz/Raid umskillen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Genau, und das Ding heißt DUAL-Spec, damit man vier Skillungen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem es zu teuer ist, soll es einfach lassen und wie bisher handhaben mit dem Umskillungzahlen pro Wechsel.
Man erkauft sich keinen Vorteil im Spiel durch die 1000G für Dual-Spec, nur etwas Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Es geht mir einfach darum das man auch nur 100g für nehmen könnte. Die, die es sich leisten können, zahlen auch nur 100g und müssen sich nicht aufregen und die, die sich es halt nicht leisten können bzw. es nicht okay finden, würden sich damit definitiv auch abfinden können. 1000g ist auch wenn es leicht zu bekommen ist, trotzdem eine Menge Schotter. Abfinden müssen wir uns trotzdem damit.
Eins ist klar: Es wird uns sicherlich helfen. Meines achtens ist es dennoch übertrieben. Ich habe auch schon mehr als 1000g fürs umskillen ausgegeben aber eigentlich hatte ich nicht nochmal vor so viel auszugeben. Das meiste ist kein "mimimi" was hier geschrieben wird. Die Leute vertreten auch nur ihre Meinung und das ist doch der Sinn der Sache. Ganz gleich ob es zu viel ist oder nicht, ich denke jeder wird sich diese Verbesserung zulegen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

Sry, Lootelf aber du scheinst manchmal nicht wirklich den Sinn mancher Aussagen verfolgen zu können. Es geht darum das laut Blizz zu viel Gold im Spiel ist. Meine Aussage habe ich deswegen getroffen weil sonst vll wieder jemand kommt mit: "Es ist doch eh genug Gold im Spiel.. so können sie mal wieder bisschen raus ziehen".

Denn um Gold los zu werden und momentan wieder Gold aus dem Spiel zu verbannen gibt es genug anderen Schnik Schnak. Du hast es ja so schön aufgelistet.




> du willst dich nicht von nem heiler heilen oder Tank tanken lassen dem es nichtmal wert ist fuer sowas einmalig 1k gold ausgeben. dann wird es auf dauer mit den repkosten fuer dich teurer als 1k gold:-)



Ich bin nicht bereit das auszugeben... dann muss ich ehrlich sagen.. lass dich nicht von mir Tanken oder Heilen.

Allerdings musst du mir mal den Sinn deiner Aussage erklären.. kann ich nicht verfolgen. Sry.


----------



## Zodttd (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



naja und dk´s, warris und priests sind ja iwie auch betroffen...


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbst mein Tank wird weiter in Def seine Quests machen, hab mich so dran gewöhnt.



Glaub mir, es ist 1000 Gold wert wenn du mal kurz in Fury switchen kannst und mit zwei Zweihänderwaffen plötzlich ala Rasenmähermann "Braindead" nachspielst kannst! *gg*




ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Ja, aber man sollte den Aspekt der Spielqualität auch nicht vergessen. Wie oft sucht man einen Tank oder Heiler im Moment. Mehr denn je.. die Dk's sollten dem Tankmangel die absage erteilen. Wurde allerdings nichts drauß.
> 
> Auf unserem Realm sind viele guten Tanks und Heiler mittlerweile DD's weil es ihnen ja mehr als leicht gemacht wurde das nun auch zu zocken. Ein kostenfreies Dual-Spec würde da optimal abhilfe schaffen. Meine Druidin wird zb. als 2. Specc Heal.
> 
> Ich denke das die Kosten von 1k nicht gerade förderlich sind um die Heiler/Tank mangel Geschichte vom Tisch zu kriegen.



Es gibt eine Tanks mehr seit die Todesritter übergelaufen sind aber nicht wirklich viele! Wie es schon viele voraussagten, haben die meisten ihn genutzt um sich einen DD zu machen. War ja klar.

Viele haben halt keinen Bock auf dem Schlachtfeld nur "Moorhuhn" zu spielen, "Bleib solange am Leben bis Hilfe kommt!". Es ist schonmal ganz angenehm zwischendurch ne andere Skillung zu fahren und wenns darum geht, mal wieder einen anderen Blickwinkel in der Gruppe einzunehmen.

1000 Gold EINMALIG! Das ist nix! Wers erstmal gezahlt, wird es sowieso nutzen. Man könnte einen Erfolg daran koppeln und du wirst sehen: Es macht fast jeder!^^

Ist es jetzt aber kostenlos werden selbst Leute mit dual herumrennen dich noch nichtmal ihre Firstskillung kennen!

Dementsprechend werden dann auch keine Deff-Wertungen, Heilleistung oder Schadenszahlen abgefragt sondern bestimmte Erfolge + Equipbetrachtung bis man überhaupt noch mitgenommen wird. Das wäre die nächste "kleine" Hürde die wegfallen würde. Schlimm genug das man für Heros keinen Schlüssel mehr braucht.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Noctes schrieb:


> Die 1000g halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn. Diejenigen die viel Spielen jucken 1000g eh nicht, während die Casuals echt daran zu knabbern haben. Ich bin dafür das allen kostenlos zur Verfügung zustellen. Trotzdem werde ich die 1000g bezahlen weil ich es für sehr sinnvoll halte und es mir leisten kann - ich sehe nur keinen Sinn darin.


Dem kann man denke ich gar nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (24. Februar 2009)

Habe derzeit ja nur meinen BM-Hunter(80) und meinem FrostMage(78) in dem Bereich wo es interessant wäre, aber 1K Gold sind mir für den Luxus zuviel! (Als Hunter/Mage als reine DD´s im PVE eher uninteressant.)

Nicht falsch verstehen, finde den Preis an sich in Ordnung und mein Krieger als auch mein Druide werden es auch auf jeden Fall bekommen,
wenn se denn mal 80 werden. Und genau da sehe ich des Manko, es wäre schön wenn Dual-Spec wenigstens ab lvl 70 möglich wäre.

lg


PS: Egal was Blizzard macht, sei es umsonst, ne Questreihe davor oder noch teurer, es wird sich immer eine Fraktion finden des es verteufelt oder für gut befindet!


----------



## abe15 (24. Februar 2009)

war_locker schrieb:


> Also du musst einmalig 1000g zahlen so wie's ich jetzt mitbekommen habe



richtig.

Außerdem muss man ja danach seltener zum Trainer rennen zum umskillen.

Und 1k Gold sind Sache von Maximal 3 Stunden, aber da muss man sich schon blöde anstellen um so lange zu brauchen.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Februar 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> PS: Egal was Blizzard macht, sei es umsonst, ne Questreihe davor oder noch teurer, es wird sich immer eine Fraktion finden des es verteufelt oder für gut befindet!



Das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Und 1k Gold sind Sache von Maximal 3 Stunden, aber da muss man sich schon blöde anstellen um so lange zu brauchen.


Geht schneller. Ebay -> Sofort kaufen -> liefern lassen.

Wenn Du nicht diese Möglichkeit meintest: Wie kommst Du dann auf ein Maximum von 3 Stunden? Oo


----------



## Ferox21 (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich finnde 1000 Gold jetzt nicht zu viel. Jeder der einen Twink frisch auf level 80 hat, wird auch das Gold für den Dual Spec haben (und sich auch noch nebenbei ein Northrendtaugliches standardflugmount leisten können - ich gehe davon aus, dass man sich heutzutage das ganze erst ab level 77 kauft). Und wie andere sagten - 1000k gold sind auch 80 wirklich kein Problem mehr, und wers nicht braucht kanns auch sein lassen...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. Februar 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> PS: Egal was Blizzard macht, sei es umsonst, ne Questreihe davor oder noch teurer, es wird sich immer eine Fraktion finden des es verteufelt oder für gut befindet!



/100% sign

also gehen wir doch den mittelweg, lassen wir den preis gleich und fügen ne questreihe hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (24. Februar 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> /100% sign
> 
> also gehen wir doch den mittelweg, lassen wir den preis gleich und fügen ne questreihe hinzu
> 
> ...



Die am ende 1000G gibt damit man sich die dualspecc leisten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bischdariel (24. Februar 2009)

also von meiner warte aus sind 1000g auf jeden fall in ordnung, ich habe einen druiden mit t7 heiler und feralgear und bereits über 3k gold für hin und herskillen bezahlt in dem letzten viertel jahr, von daher für mich eun must have


----------



## Zodttd (24. Februar 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Die leute die Kein Wotlk Haben verdienen diese Feture nicht. Warum sollte Blizz denen was schenken?


(ironie on)
jo die sollten eigentlich direkt in spezielle dörfer speziell für sie gebaut verfrachtet werden wo alles aussieht wie es aussah, bevor wotlk kam.. so ne art zeitreise in die vergangenheit... (ironie off)

wer kein wotlk hat hat sowieso was verpasst dann kann er sich ja wenigstens am dual spec erfreuen


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> wer kein wotlk hat hat sowieso was verpasst dann kann er sich ja wenigstens am dual spec erfreuen


Hm, nö, kann er eigentlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

> Die 1000g halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn. Diejenigen die viel Spielen jucken 1000g eh nicht, während die Casuals echt daran zu knabbern haben. Ich bin dafür das allen kostenlos zur Verfügung zustellen. Trotzdem werde ich die 1000g bezahlen weil ich es für sehr sinnvoll halte und es mir leisten kann - ich sehe nur keinen Sinn darin.





Dalmus schrieb:


> Dem kann man denke ich gar nicht mehr viel hinzufügen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Casuals im Sinne des obigen Beitrags müssen nicht dauernd umskillen, also brauchen sie auch kein Dual-Spec.
Die basteln sich ne kleine schnuckelige Farm-Skillung und werden glücklich damit. Selbst in 5er-Instanzen kommt man damit gut klar, brauchen nur das Equip wechseln.
 Und wenn sie doch oft umskillen, dann geben sie gerne 1000G aus, weil es unterm Strich billiger kommt...


Dual-Spec ist für Leute die Raiden / PvP spielen / durch ihre Raid-Skillung nicht questen können oder aus sonstigen Gründen häufig umskillen und bislang dafür inzwischen schon mehrere tausend Gold verschwendet haben.

Leute die dieses Feature brauchen, freuen sich, dass sie ab sofort nur noch einmal zahlen müssen und dann für immer aus der Nummer raus sind.
Leute die sich aufregen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr, haben vermutlich noch nie in ihrem Leben umgeskillt..


----------



## Tera (24. Februar 2009)

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich was die Community will, WoW ist mittlerweile nur noch ein reines Casualgame wenn man es mit WoW Classic vergleicht.

Bin mal gespannt wieviele nerf Threads kommen wenn Ulduar rauskommt ... ambesten garkeine Encounter implementieren sondern einfach eine Lootbox inner mitte stellen das auch ja jeder nach 2 Monaten sein Set komplett hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso ja fast vergessen, bis jetzt haben die meisten ja nur gelesen das der Wechsel kostenlos ist, aber das mimimi fängt erst richtig an wenn jeder weiß das es trotzdem noch was kostet, solang man nicht in der Hauptstadt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( zumindest die Herstellung vom Lexikon )


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Bischdariel schrieb:


> also von meiner warte aus sind 1000g auf jeden fall in ordnung, ich habe einen druiden mit t7 heiler und feralgear und bereits über 3k gold für hin und herskillen bezahlt in dem letzten viertel jahr, von daher für mich eun must have



Gerade du müsstest doch mittlerweile dann sagen das es auch mal reicht dafür Gold auszugeben.
Gut, jetzt kann man wieder sagen "Hätte WoW gar nicht die Idee rausgebracht,würde sich auch keiner aufregen". Es ist toll das diese sich solche Gedanken darüber machen aber es ist schade das man dafür immer blechen muss.


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Einführung des Dual Specs eigentlich nicht schlecht, da ich mich als Hexer so einfach entscheiden kann, ob ich für schnelle Hero-Runs hohen Flächenschaden und die damit verbundene Destru-Skillung wähle oder zum raiden doch auf Affli wechsel. Eigentlich keine üble Sache. Die Kosten finde ich jedoch ein kleines bisschen übertrieben. Ich hätte mir auch eine Questreihe gewünscht, denn dann hätte man immerhin wieder etwas zu tun gehabt und Blizz hätte bewiesen, dass sie sich noch etwas anderes einfallen lassen, als einfach nur hohe Kosten auf alles zu erheben. Allerdings ist das ganze für die Spieler, die frisch auf Stufe 80 angekommen sind und nun erst mal Equip farmen, sockeln und verzaubern ziemlich mies. So wie ich die ganzen Dps-Idioten auf den meisten Servern kenne, wird ab der Einführung des Dual Specs vorrausgesetzt, dass jeder Spieler spontan umskillen kann und die Leute, die dann nicht das Gold dafür haben, bleiben auf der Strecke.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. Februar 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Die am ende 1000G gibt damit man sich die dualspecc leisten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm... wär ja ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dann würde man ja mit jedem 80er twink die questreihe machen um die 1000g abzugreifen egal ob man die die dualspec braucht oder nicht. wenn z.b. mein hunter twink immer bm ist mach ich das teil natürlich trotzdem, gibt ja 1000g und anstatt das blizzard dann geld aus dem spiel entfernt würde wohl noch mehr in umlauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ja nicht sinn der sache


----------



## Traklar (24. Februar 2009)

Wie immer halt. 
Blizzard macht was zu teuer -> Flame.
Blizzard macht was zu leicht -> Flame.

Ich finde 1000g sind ein absolut angemessener Preis. Klar, die Neuanfänger werden es sich wahrscheinlich nicht vor Lvl 80 holen, aber ich denke, dass auch erst in dem Bereich das Umskillen richtig gefragt ist. Und ein guter lvl 80er macht locker 400 - 500g am Tag (Mein Pensum ca. 600g mit Krieger, Dailys und AH reicht aus). Wenn 2 Tage arbeiten für solch eine wirklich gute Änderung zu viel ist, dann tut es mir leid. 

Kauf es einfach nicht, wenn es dir zu viel ist!
Aber die 1000g hast du früher oder später wieder drinnen. Mein Krieger gibt in der Woche gute 700g nur für Umskillen aus (Arena, Off, Def). Da hätte ich nach 2 Wochen schon einen Gewinn gemacht.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (24. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold sind nicht die Welt. Es ist immerhin eine Sache die bleibt, wie zB schnelles fliegen.

Ich werde es mir mit meinem Schurken holen, da ich dann immer zwischen PvP und Pve wechseln kann. Wenn ich jede Woche 3 mal umskillen muss, lohnt sich das langfristig schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem ist es ein "feature"! Niemand wird gezwungen sich das zu kaufen. Man kann auch genauso gut jedes mal seine 50g bezahlen zum umskillen, also regt euch nicht so auf deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Tera schrieb:


> Achso ja fast vergessen, bis jetzt haben die meisten ja nur gelesen das der Wechsel kostenlos ist, aber das mimimi fängt erst richtig an wenn jeder weiß das es trotzdem noch was kostet, solang man nicht in der Hauptstadt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hat Blizzard ja schon vor einiger Zeig geschrieben.
Die Kosten werden vermutlich in der Höhe eines Rep-Bots oder mobilen Briefkastens liegen - also absolut bezahlbar.
Aber auch hier wieder: zahlt im Normalfall die Gildenbank.


----------



## Razuul (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde es vollkommen in ordnung, muss zwar nicht oft umspeccen, aber wie viele meiner vorredner schon sagten "1k G sind schnell erfarmt"

Ich hab vor meinen DK auch als Tank zu spielen sammle dementsprechende auch schon tankgear wenn was über ist. Macht es mir durchaus einfach dann umzuspeccen wenn mal nen Tank fehlt oder eben halt nen DD.

Ich hab es damals mit meiner Priesterin gehasst diese ständigen wechsel von holy auf shadow etc pp. Da hab ich weit mehr als 1k G verbraten zu standard und BC zeiten.

Aber ich kann mich da auch nur vielen anschliessen, mir wäre eine Questreihe + die 1k G lieber.

Soviele schöne elemente des spiels sind entfernt worden. Pala/WL mounts usw. Alles gegen kasse. Viel ist verloren gegangen und die leute die damals noch nicht spielten kennen es gar nicht anders als sich bei Pala und WL das Mount beim trainer zu holen.

Aber nun denn viele elemnete sind gegangen viele sind dazu gekommen und irgendwie hat man es geschafft das alles unter einen hut zu bekommen.

Ich denke viel anders wird es nun auch nicht sein.

So Long

Raz


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Klar, die Neuanfänger werden es sich wahrscheinlich nicht vor Lvl 80 holen,


Auch die "alten Hasen" nicht.

Dual-Spec gibt's erst mit Level 80....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man auch die Priester mit in die Aufzählung aufnehmen.
> Kommt oft genug vor, daß einer von denen im Raid mal Damage machen soll...



Jo, will auch mal shadow spielen, hab schliesslich meine Holypriestess von 1-80 auf 
heal gelevelt. Musste neulich in ner Ini als DD aushelfen, macht als Holy nicht so
den Spaß und umskillen ist nicht, da hauen mir meine Gildies auf die Finger, die
wollen nicht dass ihre Lieblingsheilerin plötzlich auf der "dunklen" Seite ist.


----------



## Elodrion (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde 1k Gold auch völlig in Ordnung, freue mich schon für meine Chars eine PVP und eine PVE-Skillung zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (24. Februar 2009)

Finde die 1k Gold oke 
Wenn ich bedenke das ich zeit Wotlk knapp 19x umgeskillt habe und zu BC zeiten jede Woche 2x dann isses oky und ich freu mich.
Spiele Krieger und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne PVP (was zurzeit mit dem Waffenbaum nicht möglich ist) und ne PVE skillung zu machen.
Aber im wohle aller werd ich Tank und RaidPVE Skillen
Trotzdem geil isses schon xD






Calle ftw...


----------



## Doroman1979 (24. Februar 2009)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Poste dein Profilbild in dein Realmforum und heule ein bissl rum das dürfe kein Problem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie geil war der denn, ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Casuals im Sinne des obigen Beitrags müssen nicht dauernd umskillen, also brauchen sie auch kein Dual-Spec.
> Die basteln sich ne kleine schnuckelige Farm-Skillung und werden glücklich damit. Selbst in 5er-Instanzen kommt man damit gut
> [...]
> Dual-Spec ist für Leute die Raiden / PvP spielen


Du meinst "Casuals, so wie Du sie definierst".
Wo steht geschrieben, daß "Casuals" nicht raiden und/oder PvP machen dürfen? Oo

Soll Leute geben, die spielen 2 Abende die Woche. Am einen Abend raiden und am anderen Arena + anderes Kleinzeugs.
Wo fängt dennd er Casual an und wo hört er auf?


----------



## Hishabye (24. Februar 2009)

Für die die rumheulen...

Hier gehte s um um 1000 Spiel-GOLD und nicht um 1000 RL-Euronen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herr lass Hirn regnen -.-*


----------



## mirror-egg (24. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube Blizz will mit diesen hohen Kosten Gold wieder wertvoller machen. NAchdem man es auf der Insel von Quel Danas hinterhergeschmissen bekommen hat. Das hat man auch schon mit dem Mamut für 20k Gold gesehen.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Februar 2009)

Airness schrieb:


> Ich muss grade an den Buffedcast denken.
> Susanne und Annette: "ja ich denk so 10g werden es sein" " Nein, ich glaub eher so um die 50g wären angemessen".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das dachte ich mir auch gerade!

Naja 1000G hmm meinem Druiden spende ich das, damit ich die 1000g wieder per Questen reinholen kann. Der Priesterin werde ich es nicht gönnen, da zahle ich lieber einmalig 50 G.............^^


----------



## bloodhound.exploit (24. Februar 2009)

1k ist ok genau so ein luxus wie das epic flugmount .. brauch nicht jeder but nice to have 
wem die 1k zu viel sind der kann sich dann über die 50g pro umskillen freuen


----------



## vr35i (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
so zur sache wenn manch einer meint  es wehr zu teuer, dann schaut mal auf euern Erfolgen unter Statistiken und weiter auf Vermögen. 
Da ist zu sehen Gold für talentneuverteilung ausgegeben bei mir steht 2101 Gold und das is nur für meinen DK, wer jetzt immer noch sagt es is zu teuer dann weiß ich es nich .
nur ein wenig zu spät


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Herr lass Hirn regnen -.-*


Ob's bei Dir dann dazu langt eins aufzufangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (24. Februar 2009)

Absolut okay, wenn ich mit meinem Priester lieber mal wieder Shadow spielen will, als andauernd als stinklangweiliger Heiler rum zu rennen.


----------



## Rygel (24. Februar 2009)

im grunde sind 1000G ja nicht mehr sooo viel. aber über habe ich sie auch nicht so recht, wenn ich ehrlich bin. und da man ja als jägerlein nicht den sog. "hybrid-klassen" anghört werde ich mir den dual-spec ganz einfach erstmal nicht kaufen.

wie ich das mit meinem kleinen druiden mache, wenn er denn mal 80 ist, weiß ich noch nicht. da wäre es schon schön als feral gemütlich zu questen und in den instanzen als heiler mit zu gehen. ich hoffe sehr, dass die neue zweifachskillung dazu beiträgt dass mehr leute den heil-baum wählen/ausprobieren. (diese "neuheiler" werden dann natürlich erstmal ein halbes jahr mit random-gruppen heilen üben müssen ...so wie ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!)


----------



## Seedian (24. Februar 2009)

bloodhound.exploit schrieb:


> 1k ist ok genau so ein luxus wie das epic flugmount .. brauch nicht jeder but nice to have
> wem die 1k zu viel sind der kann sich dann über die 50g pro umskillen freuen



Also Epic is für alle die Farmen das geilste was es gibt.
Ich spiele fast 4 jahre WoW hatte mit keinem Char nen Beruf.
Letze woche hatte ich 2 tage frei und hab mir gesagt ganz oder garnicht.
Nun bin ich Alchi und Kräuter 450 (hab es genommen weil es recht schnell geht)
Am letzen Samstag hatte ich 26g inner Tasche, gestern hab ich mir mein Epic mount gekauft und hab 1 Woche lang gefarmt mit den Normal Mount.
Jetz mit dem Epic isses einfach nur Pervers (ich stand nie auf den scheiß mit fliegen und so lieber Sockel und VZ gekauft um aus meinem Char was zu machen) aber jetz, ich kann nicht mehr ohne xD wird vielen so gehen.

Und 1k gold sind echt nicht all zu viel 3x Naxx 10er und das wars schon fast.






Calle ftw...


----------



## Hexold (24. Februar 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Also ich würde 5k für Dualspec bezahlen XD
> 
> Ich hab nur alleine mit meinem DK schon über 1k für umskillen ausgeben (mal tank, mal DD, mal PvP skillen^^) und da ist 1k für wirklich Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...


 

du kannst nur zwischen 2 skillungen wechseln...
ich finds kacke, dass es sich nur für hybridklassen lohnt, die 1k auszugeben, ich werde mit meinenm hunter bestimmt nicht 1k gold in pvp investieren ... 
und die nerds die 20 h pro tag vorm pc sitzen und die zeit zum farmen haben freuen sich... echt doof, dass blizzard mit der aktion nur die nerds  bevorzugt... 

ich hoffe die senken das weil ich sehe keinen grund, dass es höher als 200-300 g sein soll...

das ist meine meinung , wenn sie euch nicht passt dan heult hier nicht rum sondern diskutiert bitte anständig
mfg


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Was sind schon 1000 Gold? Für den Main gar nichts und für die Twinks braucht man eh keine Dualskillung. Könnt von mir aus auch 5k Gold kosten wie das epische Fliegen, trotzdem würd sichs noch lohnen.


----------



## Larmina (24. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


Und die geplagten Holypriester die genug haben im PvP immer im Matsch zu liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Du meinst "Casuals, so wie Du sie definierst".



Nein, ich meine Casuals, wie sie der Beitragsersteller selbst definiert hat.
- keine Raids
- ab und an mal eine Heroic-Instanz



> Wo steht geschrieben, daß "Casuals" nicht raiden und/oder PvP machen dürfen? Oo



Hör doch mal auf, Sachen hineinzuinterpretieren, die so nicht da stehen.

Natürlich darf jeder Spieler so spielen wie er möchte. Darum geht es doch gar nicht.

Wenn ein "Casual" nur alle 4 Wochen mal raidet oder nur gelegentlich PvP spiel, dann ist DualSpec für ihn vermutlich uninteressant, da es sich nicht lohnt, für vielleicht 10x im Jahr umskillen 1000 Gold auszugeben.
Das ist nicht schlimm.
Schlimm ist nur, das genau diese Leute schreien, dass 1000 Gold ja viel zu viel ist.
Niemand zwingt diese Spieler dazu, sich Dual-Spec zu kaufen. Was ist daran so schwer zu kappieren?

Hier regen sich Leute über ein Feature auf, dass sie nicht nutzen werden.

Und die, die es effektiv nutzen werden und einen funktionierenden Menschenverstand (wahlweise durch "Taschenrechner" ersetzen) haben, die zahlen gerne die 1000G und freuen sich, einen Haufen Gold gespart zu haben.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Hier regen sich Leute über ein Feature auf, dass sie nicht nutzen werden.



Ich geh noch einen Schritt weiter und wage zu behaupten: Hier regen sich Leute auf die noch NIE umgeskillt haben!

Sonst wüßten sie wie nervig es ist alles wieder umzubauen, neue Glyphen zu setzen und jedesmal 50 Gold dafür zu berappen.

Und interessant ist immer:

Es kostet zuviel -> ok zuwenig Zeit um "soviel" Gold zu farmen? Aber sie reicht für zwei Rüstungssets? Seltsam... aber dann kann man ja noch für 50 Gold...


Mein Favourit:

Ich brauch das nicht wozu soll ich dann Gold ausgeben? -> äusserst gute Frage..... und eigentlich selbstklärend!^^ Wers nur mal probieren will: Das erste umskillen kostet.. 5 Gold? 1 Gold? Wenns euch nicht gefällt wieder zurückskillen und froh sein das ihr für den Mist nicht 1000 Gold rausgehauen habt!

Dem Rest wünsch ich mit dual-specc viel Spaß! Ich werd ihn haben!!


----------



## Shizo. (24. Februar 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> /100% sign
> 
> also gehen wir doch den mittelweg, lassen wir den preis gleich und fügen ne questreihe hinzu
> 
> ...



oder ne Questreihe für die man Items braucht die 1000 g kosten ^^
So wird man nich die 1000g aufeinmal los , hat eine Questreihe und zahlt trodsdem am Ende 100 g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Und die Items naklar vom Händler die iwo stehen ^^ Damit das Gold aus dem Spiel kommt


----------



## Alyah (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehe mich auch als Casual Gamer(in). Ich raide 2 x die Woche und ansonsten bin ich unter der Woche abends 2-3 mal max 1-2 h online, sofern im RL nichts ist und Samstag Nachmittag / Sonntag nen halben Tag. Ich spiele seit Release, Main ist ein Holy Priest, mit dem man ganz prima farmen kann^^ (Ironie off). PvP ist nicht mein Ding. Habe noch 2-3 Twinks, 2 80er DD's. Ich hab insgesamt fürs Umskillen meines Mains 350 Gold ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und für meine Twinks auch nicht wirklich mehr. Also für mich sind 1k Gold schon recht viel, da man abends ja nicht unbedingt viel reissen kann wenn man nur 1-2 h online ist. 
Und wer sagt dass man für Twinks keine Dualskillung braucht ? Grad für meinen Dudu + für meinen DN wär ich froh, ich könnte sie nutzen. Da man einfach flexibler ist und mal schnell (ja auch wenn man nur 1-2 h on ist) abends noch 1-2
Inis machen kann, und nicht warten muss bis ein DD gesucht wird, sondern vielleicht auch als Tank oder Healer schnell mit "reinspringen" kann. Gerade wenn man nicht viel da ist, braucht man diese Flexibilität.
Aber prinzipiell kann jeder das machen was er will. Ich werde es nicht nutzen. Mir ist das persönlich ein zu teurer Spaß.
Meiner Meinung nach eh nur wieder eine Maßnahme Blizzards, die Leute so lang wie möglich ans Spiel zu binden, sodaß die Leute wieder "farmen" müssen. Aber wie gesagt, kann jeder machen wie er will. Ich unterstütze das nicht.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Hexold schrieb:


> und die nerds die 20 h pro tag vorm pc sitzen und die zeit zum farmen haben freuen sich... echt doof, dass blizzard mit der aktion nur die nerds  bevorzugt...



Willkommen in der World of Warcraft.
Wobei es nach gut 4 Jahren inzwischen auch dem letzten Dödel aufgefallen sein sollte, dass aktive Spielzeit durch Gold belohnt wird.

Wer Parallelen zum echten Leben erkennt, darf sich jetzt ein Eis kaufen. (für die Nerds: Eis gibts in der schimmernden Ebene)

Denn es ist schon ungerecht, dass Leute, die 20h am Tag arbeiten, mehr Geld in der Tasche haben, als irgendwelche Nerds, die 20h vor'm PC hocken und WoW zocken.
Ich finde, Leute die weniger Zeit zum Arbeiten haben, sollen auch überall weniger bezahlen...
Wie, die Dachgeschosswohnung kostet 2000 Euro im Monat? Wie soll das gehen, ich bin nur 1h pro Woche nüchtern genug um einkaufen zu gehen und bekomme nur 350 Euro im Monat? Mach das billiger, verdammt, oder ich heule solange bis jeder Arbeitslose sein eigenes Penthouse hat....
...achja, vergiss die Haushälterin nicht. Wegen den Bierflaschen undso...


Schuss gehört?
Nein?


Schade....


Gold im SPiel oder Geld im Leben - eines geht nur.
Beides haben nur die wenigsten von uns.

Wenn dir Gold so wichtig ist, häng doch deinen Job an den Nagel und spiel 20h/Tag WoW...


....ach, ist es gar nicht?
WoW ist nur ein Spiel?

Was du nicht sagst.



...und jetzt: weiterdenken!


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Casuals, wie sie der Beitragsersteller selbst definiert hat.
> - keine Raids
> - ab und an mal eine Heroic-Instanz


Hm, also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hat er das keinesfalls so definiert.
Er hat nur gesagt, daß er selbst eeher selten in Raids ist.



Lootelf schrieb:


> Hör doch mal auf, Sachen hineinzuinterpretieren, die so nicht da stehen.


Hab ich Dein Zitat gefälscht? Oo



Lootelf schrieb:


> Wenn ein "Casual" nur alle 4 Wochen mal raidet oder nur gelegentlich PvP spiel, dann ist DualSpec für ihn vermutlich uninteressant, da es sich nicht lohnt, für vielleicht 10x im Jahr umskillen 1000 Gold auszugeben.
> Das ist nicht schlimm.
> Schlimm ist nur, das genau diese Leute schreien, dass 1000 Gold ja viel zu viel ist.
> Niemand zwingt diese Spieler dazu, sich Dual-Spec zu kaufen. Was ist daran so schwer zu kappieren?


Bitte mal eben alle hier am Thread beteiligten aufzeigen, für die das gilt.

Für die Leute, die Du da beschreibst gilt das sicherlich. Da habe ich keinerlei Einwände.
Ich glaube aber nicht, daß viele dieser Leute die Foren unsicher machen und deswegen rumschreien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es so unverständlich und abwegig, daß es Spieler gibt, die sich auf das Feature gefreut haben und nun sagen "Na toll, danke... werd ich wohl drauf verzichten [müssen]"?



Lootelf schrieb:


> Hier regen sich Leute über ein Feature auf, dass sie nicht nutzen werden.


Was aber wiederum kein Argument ist.
Stellen wir uns vor Dualspec würde 50K kosten. Würde wohl kaum einer bezahlen und die Foren würde vor Jammer-Threads auseinanderbrechen.
Ich stell mir grad vor, wie Du dann mit dem Argument auftauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Es soll auch Leute geben, die der Meinung sind es wäre zu teuer, das Feature aber trotzdem nutzen werden. Und nicht nur mit einem Char. Nicht etwa, weil sie selbst das Gold nicht haben.



Lootelf schrieb:


> Und die, die es effektiv nutzen werden und einen funktionierenden Menschenverstand (wahlweise durch "Taschenrechner" ersetzen) haben, die zahlen gerne die 1000G und freuen sich, einen Haufen Gold gespart zu haben.


Und sie hätten noch mehr Gold gespart, wenn's günstiger wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlaubel (24. Februar 2009)

ich wette 1000 gold das blizzard das im übernächsten patch wieder rückgangig macht...sobald sich n paar spieler aufregen kriegt die doch das zittern inne buchse^^


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich geh noch einen Schritt weiter und wage zu behaupten: Hier regen sich Leute auf die noch NIE umgeskillt haben!
> 
> Sonst wüßten sie wie nervig es ist alles wieder umzubauen, neue Glyphen zu setzen und jedesmal 50 Gold dafür zu berappen.
> 
> ...



Und was würdest du zu sagen wenn es weniger kosten würde? Der Sinn des Dual-Specs liegt doch auf der Hand: Mehr Freiheit, mehr Spielspaß.
Jedoch frage ich mich dann warum man für diese Freiheit wieder ins Goldsäckchen greifen muss? Es soll doch für jeden da sein. Wir haben doch schon genug Gold fürs umskillen ausgegeben.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
> Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
> Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?
> 
> ...


Also 1000G sind doch gar nichts. Die kann mit Quests und Farmen an einem Tag locker schaffen, auf L80.


----------



## Bärig (24. Februar 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> Früher ist man aber auch ohne ausgekommen und ich finde es übertrieben für ein bisschen bequemlichkeit 1000g zu zahlen.


Dann zahls doch einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (24. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe es mal aus der Sicht eines Neulings. 

Der Sinn dahinter ist doch unter anderem, dass man so schneller levelt. Wenn ich also meinen Priester als Heiler in die DM gehe (tolles Beispiel, ich weiß!) und danach queste will kann ich einfach umspeccen. So wirklich erlauben kann man sich das aber nicht vor 80. (Ich weiß, B1ubb und Co haben genug Kohle ums sich doch eher zu erlauben (-.-))


----------



## Love-Coast (24. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen was die Statistik so raus haut.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Und was würdest du zu sagen wenn es weniger kosten würde? Der Sinn des Dual-Specs liegt doch auf der Hand: Mehr Freiheit, mehr Spielspaß.
> Jedoch frage ich mich dann warum man für diese Freiheit wieder ins Goldsäckchen greifen muss? Es soll doch für jeden da sein. Wir haben doch schon genug Gold fürs umskillen ausgegeben.



Mehr Möglichkeiten trifft es eher! Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel: Furor/Tank

Der Furor braucht erstmal viel Trefferwertung damit er mit seinen Zweihändern auch was anderes machen kann als RP

Der Tank braucht erstmal DeffWertung

Die Unterschiedlichen Skillbäumen kann man schnell aus irgend nem Forum ziehen und sich halt einfach die "Beliebteste" herausziehen.

Bei den unterschiedlichen "Kampftechniken" muß man schon lesen, da der Tank in erster Linie versucht den Gegner zu binden und zu schwächen, während der Furor versucht mit weniger aggro als der Tank, viel Schaden zu machen. 

Jetzt brauchen wir auch noch zwei Rüstungssets ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das es da das "Kombi-Modell" für beide geben wird!

Und wenn mir jetzt einer sagt:

1000 Gold sind ihm zuviel, dann wird er das o.g. auch nicht machen weil das ja noch "zusätzlich" Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Ergo wird er sich für eine Hero melden (weil nur die machen ja richtig fun) und erstmal anständig wipen!

Was passiert:

/4 suchen Tank

"hi ich bin Tank(oder wahlweise Heiler)"
"post mal dein Equip"
"sry"

Es wird wohl letztendlich daraus hinauslaufen das man noch genauer darauf achtet was die anderen Klassen anhaben. Selbst wenn Blizzard Rufschlüssel wegläßt, Vorquests streicht, sie können keinen zwingen nen anderen Spieler mitzunehmen und da liegt der Hase begraben!

Wer sich für die oben genannten Dinge keine Zeit nimmt wird wohl überhaupt nicht mehr mitgenommen werden, dementsprechend wird der Frustpegel bei den Wenigspieler steigen die dann nicht nur eins sondern sich auch noch versuchen gleich zwei Ausrüstungssets zu sammeln obwohl sie nichtmal Zeit haben um 1 k Gold zu sammeln.

vonmiraus kann die Dual-Spec auch kostenlos sein, aber dann werden halt die Gruppen tatsächlich schärfer geprüft.


----------



## Belsina5 (24. Februar 2009)

für mich ist das nix da ich schon einige twinks habe
und 4-5 tausend gold zu bezahlen nee danke
da bleib ich dann bei nur 1 skillung und fertig


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. Februar 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich sehe es mal aus der Sicht eines Neulings.
> 
> Der Sinn dahinter ist doch unter anderem, dass man so schneller levelt. Wenn ich also meinen Priester als Heiler in die DM gehe (tolles Beispiel, ich weiß!) und danach queste will kann ich einfach umspeccen. So wirklich erlauben kann man sich das aber nicht vor 80. (Ich weiß, B1ubb und Co haben genug Kohle ums sich doch eher zu erlauben (-.-))



schön das du den ganzen thread gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann wüsstest du nämlich, das man dualspec erst ab level 80 erwerben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hab ich Dein Zitat gefälscht? Oo


Ja, indem du erstens unvollständig zitiert hast und zweitens Absichtlich Dinge falsch hineininterpretiert hast, um meine Meinung zu diskreditieren, in dem du mir unterstellst, ich hätte behauptet, dass Casuals nicht raiden oder PVP spielen sollten.

Das ist ganz unterstes Diskussionsniveau.




> Ist es so unverständlich und abwegig, daß es Spieler gibt, die sich auf das Feature gefreut haben und nun sagen "Na toll, danke... werd ich wohl drauf verzichten [müssen]"?


Warum sollte ich mich auf ein Feature freuen, dass ich so selten benutze, dass ich keinen Nutzen daraus ziehe?
Das ist unlogisch!
1000 Gold



> Was aber wiederum kein Argument ist.
> Stellen wir uns vor Dualspec würde 50K kosten. Würde wohl kaum einer bezahlen und die Foren würde vor Jammer-Threads auseinanderbrechen.
> Ich stell mir grad vor, wie Du dann mit dem Argument auftauchst.
> 
> ...


Sachliche Argumentation ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?

Nimm irgend einen zusammenphantasierten "Fakt" und stelle ihn in den Kontext einer sachlichen Argumentation: fertig ist das Totschlagargument.

"Stell dir vor, morgen fällt der Mond auf die Erde und wir werden alle keinen Patch 3.1.0 mehr erleben"

Ganz großes Kino....



> Und sie hätten noch mehr Gold gespart, wenn's günstiger wäre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie einige meiner Vorposter schon geschrieben haben:
Gebt den Leuten Epics 4 free. Je seltener sie spielen, umso mehr Gold und Epics sollten sie bekommen.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass Spieler belohnt werden, die das Spiel auch spielen....


Schaff doch gleich noch die Repkosten ab, Flasks und Buff-Food sollte ein "Leben" lang halten, Mana und Lebenspunkte nie weniger werden. Auktionen sollen nichts kosten und jedes Item beim Verkaufem 5000 Gold bringen.

Welcome to the World of were everything is for free Warcraft.


Die 1000 Gold sind ein symbolischer Betrag. Unter anderem dazu da um die Leute 1. zum Nachdenken zu bewegen und 2. um Gold aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf zu nehmen.

Muss man natürlich nachdenken um das zu verstehen...

Da unsere allseits beliebten Mobs regelmäßig respawnen und gehörige Mengen Geld bei sich haben (was quasi aus dem Nichts in den Wirtschaftskreislauf gelangt) muss das Gold auf verhältnismäßige Weise wieder in das selbe Nichts verschwinden um einer ausufernden Inflation vorzubeugen.
Der Ingame-Wirtschaftskreislauf ist ein ganz gehöriger Bestandteil des Spiels. Ohne ihn würde das Spiel weniger Spaß machen.


----------



## Blah (24. Februar 2009)

Letezia schrieb:


> 1000 Gold erscheinen erstmal sehr viel, jedenfalls für die Leute die eher wenig spielen.
> 
> Gerade für jemanden der neu mit WoW anfängt besteht ein hoher Bedarf an Gold für die Reitskills uns später den Kaltwetterflug,
> von einem epischen Flugmount mal ganz abgesehen.
> ...



Jau, ich gehöre zu denen, die für Farmen einfach nicht die Zeit und Lust haben. Ich hab noch nichtmal episch fliegen und gerade 1.2K Schulden, weil ich ne bessere Waffe brauchte, damit ich in die Instanzen mit kann. Und momentan komm ich kaum noch über 300G hinaus, weil ich manchmal von Raids und allem viel zu viel Repkosten verursache. Nicht, dass ich schlecht Spielen würde, aber ich logg nur zum Raiden ein oä. und nach dem Raiden logg ich wieder aus, es bleibt mir gar keine wirkliche Zeit zum farmen.

Das Epic fliegen habe ich schon aufgegeben zu farmen -.-


----------



## Iffadrim (24. Februar 2009)

na ja, je nach Klasse wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen (Pala, Dudu, Schami im Speziellen)
dass gerade diese 3 Klassen besonders davon betroffen sein werden.

Aber 1k hält sich in Grenzen, aber mehr sollte es dann doch nicht sein (eher weniger)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazarus07 (24. Februar 2009)

1000g find ich nicht gerade ne kleine summe aber wenn ich zusammen rechne was ich schon ausgegeben habe,bin ich bestimmt schon 5 mal drüber gewesen

die dual skillung soll eh die leute entlasten die wie ich (tank) gerne mal arena spielen  
und mann muss es ja nicht machen,ihr könnt weiterhin eure 50g zum umskillen bezahlen nur wenn ihr 20 mal umskillt, seit ihr auch bei den 1000 g


----------



## Lefrondon (24. Februar 2009)

Schade, hatte mich schon auf eine Shadow-Skillung für die dailys gefreut. So wird es wohl bei der Vorfreude bleiben.


----------



## Waldman (24. Februar 2009)

Was du liest und was der Realität entspricht, sind zwei paar Schuhe ... vor ein paar Wochen haben sich Offizielle erst dazu geäußert das so günstig, wie möglich zu halten, für wenige Silberlinge ... ich hasse Panikmacher!


----------



## riggedi (24. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> b1ubb, vergiss mal nicht die krieger, die auf dd geskillt sind und dann doch als tank herhalten müssen.
> 
> und diejenigen, die ne pve und pvp skillung haben wollen.


Allerdings! Mein Main Char ist ein Def Tank, aber da ich auch ganz gern PVP mache (nicht nur wg. der Achievements), werd ich den Dual Spec auf jeden Fall trainieren. Das Gold ist es auf jeden Fall wert!

Riggedi


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Schade, hatte mich schon auf eine Shadow-Skillung für die dailys gefreut. So wird es wohl bei der Vorfreude bleiben.


Wieso, das hast Du nach 2 Wochen Dailys locker wieder raus und brauchst in der Zeit nen Bruchteil der Farmzeit als wenn Du als Holy farmen würdest...


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ich finde das nicht übertrieben.
> 
> Jede Hybridklasse wird das OK finden. 20x Umskillen kosten auch 1000G, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und 20x sind bei denen schnell erreicht.


Naja, ich finde eigentlich, dass 1000 Gold zu teuer ist. Ich spiele nen Druiden, also auch Hybrid und bin Healer. Aber wann skille ich denn 20 mal um? Ich denke das mach ich in nem halben Jahr nicht... Und wenn ich dann mal umskill, bleib ich dann auch ne längere Zeit mit der Skillung und ändere sie nicht wieder nach 3 Tagen. Außerdem kostet mich das umskillen noch nicht mal 50 Gold, ist bestimmt bei mehreren so, die noch nicht seid WoW-Beginn dabei sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Lefrondon schrieb:


> Schade, hatte mich schon auf eine Shadow-Skillung für die dailys gefreut. So wird es wohl bei der Vorfreude bleiben.



Jetzt sag noch, man könne in Holy-Skillung nicht ordentlich questen...

Hab mit nem Shadow aus unserer Gilden den Live-Test gemacht.
Seine Mobs waren schneller tot, aber ich hatte weniger Downtimes durch höheren Manareg (Heil-Equip).
Unter'm Strich gab es für den Shadow nur einen minimalen Vorsprung in der Killrate.




Waldman schrieb:


> Was du liest und was der Realität entspricht, sind zwei paar Schuhe ... vor ein paar Wochen haben sich Offizielle erst dazu geäußert das so günstig, wie möglich zu halten, für wenige Silberlinge ... ich hasse Panikmacher!



Der Status Quo auf dem aktuelle PTR ist sicher keine Panikmache, sondern ziemlich direkte Realität.


----------



## Dalmus (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Ja, indem du erstens unvollständig zitiert hast und zweitens Absichtlich Dinge falsch hineininterpretiert hast, um meine Meinung zu diskreditieren, in dem du mir unterstellst, ich hätte behauptet, dass Casuals nicht raiden oder PVP spielen sollten.
> 
> Das ist ganz unterstes Diskussionsniveau.


Du selbst hast jemanden zitiert und dann irgendeine Definition des Casuals hineininterpretiert.
Bei Dir ist's ok und bei mir nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also einigen wir uns darauf, daß Casuals sehr wohl raiden und PvP spielen und sich auf die Dualspec freuen/freuten und alles ist in Butter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lootelf schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich auf ein Feature freuen, dass ich so selten benutze, dass ich keinen Nutzen daraus ziehe?
> Das ist unlogisch!
> 1000 Gold


Richtig, das wäre unlogisch. Paßt aber auch nicht zu dem was Du vom mir zitiert hast.
Ich schrieb von Spielern, die sich auf die Dualspec freuten, aber das Gold dafür nicht haben, bzw. so wenig Gold einnehmen, daß sie es lieber anderweitig investieren.



Lootelf schrieb:


> Sachliche Argumentation ist nicht deine Stärke, oder?


Schau Dir nochmal genau Dein Argument an.
Wäre Dein Argument sachlich gewesen, dann hätte ich es auch sicherlich mit einer sachlichen Antwort gewürdigt.
Und nur weil ich auch ganz nette, unsachliche Argumente liefern kann, bedeutet das nicht im Umkehrschluß, daß es an der Fähigkeit zur sachlichen Argumentation mangelt.



Lootelf schrieb:


> Wie einige meiner Vorposter schon geschrieben haben:
> Gebt den Leuten Epics 4 free. Je seltener sie spielen, umso mehr Gold und Epics sollten sie bekommen.
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein, dass Spieler belohnt werden, die das Spiel auch spielen....
> ...


Jetzt mußte ich doch wirklich grinsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir erst mit unsachlicher Argumentation kommen und dann direkt sowas hinterher.
Grandios. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Lootelf schrieb:


> Die 1000 Gold sind ein symbolischer Betrag. Unter anderem dazu da um die Leute 1. zum Nachdenken zu bewegen und 2. um Gold aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf zu nehmen.
> 
> Muss man natürlich nachdenken um das zu verstehen...


Und es gibt zig andere Möglichkeiten Gold aus dem WoW-Wirtschaftskreislauf zu nehmen.
Da muß man auch erstmal nachdenken, um das zu verstehen, gell?

Aber ist schon klar. Auf der einen Seite argumentieren, daß Dualspec den Spielern viel Gold sparen wird, weil sie nicht dauernd umspeccen müssen und auf der anderen Seite dann wieder für den hohen Dualspec-Preis als Goldsink Partei ergreifen.


----------



## Xydor (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde 1000g sollte dieser Spaß MINDESTENS kosten, 5k wär mir ehrlich gesagt lieber ...
Wie schon ein paarmal hier angesprochen: wollt ihr wirklich Tanks in Heros haben, denen 1000g für Dual-Spec zuviel sind?
Dann rechnet mal hoch: dem durchschnittlichen "Tank", dem 1000g dafür zuviel sind, dem sind auch die Kosten für sinnvolle Sockelsteine zu hoch, der verzweifelt an den Kosten für Verzauberungen etc etc ...
Sprich das Ende vom Lied: man hätte unzählige "Tanks", die halb blau grün oder gar nicht gesockelt (fast) ohne Verzauberungen ohne Tankerfahrung mal eben für die Hero auf Blechdose umskillen würden ...
Auf solche Tanks kann man getrost verzichten!

PS.: Nein, ich finde nicht, dass man nur Full-Epic ne Hero tanken kann, aber ein bisschen was kostet es nunmal, um "herotauglich" zu sein, und da liegt halt mal das Problem für viele der "für mich sind 1000g viel zu teuer" Leute.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde eigentlich, dass 1000 Gold zu teuer ist. Ich spiele nen Druiden, also auch Hybrid und bin Healer. Aber wann skille ich denn 20 mal um? Ich denke das mach ich in nem halben Jahr nicht... Und wenn ich dann mal umskill, bleib ich dann auch ne längere Zeit mit der Skillung und ändere sie nicht wieder nach 3 Tagen. Außerdem kostet mich das umskillen noch nicht mal 50 Gold, ist bestimmt bei mehreren so, die noch nicht seid WoW-Beginn dabei sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch den Taschenrechner ins Klo fallen lassen?

Wenn sich für dich Dual-Spec nicht lohnt, dann kauf es nicht und alles bleibt beim alten.


Ich spiele meinen Priester nun auch seit über 2 Jahren und hab in der Zeit nur einmal kostenpflichtig umgeskillt. Das war mit Level 70, als ich meine zusammengewürfelte Questskillung in eine Raid-Skillung ändern musste. Hab damals 1 Gold dafür bezahlt. Der Rest wurde nur umgeskillt, wenn mal die Talente geändert wurden, ich also nix bezalhen musste.
Shadow hab ich mal auf'm PTR probiert, oder ich greif mir den Twink meiner Frau, wenn ich mal DPS machen möchte.

Ich werde mir ganz sicher die 1000G ans Bein binden. Erstens weil ich sie hab und zweitens weil ich es will.
So kann ich öfter mal wieder mit meiner Frau (Mainchar: Resto-Druide) zusammen in 5er-Instanzen spielen und zum Raid wieder erwartungsgemäß als Heiler aufkreuzen.


----------



## MadRedCap (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich halte ja im Allgemeinen vom Dual-Specc nicht viel, weil es wahrscheinlich wie schon von Ohrensammler angesprochen wie mit dem DPS-Wahn ausfallen wird: Hybriden werden verlangt, die im Dualspecc eine weitere Funktion erfüllen, sprich, Heiler oder Tank. Momentan werden nur nach 2k+ DPS-DD's gefragt. Bald nur noch nach Tank/Heal-Dualgespeccten Hybriden.

Ich halte es eigentlich nur für den Switch von PvE zu PvP sinnvoll, weil viele PvEler sich ebenso im PvP angagieren, nur die guggen zusätzlich in die Röhre, weil deren Ausgaben für jeden Umspecc dann wiederrum Goldfarmen verlangen, und Raiden ist selten eine Gelegenheit, um Gold zu machen, meistens zahlt man drauf (Flasks, Buffood, Repkosten, Munition, Mats ect). Dahingegen würde ich diese einmalige Gebühr für den Switch begrüßen, allerdings den Preis dennoch hoch treiben, damit es im PvE zu weniger Ausschreitungen aka DD-Wahn kommt.


----------



## Anuee (24. Februar 2009)

verstehe nicht das es was extra kosten soll.Warum?Gerade wenn du neu anfängst und nen Klassen spielst die Heilen kann ist das zu teuer.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jetzt mußte ich doch wirklich grinsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Beitrag war eher gedacht um die Unsachlichkeit deiner Argumente zu unterstreichen. Es ist mitnichten meine eigene Meinung, wie aus vorhergegangenen Beiträgen durchaus entnommen werden kann.

Aber dreh dir das mal so wie es dir gerade so in den Kram passt. Ist schon okay. So bleibts wenigstens unterhaltsam.



> Aber ist schon klar. Auf der einen Seite argumentieren, daß Dualspec den Spielern viel Gold sparen wird, weil sie nicht dauernd umspeccen müssen und auf der anderen Seite dann wieder für den hohen Dualspec-Preis als Goldsink Partei ergreifen.



Also ich werde erst durch dieses Feature überhaupt häufiger umskillen.
Bei mir hat Blizzard mit diesem Feature genau 1000 Gold aus dem Spiel gezogen und wenn ich so in meiner Gilde rumfrage, bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige.

Sicher gibt es Spieler, die jeden Tag 3x umskillen und jede Woche tausende Gold beim Lehrer lassen. Aber viele werden erst durch dieses Feature überhaupt häufiger umskillen, weil es halt über die einmaligen 1000G kein Gold mehr kostet.


----------



## Fumacilla (24. Februar 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Testserver... Grad was kosten angeht war da schon häufiger was drauf, was so nie in die Live-server übertragen wurde.



QFT!


----------



## Audi_The_Best (24. Februar 2009)

Meine Güte hört mal auf zu nölen!1k Gold meine Güte das farmt man sich an einem Tag,wer zu faul ist lässt es eben,man wird ja net zur Dual Spec gezwungen!Ich kan das MIMIMI jetzt schon nicht mehr hören!!!


----------



## Bodog (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich finde 1000 Gold richtig.... Warum? Immer mimimi ich hab kein Gold... 
Selbst schuld mit WOTLK ist das farmen ja !SO! einfach geworden.
Wenn ihr jetzt noch immer kein Gold verdienen könnt, spielt ihr dass falsche Spiel


Mfg Bodog


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Also ich halte ja im Allgemeinen vom Dual-Specc nicht viel, weil es wahrscheinlich wie schon von Ohrensammler angesprochen wie mit dem DPS-Wahn ausfallen wird: Hybriden werden verlangt, die im Dualspecc eine weitere Funktion erfüllen, sprich, Heiler oder Tank. Momentan werden nur nach 2k+ DPS-DD's gefragt. Bald nur noch nach Tank/Heal-Dualgespeccten Hybriden.




Wo liegt das Problem?
Sieh doch die Vorteile!
Blizzard kann dadurch viel flexiblere Instanzen kreieren.

Ist doch heute schon z.B. bei Thaddius so.
Die ganze Instanz über brauchst du 5-6 Heiler, bei Thaddius reichen 3.  Dafür wird's aber mit dem Schaden knapp, wenn die Gruppe noch nicht so gut ausgestattet ist.
Willst du die Heiler für den einen Boss rauswerfen und DDs dafür laden?
Ich mein, es geht da nicht im World-First-Kills, bei denen man solche Aktionen rechtfertigen kann, sondern um eine ganz normale Raidgilde, in der jeder das Recht hat, die Instanz von vorne bis hinten zu sehen.

Stell dir Bosse vor, bei denen du 6 oder 8 Tanks brauchst, aber keine Heiler, oder 12 DDs, 13 Heiler und keine Tanks. Was da alles möglich wird....

Wir hätten damals SSC und FDS in ein und derselben Woche raiden können.
(Wir haben das damals im Wochenzyklus abwechselnd gespielt, damit unsere Magier nicht ständig zwischen Frost und Feuer hin und her skillen mussten, solange sie ihr T5 nicht voll hatten und damit dann Arkan spielen konnten).


----------



## Urengroll (24. Februar 2009)

Anuee schrieb:


> verstehe nicht das es was extra kosten soll.Warum?Gerade wenn du neu anfängst und nen Klassen spielst die Heilen kann ist das zu teuer.




Man wird es erst ab 80 können !!!

1000G sind nichts!


----------



## Freelancer (24. Februar 2009)

Ist mir zu teuer ich dachte ja ich könnte endlich vernünftig farmen mit meinem Healschami aber so muß ich erst wieder gold farmen wo ich null bock drauf habe


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Da unsere allseits beliebten Mobs regelmäßig respawnen und gehörige Mengen Geld bei sich haben (was quasi aus dem Nichts in den Wirtschaftskreislauf gelangt) muss das Gold auf verhältnismäßige Weise wieder in das selbe Nichts verschwinden um einer ausufernden Inflation vorzubeugen.
> Der Ingame-Wirtschaftskreislauf ist ein ganz gehöriger Bestandteil des Spiels. Ohne ihn würde das Spiel weniger Spaß machen.



An diesem Punkt irrst du.

Das erfarmte Gold kommt nicht aus dem Nichts!
Da wäre dann so, wenn jeder Spieler, egal was er grade tut oder ob er on ist oder nicht regelmäßig Gold gutgeschrieben bekäme.

In deinem Fall findet ein Tausch von (Farm)Zeit gegen Gold statt. Und Zeit ist nicht Nichts!


----------



## ThoWeib (24. Februar 2009)

[X] 1.000 Gold sind OK

Hätte als alter Geizkragen zwar nicht gedacht, das zu sagen, aber das finde ich vollkommen ok so. 1.000 Gold sind eine im überschaubaren Rahmen zu beschaffende Summe, und, soweit ich das in der Kürze gesehen habe, nur einmal fällig.

Klar, meine Schurkin braucht nicht unbedingt zwei verschiedene Skillungen, aber z.B. meine werdende Paladose kann das schon gebrauchen. Und wenn meine Priesterin mal so weit kommt, braucht die das auch. Und wenn das dann jeweils 1.000 Gold kostet, dann werden die bezahlt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. Februar 2009)

überlegt doch mal wasdas für ein vorteil ist. wenn man keine glyphen mehr im inventar hat dann muss man umskillen (50g) neue glyphen kaufen (150-300g... je nach klasse/server/skillung) nacher wieder umskillen (50g) und nochmal glyphen holen (150-300g)

bei einmal skillung wechseln zur aushlife

250-700g

also kein ding


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> An diesem Punkt irrst du.
> 
> Das erfarmte Gold kommt nicht aus dem Nichts!
> Da wäre dann so, wenn jeder Spieler, egal was er grade tut oder ob er on ist oder nicht regelmäßig Gold gutgeschrieben bekäme.
> ...



OMFG.
Lass Computerfreaks nie Wirtschaft spielen...

Das Gold (und nur darum geht es) kommt aus dem Nichts.
Der Mob spawnt aus dem Nichts und hat ~50 Silber im Sack.
Um dieses Gold zu bekommen, musst du keinen Gegenwert leisten. 
Sicher kannst du es als eine Art "Stundenlohn" sehen, aber das Gold selbst kommt nicht aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf in WoW (sprich: es hat kein "reicher" Spieler eine kleine Spende in den Mob gelegt, damit du für deine Spielzeit entlohnt wirst) sondern aus dem sprichwörtlichen Nichts!

Es ist praktisch so, als würde nicht dein Chef deinen Monatslohn bezahlen, sondern du würdest jeden Monat zur Bundesbank laufen und dir dort die frisch gedruckten Scheine abholen.


Das heisst, wenn du irgendwo 50s bekommst, muss Blizzard (um einen stabilen Wirtschaftskreislauf  zu gewährleisten) auf der anderen Seite irgendwo die 50s wieder von dir zurück bekommen.
Das tut Blizzard auf der einen Seite durch Rep-Kosten, AH-Gebühren und Consumables, auf der anderen Seite durch ingame erwerbbare Gimmicks.

Ein gewisser Prozentsatz Inflation ist natürlich gewünscht, da in WoW (im Gegensatz zur Welt da draussen) jeder Spieler die Gelegenheit hat, gewisse Mengen an Gold zu sammeln um sich Dinge zu kaufen.

Würde Blizzard das Gold nicht wieder "verschwinden" lassen, wären jeden Tag zusätzlich hunderte von tausend Gold im Umlauf, die AH-Preise astronomisch und die Preise der NPCs stünden in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu den "Marktpreisen"
Stell dir vor 5000 Spieler auf einem Realm machen jeden Tag 100 G durch Loot und Questbelohnungen - das sind 0,5 Mio Gold jeden Tag - die müssen wieder weg, oder das System kollabiert.

Gold ist in WoW praktisch ein unbegrenzt vorhandenes Gut. Es bedarf einfach solcher Moneysinks (Mount für 16k, reiten für 5k...) um die Wirtschaft stabil zu halten.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab eigentlich immer Goldmangel (ich bin einfach zufaul für Dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und finde das daher ziemlich blöd...


----------



## mister.G (24. Februar 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich finde 1000 Gold richtig.... Warum? Immer mimimi ich hab kein Gold...
> Selbst schuld mit WOTLK ist das farmen ja !SO! einfach geworden.
> ...



Wenn wir kein Gold verdienen können, spielen wir das falsche Spiel? Ist schon ein bisschen schwachsinnig diese Aussage...

Ich finde der Preis ist durchaus angemessen. Ist zwar schon ein bisschen viel, aber wenn man etwas haben will muss man auch etwas dafür hingeben.


----------



## Magic! (24. Februar 2009)

Also wir mir grade dazu eingefallen ist, das wenn sich nen dudu oder pala bei na gilde bewirbt er nicht nur ein volles gear haben soll sondern mindestens 2 gears mit 4 t7 teilen und eins nicht mehr ausreicht. Weil warum sollte ich jemanden nehmen der nur tanken kann und sich selbst noch kein heal gear gefarmt hat.
Also ale Hybridklassen haltet euch ran und den mit einem guten Gear kommt ihr nicht mehr weit denke ich. XD
Gut das ich Mage bin und nur PvE mache und deswegen so gut wie nie umskille.
Mfg Magic


----------



## MadRedCap (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Bei mir hat Blizzard mit diesem Feature genau 1000 Gold aus dem Spiel gezogen und wenn ich so in meiner Gilde rumfrage, bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige.



ZWINGT euch jemand dazu, Dualspecc zu kaufen? Glaube nicht.


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich immer Goldmangel (ich bin einfach zufaul für Dailys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann konntest du dir das normale umskillen bislang auch nicht leisten.
Also wozu diese unqualifizierte Meinung?

Das Feature ist nicht als Abschaffung des Moneysink gedacht, sondern als spielerische Vereinfachung.

Stell es dir wie eine Eigentumswohnung vor: einmal kaufen, immer glücklich, aber hohes Anfangskapital
Andere wohnen halt noch zur Miete: ist auf Dauer teurer, wissen wir alle, trotzdem machen wir das...


----------



## Lootelf (24. Februar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> ZWINGT euch jemand dazu, Dualspecc zu kaufen? Glaube nicht.




LIEST du auch, was du zitierst?
Oder pflückst du dir nur irgendwo einen Satz raus, um auch mal was zu schreiben?

Prinzipiell ist deine Aussage richtig, aber gerade mich dafür zu zitieren....   


...musste lachen.


----------



## M3g4s (24. Februar 2009)

hab auch das letzte angekreuzt, aber ich finde wenn es 1000 gold kostet sollte es auch charakteren unter 80 zugänglich gemacht werden, denn jemand der während des erlernens seiner klasse nicht mit sowas belastt werden soll hat auch keine 1000 gold um sich damit zu belasten, und wer einen heiler hochspielen will aber als dd questen kann die 1000 locker mit seinem main erfarmen


----------



## MadRedCap (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> LIEST du auch, was du zitierst?



Gibst du auch mal sinnvolle Comments oder machst du prinzipiell jeden an?

Ich lese, was ich zitiere. Wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab, dann drück dich nicht übertrieben geschwollen aus als ob du auf Neunmalklug 'I'm-no-kiddy-'cause-my-words-are-fine' machen willst.


----------



## Greeki (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man damit ewig lang 2 Speccs haben kann ist 1k Gold ein Witz. -> 5k und/oder jedes Jahr ein refresh, denn sonst bringt die Aktion nichts. (Thema: Goldsink)


----------



## gottdrak (24. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> 2000G = 20x Umskillen.
> Kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, ob es sich lohnt.



Du bist der Erste den ich gesehen habe, der 100g pro umskillen zahlen muss..



Blah schrieb:


> Jau, ich gehöre zu denen, die für Farmen einfach nicht die Zeit und Lust haben. Ich hab noch nichtmal episch fliegen und gerade 1.2K Schulden, weil ich ne bessere Waffe brauchte, damit ich in die Instanzen mit kann. Und momentan komm ich kaum noch über 300G hinaus, weil ich manchmal von Raids und allem viel zu viel Repkosten verursache. Nicht, dass ich schlecht Spielen würde, aber ich logg nur zum Raiden ein oä. und nach dem Raiden logg ich wieder aus, es bleibt mir gar keine wirkliche Zeit zum farmen.
> 
> Das Epic fliegen habe ich schon aufgegeben zu farmen -.-



Dann ist es aber auch allein deine Schuld, wenn du dir Dualspecc nicht leisten kannst.


----------



## cazimir (25. Februar 2009)

1.000Gold sind ~50 Quest
oder ~5mal Naxx
oder oder oder.
Auf jeden fall ist es nicht viel.


Ich werde auf jeden fall meinen Magier und meinen Druiden damit ausstatten.
Allein für meinen Druiden ist es ein Traum Heiler UND Tank zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gold was ich da mit den Inis rein bekomme, weil ich nicht mehr warten muss, wird mich die 1kg schnell vergessen lassen.



> , weil ich manchmal von Raids und allem viel zu viel Repkosten verursache. Nicht, dass ich schlecht Spielen würde, aber ich logg nur zum Raiden ein oä. und nach dem Raiden logg ich wieder aus, es bleibt mir gar keine wirkliche Zeit zum farmen.


Ihr müsst ja ganz schön oft wipen ^^. Also ich komme aus Naxx trotz Fläschchen(die man übrigens nicht braucht, wenn das eq stimmt) und die paar g Repkosten immer noch mit ein paar Gold raus.


----------



## hensen (25. Februar 2009)

> ...
> Du bist der Erste den ich gesehen habe, der 100g pro umskillen zahlen muss..
> ...



Man beachte die Feinheiten: 
- 50g verlernen (wenn man schon auf Maximalstufe ist)
- Glyphensatz bestenfalls herstellen oder herstellen lassen, verursachen nicht erwähnenswerte Kosten für die Mats
- Glyphensatz kaufen = je nach Realm, teilweise horrende Preise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Raid, Arena, PvP, Farmen -> Was auch immer Euch bewegt hat Eure vorherige Skillung zu verlernen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blöd ist irgendwie, dass Heildosen sich verdammt schlecht als Tank eignen, also das Prozedere von vorn. 

- 50g verlernen (wenn man schon auf Maximalstufe ist)
- Glyphensatz bestenfalls herstellen oder herstellen lassen, verursachen nicht erwähnenswerte Kosten für die Mats
- Glyphensatz kaufen = je nach Realm, teilweise horrende Preise

Holla, die Waldfee. Umskillen kostet ja sogar mehr als 100 G.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fazit: 1000 G sind zwar nicht von Pappe, aber eine Investition, die sich schnell auszahlen kann.


P.S.: Viel witziger wird es mit Tanks oder Heilern loszuziehen, die noch nie oder selten die Rolle eines Tank oder Heilers eingenommen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nunja, von dem einen kann quasi dein Leben abhängen, wenn du zB. morgens in die Arbeit fährst oder so.
> 
> Ausser natürlich du hast WoW zu deinem Beruf gemacht. Aber ich kenne niemanden der dies geschafft hat.



xD made my day^^


Naja ich hab auch noch die 11k Gold liegen wollte zum Chopper ein Mammut aber ich need die Skillung eig. nicht.
Ausser für PVE PVP aer ich spiel Sv Hunter also ist für beides recht gut und mein Arcane Mage auch von daher ich 
werds mir holen man weiss ja nie^^


----------



## Shaquille (25. Februar 2009)

ist doch in Ordnung, 1k g ist nicht mehr die Welt.. außerdem ist das nur 20 mal neu speccen, und das hab ich zum beispiel in 2 Woche drin. Will net wissen wie es den Palas geht...


----------



## Shanndorano (25. Februar 2009)

500g reichen auch .....


----------



## Stonewhip (25. Februar 2009)

Mir als Jäger wäre das zu viel. So oft muss ich nicht umskillen.


----------



## Annovella (25. Februar 2009)

Finds lächerlich, alles dreht sich nurnoch um Gold. Da merkt man sofort, dass Blizzard mit den Goldhändlern unter einer Decke stecken, die bekommen sicher einige Prozente vom Gewinn ab. Wenn es nicht so wäre, würde es umsonst sein.

1000G ist viel zu teuer. Ich meine... man kann 20x hin und herskillen bis es sich lohnt, viel zu teuer.
Ich dachte Blizzard tut der WoW Community mal etwas gutes - undzwar Kostenfrei - indem sie diese Spec einführen. So werde z. B. ich nicht als 2. Skillung Tank spielen mit meinem Druiden, sondern meine Eulenskillung behalten. Ein Tank weniger... aber  so denken viele, also viele Tanks und Heiler weniger.

Danke Blizzard, stellt mich mal ein, wenn das Geld stimmt werde ich WoW wieder z ueinem epischen Abenteuer machen, wo der Spielsinn nicht nur dummes zombihaftes Farmen ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Danke Blizzard, stellt mich mal ein, wenn das Geld stimmt werde ich WoW wieder z ueinem epischen Abenteuer machen, wo der Spielsinn nicht nur dummes zombihaftes Farmen ist.



ne, is klar...süss sind sie die menschlein. jeder kann immer alles besser, auch wenn er mal kein schimmer hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr macht das genau einmal pro char und die 1000g habt ihr (wenn ihr es gaaaanz ruhig angeht) an max 3 abenden (ja nur abenden) locker zusammen.

ich seh nichmal ansatzweise das problem


----------



## Maladin (25. Februar 2009)

Shanndorano schrieb:


> 500g reichen auch .....



Für jeden Specc 500 Gold ... ist doch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Preis okay. Wenn ich etwas für meinen Char haben will, das ihn im Spiel verbessert, muss ich halt etwas springen lassen. Eine Questreihe wäre natürlich auch nett gewesen.

Reiten kostete mal knapp 100 Gold - als Blizz das Level auf 30 gesetzt und die Kosten auf knapp 40 Gold, las ich was anderes hier. Boahh .. viel zu billig usw.

Ich freue mich auf dieses Feature. Ich bin sparfaul, denke aber bis dahin 2000 Gold (für 2 Chars) zusammen zu bekommen, ohne ins Schwitzen zu geraten.

/wink maladin


----------



## NarYethz (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


schon mal daran gedacht, dass es spieler gibt, die sowohl pve als auch pvp machen? für die is es zwar in gewissen sinne auch luxus, aber für pala, dudu, schami is es nix andres.. von daher is das argument lachhaft^^

b2t: zwar sind 1000g nich wirklich viel geld, aber finds an sich einfach nur dämlich für etwas das hoch und heilig ohne nebenkosten versprochen worden is. bin dafür, dass berufe benutzen auch was kostet, z.b. 100g + mats um n flässchen herzustellen, denn bufffood is ja auch nur luxus *ironieoff*


----------



## ciaz (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Wasn Schwachsinn.

Jeder der ordentlich tanken, heilen, Schaden/PvP machen will, benoetigt verschiedene Specs. Und nu komm mir nicht mit "man kann auch xx mit ner 0|0|0 Skillung machen".. Kann man? -> ja, schon. Machts Spass? -> nein.



Stonewhip schrieb:


> Mir als Jäger wäre das zu viel. So oft muss ich nicht umskillen.



Dann spielst du 1. kein/nicht RICHTIG PvP und 2. bist du in keiner Gilde, die optimale Specs im Raid hat (Manareg beim SV, 10% Aura beim MM usw usw)

______

Ich bezahle gern die 1k Gold, damit das Glyphen wechseln und die Umspeckosten der Vergangenheit angehoeren. Zwar ist es viel, nach einer gewissen Zeit lohnt es sich aber wieder, wenn man nicht gerade Casual spielt und eh staendig BM mit seinem Hunter ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

ciaz schrieb:


> Wasn Schwachsinn.
> 
> Jeder der ordentlich tanken, heilen, Schaden/PvP machen will, benoetigt verschiedene Specs. Und nu komm mir nicht mit "man kann auch xx mit ner 0|0|0 Skillung machen".. Kann man? -> ja, schon. Machts Spass? -> nein.



recht haste, wenn unsere gildis auch mal tanken wollen, kann ich auch als 2. tank in ne hero gehen. aber wie du sagst, macht das spass ? neeeee
also skill ich off und sorg für den damage, nächsten tag bin ich dann wieder der tank.

und nein ich bin keine von blubbis aufgelisteten klassen. das hat nix mit luxus sondern mit flexibel zu tun und genau dafür kommt auch die änderung.


----------



## Flixl (25. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## SueySite (25. Februar 2009)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Mir als Jäger wäre das zu viel. So oft muss ich nicht umskillen.



Ich glaub einigen ist der Sinn dieser Funktion noch nicht ganz geläufig. Wer nur alle Jubeljahre umskillt wird sich die Dualfunktion nicht holen, da der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor in keinem Verhältnis steht. 
Wer täglich 10 mal umskillt freut sich über dieses neue Feature und ist auch bereit die 1000 Gold zu zahlen. Und genau für solche Leute ist diese Funktion auch gedacht. Dort sieht der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor auch ganz anders aus. Ergo sind 1000 Gold auch keineswegs zu teuer. 

Und überhaupt - wieso muss man denn immer alles geschenkt bekommen?


----------



## Foertel (25. Februar 2009)

Wuäääh und ich habe momentan nur so wenig Geld xD

Naja, momentan skille ich nicht täglich um (doch eigentlich schon -.-°), warte aber sehnsüchtig auf das Feature, als Raid-Heiler isses mist Dailys zu machen oder mal Bg zu rocken, ich werds mir auf jedenfall holen und zur Not auch 1000G dafür bezahlen ^^


----------



## Dabow (25. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold ist vollkommen okay ... ich dachte es wird mehr kosten ... wenn ich Überlege wie oft ich in den letzen 4 Jahren fast täglich 50g gezahlt habe ... Es könnte ruhig viel mehr kosten !


----------



## everblue (25. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Völlig in Ordnung.
> 1000G sind auf Maxlevel nicht die Welt. DualSpec ist auch nur eine Art Luxus, und ichg laube, dass manche für das in und herskillen schon wesentlich mehr ausgegeben haben.
> Man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob eine lange Questreihe besser wäre, aber ich finde: Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.



Haha ohne Fleiss..bla..bla...

Sinnlos farmen hat nix mit fleiss zutun...zudem fördert sowas nur das Geschäft der Goldseller

Also ne Questreihe hätte zumindest ein wenig mit fleiss zutun...

Aber die meisten beschweren sich ja auch nicht...denken sich naja mal wieder 5 Euro beim Goldseller ausgeben schon hat sich das erledigt oO

Aber, dass sich Blizz mal was einfallen lässt ist sowieso selten, hmm questreihe zuviel Aufwand..so mach ma 1000g und gut ist...naja, wer sowas gut findet...


----------



## Refaser (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das 1k Gold vollkommen Ok sind für so ein "Luxus" wie es hier bereits genannt wurde.

Ich spiele ein Pala:

- angefangen als Healer für Naxx
- daraufhin DD, da wir andere Healer equipen wollten
- derzeitig Tank

Da meine Gilde mir viel gibt und ich gerne zurückgebe , skill ich manchmal TÄGLICH mehrmals um (da ich alle equips besitze und die Skillungen auch meiner Meinung nach vernünftig spielen kann), wenn mal wieder ein Tank, Heal oder DD (was eher selten der Fall ist ^^) für eine Gildeninterne Hero oder Raid Grp fehlt.

Das einzige was mit der Zeit sich zeigen muss, ist ob es ein Chaos geben wird mit Spielern die Ihre "neue" Rolle noch nie, bzw sehr selten gespielt haben.

Ich denke da an Hartgesotene Krieger die schon immer als DD unterwegs waren und sich nun trauen zu Tanken, da sie das Equip durch mehrere Iniruns nebenbei erfarmt haben und die Instanzen mal anderes erleben wollen. Oder ein Ele Schami der sich denkt: "Och ich will jetzt aber unbedinngt Naxx 25er mit und die brauchen nur noch Healer, Dual Specc sei dank kann ich mit, obwohl ich noch nicht wirklich geheilt habe."

Hoffe solche extremen Fälle werden sich eher selten ereignen^^

Grüße 
Refaser


----------



## Eddishar (25. Februar 2009)

Niemand zwingt einen, das zu nutzen. Und wenn wir alles umsonst bekommen würden, wo wäre da der Spaß an der Sache? Ihr mecker, Naxx wäre zu einfach, aber 1000 Gold für Dual Spec ist Dir zu viel? Hm.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Februar 2009)

Wozu rumheulen? Wer meint es ist zu Teuer kann ja bei den 50G bleiben um jedesmal umzuskillen.


----------



## Devil4u (25. Februar 2009)

Naja.. Also ich hab ja erst vor kurzem einen Neuen Account anlegen müssen da ich mit dem alten gewisse Probleme hatte. Hab begonnen meinen Priester hochzuleveln und komm jetzt gerade in den WolK Kontent. Ich muss sagen durch das extrem schnelle Lvln welches jetzt möglich ist bleibt das Goldverdienen auf der Strecke und es ist schon sehr mühselig sich das Schnelle Reiten zu kaufen. Aber! Trotzdem sollte einem ja nicht alles geschenkt werden. Bisschen anspornen und sparen. Dann sind die 1k Gold echt nicht viel. 
Möglichkeiten zum Gold verdienen gibts ja schliesslich auch genug. Hätten von mir aus auch 2k sein dürfen.


----------



## Shaquille (25. Februar 2009)

Lol Glyphensets auch? Wodurch machen die Inschriftenfuzzies dann ueberhaupt noch Gold xD? Also die Rollen sind fuern arsch :/

Also dual spec ist mal was ganz anderes als sinnlos und ueberteuert. 280% Fliegen ist da wohl eher sinnlos und teuer.


----------



## Devil4u (25. Februar 2009)

Shaquille schrieb:


> Lol Glyphensets auch? Wodurch machen die Inschriftenfuzzies dann ueberhaupt noch Gold xD? Also die Rollen sind fuern arsch :/
> 
> Also dual spec ist mal was ganz anderes als sinnlos und ueberteuert. 280% Fliegen ist da wohl eher sinnlos und teuer.



Jup 280% Fliegen = Absolut überteuerter Luxus... man kommt auch mit 60% ans Ziel xD


----------



## Ingerim (25. Februar 2009)

Werd es wohl auch mit meinem Dk nutzen da ich Blood bin aber auch gerne mal Unholy bzw pvP Skillung DW(was ja nen wneig generft wird) oder halt ne Tankskillung  lohhnen tut es sich aber wirklich nru für die die Täglich oder fast täglich umskillen aber 1000gold ist nicht weiter schlimm dann geh ihc halt mal ne Runde Relikte von Ulduar Farmen und schon hab ich es.


----------



## ToteRatte (25. Februar 2009)

OMFG... toll nachdem ich jetzt mit tatsächlich einem Charakter der mir seit WOTLK keinen spass mehr macht "schnelles Fliegen" lernen konnte hab ich ja nur noch 9 Chars auf meinem Main Server... Hmm vielleicht sollten viele Preise einfach mal rausgenommen oder verringert werden, zumindest für Twinks oder "neue Mains" ... den ich hab einfach keine lust dauernd Farmen zu gehen, damit ich dann doch wieder die drecksarbeit für andere machen kann. JA ich farme ungern, ich spiele lieber WOW anstatt mir über Wirtschaftliche dinge den Kopf zu zerbrechen, im ernst ich fand ja schon EPIC Fliegen ne Frechheit, und wo bekomm ich bitte das Gold hinterhergeschmissen? Ja toll ich könnte einen einzigen Char spielen und dann genausowenig peilung haben wie 90% derer die genau jetzt zeigen wie toll sie ihre Kohle Horten können und das sie so super Raiden können ^^ Lol, stumpfes Farmen hat nix mit skill zu tun, also sollte es auch nicht belohnt werden. Umskillen sollte einfach mal kostenlos sein, dann sollte es auch mal mehr leute geben die in Randomgruppen Heilen oder Tanken, nicht das ich mich da allein fühle im PreEndcontent aber es ist momentan einfach nur ätzend.

Wenn ihr nicht wisst was ihr mit eurer Kohle anfangen sollt... helft anderen leuten Auf eurem Server und Kümmert euch um eure Gemeinschaft.

mfg

AngekotzteRatte


----------



## Terrordromgirl (25. Februar 2009)

> Das einzige was ich schade finde ist das dies erst mit 80 funktioniert



stimmt des find ich auch müll seit mein healschamie in nordend angekommen is hab ich nur probleme beim lvln mach kaum schaden aber hab dafür ne menge mana verschleiß, wär schön wenn ich mein klein schamie während des lvln´s auf ele machn könnt und in innies wieder auf den healskill gehn könnt ohne dafür dauernd haufen g zu zahlen.
So muss es eben weiter schleppend voran gehn und das lvln zieht sich unnötig in die länge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Sieh doch die Vorteile!
> Blizzard kann dadurch viel flexiblere Instanzen kreieren.
> 
> ...


Sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist genau das, was ich als Gefahr sehe, denn dadurch wird das Feature Dualspec vom Nice2have zum Must-have.
Jeder, der dann im Raid dabei sein möchte, der ist indirekt gezwungen Dualspec zu haben.
Das heißt, daß auch jeder raidende Casual sich die Dualspec leisten muß - zumindest wenn er einen Heiler spielt.

Also komm mir nicht wieder mit irgendeinem "Wird ja keiner gezwungen"-Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Greeki schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass man damit ewig lang 2 Speccs haben kann ist 1k Gold ein Witz. -> 5k und/oder jedes Jahr ein refresh, denn sonst bringt die Aktion nichts. (Thema: Goldsink)


Genau... nur die Leute, die dann ewig lange mit 2 Specs rumlaufen, die haben unter Umständen vorher auch nicht umgeskillt?
Und andere werden auch weiterhin alle Nase lang umskillen, trotz der Dualspec?
Neue Skillung -> Patch, ein Talent gebufft -> umskillen -> Hotfix, aderes Talent generft -> umskillen -> nächster Hotfix -> umskillen -> coole neue Waffe -> andere Waffenspezi fällig -> umskillen ........


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Dalmus!^^ 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Wer in Heroinstanzen will sollte schon etwas Ruf gefarmt haben um sich ne gute Kopfplatzverzauberung und die Schulterverzauberungen zu holen, er braucht gutes Equip was man auch nicht bei 2-3 Std Wow spielen die Woche findet und alleine beim Ruf-farmen hat er 1000 Gold recht schnell in der Tasche. 

Früher konnten sogar Vielspieler, die nicht regelmäßig 3 mal die Woche Zeit zum Raiden haben es vergessen eine Raidinstanz von innen zu sehen. Jetzt gibt es 10erVarianten und da wird wohl kein DualSpec zwingend notwendig sein. 

Bist du wirklich der Meinung das es der ausschlaggebende Grund wird? Ich nicht! 

Immerhin reden wir hier von einmalig 1000 Gold! Und episches Fliegen kostet 5000! Und hat es sogar schon in BC! Jetzt kann man sich fragen was bringt mehr Vorteile? Will ich öfter in Instanzen ist 1000 Gold ein Schnäppchen! Ich kann immerhin zwei funktionen belegen und erhöhe meine Chance schneller mitgenommen zu werden. Bin ich nur am Tagesquest machen ist es sicherlich von Vorteil schneller zu fliegen. Aber sind 5000 Gold dafür nicht etwas zuviel? Im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist DualSpecc ein Schnäppchen.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Genau... nur die Leute, die dann ewig lange mit 2 Specs rumlaufen, die haben unter Umständen vorher auch nicht umgeskillt?
> Und andere werden auch weiterhin alle Nase lang umskillen, trotz der Dualspec?
> Neue Skillung -> Patch, ein Talent gebufft -> umskillen -> Hotfix, aderes Talent generft -> umskillen -> nächster Hotfix -> umskillen -> coole neue Waffe -> andere Waffenspezi fällig -> umskillen ........



Spielst du eigentlich Pvp oder Pve? Es mag vorteile haben wenn man im Pvp mal schnell umskillt. Aber so oft kommt ja auch kein neuer Patch. Ausserdem ist ja mit dem umskillen allein noch kein Blut automatisch ein Unheilig. Man muß sich trotzdem damit auseinandersetzen. Equip anpassen.

Im PvE haben viele ständig Angst: "omg mein Raidplatz ist in Gefahr!"
Ich sehe es als Chance: "DA wäre noch ein Mage und ein Hexer also machen wir aus dem Krieger nen Tank und aus dem Pala einen Heiler dann sind wir vollzählig!"

Oder:
"Sry wir haben schon genug Heiler, hast du noch ne Schattenskillung?"


----------



## Corsar_Rajaxx (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es hat 4 Jahre lang geklappt ohne dem, wie gesagt es ist nur Luxus, mehr nicht.



Dem stimm ich mal uneingeschränkt zu.
Bisher musste man, wollte man einen anderen Talentbaum einer Klasse nutzen, entweder jedesmal beim Händler
umskillen oder nen Twink mit der anderen Talentverteilung hochleveln.
Hatt alles geklappt, die Raids haben auch so funktioniert.

Da es jetzt so einfach wird, ist es nur richtig, dass man dafür dann auch richtig was an Gold bezahlt.
Die, die sich dadrüber beschweren, dass es zu teuer ist, werden wahrscheinlich doch wieder nur Spieler sein,
die sowieso schon zB Epic-Fliegen können oder andere "teure" Dinge besitzen und nun Angst um ihr
"schönes Erspartes" haben. Für alle anderen, die keine tausende von Gold besitzen, denke ich wird es eher
ein Ansporn sein, nen bisschen Gold zu farmen.
Und 1k Gold ist in Nordend mit ein bisschen Mühe durchaus zügig zu bekommen.

MfG Corsar


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Mainchar ist eine Hexenmeisterin. Da ich mit ihr ausschließlich PVE mache, werd ich mir den DS mit ihr sicher nicht kaufen. Sollte ich fürs PVE wirklich mal umskillen müssen, kommt mich das herkömmliche Umskillen beim Händler billiger. 

Für meine Kriegerin allerdings überlege ich es mir schon. Für Instanzen oder Raids wechsel ich oft mal von Off auf Def oder anders rum, was eben gerade gebraucht wird. Da käme es schon eher in Frage. 

Den Preis find ich jetzt mit meinen zwei 80er Chars nicht so wild, aber für Leute die gerade ihren ersten Char hochspielen, ist das sicher ganz schön heftig mit Epicflugskill, Kaltwetterflug usw. Denke das war in Bezug auf den Kampf gegen Goldseller wieder mal ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Februar 2009)

Also mein Krieger kommt in denn genuß der Dualspec da wir meist Chronischen Tankmangel haben und ich mir überlege wenn ich  immer hin und her skille sind das nach 10 x die 1000g!

Also lieber einmal die 1000 opfern und danach keine Sorgen mehr:-D


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (25. Februar 2009)

mogen,
da die sever down sind habe ich mal nach geschaut was hier so leuft ^^


ich finde Dual Spec  eigentlich ok 

wen ich überlege auf den sever wo ich spiele gibt es zwei sachen die immer gesucht werden Heiler - DD

und da ich ein druiden spiele kann ich mich ab das neue Dual Spec  Heiler-EuLe nennen ^^ ( skillung Heiler & eule ) würde ich auf jeden fall nutzen denke ich ^^

aba ich glaube es ist mehr für das pvp spielen gedacht oder?


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

BlackFlyDevil schrieb:


> aba ich glaube es ist mehr für das pvp spielen gedacht oder?



Denke es ist für PVE und PVP gedacht. 
Als DDler kann man sich eine PVE und eine PVP Skillung zulegen und muss nicht fürs Raiden oder die Arena umskillen. 
Als Heiler oder Tank kann man dann eine offensive Skillung zum Farmen oder auch fürs PVP machen.


----------



## Erpur (25. Februar 2009)

erfolge > statistik > Gold für talentneuverteilungen ausgegeben .... 


also ich habe seit wotlk erst 14x umgeskillt aber in bt wöchentlich 3-4x keine seltenheit ich würde auch 10k zahlen besser als die scheiss rennerei im moment


----------



## Seawater (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde Dual- Spec echt super. 
Bei uns in der Gilde ist es momentan so, das entweder immer ein Heiler fehlt oder ein Tank. Da ich einen Pala spiele und mir beide Dinge Spaß machen habe ich innerhalb der letzten 7 Tage garantiert 500g gelassen, nur fürs umskilllen. Von daher finde ich die 1000g auch in Ordnung. Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, wie schnell hat man auch als Casual Gamer 1000g zusammen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (25. Februar 2009)

Hab mal die letzte Antwort genommen.

Aber grad gelesen Dual Spec ab 40, wer kriegt auf 40 1000g zusamm?^^
Wenn er nicht grad nen Main aufm Server hat oder Gold kauft.


----------



## Love-Coast (25. Februar 2009)

Erpur würdest du auch einfach mal gar kein Gold oder weniger Gold zahlen?


----------



## Natsumee (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



naja eigentlich nicht

jeder spieler der PVP und PVE macht wird sich das kaufen.

jeder spieler der dd und heiler spielt wird sich das kaufen.

jeder spieler der dd und tank spielt wird sich das kaufen.

also ich spiele priester und hol mir das am ersten Tag so habe ich die lästige 2x pro woche umskillen nicht mehr^^


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Scrätcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scrätcher schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Wer in Heroinstanzen will sollte schon etwas Ruf gefarmt haben um sich ne gute Kopfplatzverzauberung und die Schulterverzauberungen zu holen, er braucht gutes Equip was man auch nicht bei 2-3 Std Wow spielen die Woche findet und alleine beim Ruf-farmen hat er 1000 Gold recht schnell in der Tasche.


Wie gesagt: Ich gehe hier im Thread immer von einem Casual aus, der einen Abend die Woche raidet und sonst nicht viel spielt. Items kommen logischerweise beim Raid rum und hier und da in Heros. Nur ist man als Casual in der Regel eben nicht in einer Topgilde und so wird auch mal fröhlich vor sich hingewiped. Somit halten sich Repkosten und Lootgold vielleicht die Waage. 

Für Kopf und Schulter kann man als Verzauberung auch die aus BC nehmen... es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man per Wappenrock auf ehrfürchtig ist, wenn man nicht viel spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Ruf muß man ja nicht unbedingt Dailies machen. Casuals spielen meist so wenig, weil sie ansonsten viel zu tun haben. Somit wird die Restzeit kostbar. Da entspannt man lieber hier und da in einer Ini anstatt immer wieder die gleichen Quests (Dailies) zu machen. Somit bleibt das Gold für die Dailies aus.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Früher konnten sogar Vielspieler, die nicht regelmäßig 3 mal die Woche Zeit zum Raiden haben es vergessen eine Raidinstanz von innen zu sehen. Jetzt gibt es 10erVarianten und da wird wohl kein DualSpec zwingend notwendig sein.


In den 10er Varianten sehe ich sie als nötiger als in den 25ern.
Bei 25 Chars hast Du logischerweise eh schon mehr Vielfalt drin und somit mehr Möglichkeiten.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Immerhin reden wir hier von einmalig 1000 Gold! Und episches Fliegen kostet 5000! Und hat es sogar schon in BC! Jetzt kann man sich fragen was bringt mehr Vorteile? Will ich öfter in Instanzen ist 1000 Gold ein Schnäppchen! Ich kann immerhin zwei funktionen belegen und erhöhe meine Chance schneller mitgenommen zu werden. Bin ich nur am Tagesquest machen ist es sicherlich von Vorteil schneller zu fliegen. Aber sind 5000 Gold dafür nicht etwas zuviel? Im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist DualSpecc ein Schnäppchen.


Die 2 Situationen sind sehr unterschiedlich.
Das epische Fliegen ist bei Dailies und beim Farmen von Vorteil. Beides sehr profitable Tätigkeiten. Ob der Preis von 5K gerechtfertigt ist, das ist ein anderes Thema. Das wurde, damals zur Genüge diskutiert und das muß man nicht nun wiederholen.
Die Dualspec bringt aber keinen nennenswerten Vorteil in Bereichen in denen man Profit machen kann. Im Gegensatz zum epischen Fliegen wird es aber für's Gruppenspiel im Raid demnächst von der Spielerschaft gefordert zu werden.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Spielst du eigentlich Pvp oder Pve?


Bei dem argumentativen Standpunkt, den ich hier im Thread vertrete, geht es mir nicht um mich persönlich, sondern um prinzipielle Aspekte des Spiels.
Ich selbst hab Gold genug. Dualspec werd ich ohne zögern zulegen - würd ich auch bei einem höheren Preis.
Und nein: Ich bräuchte sie nicht. Ich war, wie in einem Post vorher bereits angemerkt, noch nie am Umskillkosten-Maximum.

Im Moment spiele ich eigentlich nur PvE. Mit der Dualspec wird die Zweitskillung dann halt eine PvP-Skillung. Vielleicht hab ich ja mal wieder Lust mich einen Abend im Monat auf Schlachtfeldern zu tümmeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es mag vorteile haben wenn man im Pvp mal schnell umskillt. Aber so oft kommt ja auch kein neuer Patch. Ausserdem ist ja mit dem umskillen allein noch kein Blut automatisch ein Unheilig. Man muß sich trotzdem damit auseinandersetzen. Equip anpassen.


Es soll Leute geben, die machen das anders herum. Nicht das Equip anpassen, sondern die Skillung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dropt Ein cooles Schwert? Need! Umskillen auf Schwertspezi.
Dropt ein coolerer Dolch? Need! Dolchskillung angesagt.
Ui, fette Faustwaffe... Need!...
Dazu kommen dann verschiedene andere Gründe zum umskillen dazu. Patche, Hotfixe, Bugs... der Umstand, daß sich die Stats ändern und eine leicht veränderte Punkteverteilung sinniger wäre, Umstellungen im Raid, wodurch ein Umskillen sinnig wäre, Fortschritt im Raid und bei den Encountern, bei denen man gerade hängt, wäre eine andere Skillung zu empfehlen.... gibt genug Gründe - und die werden alle nicht wegfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oder:
> "Sry wir haben schon genug Heiler, hast du noch ne Schattenskillung?"


Oje.... und so werden die Vollblut-Heil-Priester wieder nur noch als Shadows/Supporter mitgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (25. Februar 2009)

ich werde es mir auch holen 

wie schon gesagt bin jetzt Heiler & wen meine freundin auch mal mit kommen möchte dann kan ich das dual Spec nutzen und auch noch für pve dd zu skillen 

den kann ich schaden machen und meine freundin kann heilen 

und auser dem das heilboni & schadenboni = zaubermacht sind  tut sich da nix für mich nur dan habe ich auch noch alle gestalten die nen dudu haben kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und wie paar von euch schon gesagt haben 

wer will soll es sich kaufen 

wer es nicht will soll es bleiben lassen ^^


ich zu mein teil schliesse mich den anderen an und werde es auch kaufen 



Heiler - Eule FTW   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shikki (25. Februar 2009)

ich freu mich drauf. in letzter zeit skill ich oft zwischen resto- und ele-skillung hin und her. grundsätzlich kann ich mit den kosten leben. aber ich vergesse doch immer mal wieder was. da vergibt man hier einen punkt mal falsch, weil man die neupunktevergabe ja schon "im schlaf" kann, dort vergisst man die glyphen neu zu machen, weil man es eilig hat, usw.

alles in allem sind mir die 1000g egal. die kann man dank täglichen quests (auch also sogenannter "casual" würd ich meinen) relativ schnell zusammen farmen. nicht jeder muss/wird den service in anspruch nehmen und ich kann mir - zumindest bei uns - nicht vorstellen, dass in der raidgruppe in zukunft die skillungen vorgeschrieben werden. sicher wird immer mal wieder jemand gebeten, umzuskillen. aber vorrauszusetzen, dass jeder dualspec hat, halte ich für etwas utopisch. wozu gibt es denn ne raidkasse, um demjenigen mal 50-100g zuzustecken und vor allem, was nützt umskillen, wenn derjenige nicht das entsprechende equip für eine andere skillung hat? nicht jeder sammelt zweitequip (ich könnte z.b. nie auf verstärker skillen, einfach, weil mir die passenden teile fehlen).

fazit: schöne neuerung, aber es geht auch ohne. also versteh ich leute nicht, die sich über die kosten aufregen.


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Ab wann funktioniert der DS eigentlich, muss ich dazu lvl 80 sein? 
Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, meine Priesterin mit DS zu leveln um in Instanzen heilen "lernen" zu können. 
Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass ein lvl 20 Char für 1000g umskillen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (25. Februar 2009)

1k Gold sind doch nicht die Welt. Seit WotlK ist es doch eh World of Goldcraft. Ich finde es gut, dass man fürs Dual Spec was blechen muss und 1 k Gold farmt man locker in ein paar Stunden.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (25. Februar 2009)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ab wann funktioniert der DS eigentlich, muss ich dazu lvl 80 sein?
> Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, meine Priesterin mit DS zu leveln um in Instanzen heilen "lernen" zu können.
> Aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht, dass ein lvl 20 Char für 1000g umskillen kann
> 
> ...



Soweit ich mitbekommen habe muss man 80 sein, stand glaub ich irgendwo hier bei buffed. Ich find's zwar etwas schade, hätte mich gefreut wenn man es schon früher machen könnte, mit 60 oder so. Aber naja, dann eben schnell hochleveln und Gold farmen ^^


----------



## Spaceflyer (25. Februar 2009)

also ich spiele einen druiden. mit dem bin ich meistens als heiler unterwegs. ich skill aber auch sehr häufig um, da ich z.b. mal wieder als tank gebraucht werde. 

wenn ich mir anschaue, wieviel umskillkosten ich allein von levle 70 zu 80 hatte, dann kommen da locker um die 2k gold zusammen. nicht das ich meckern will. aber das ist der preis, wenn man mit einer hybrid klasse auch dann wirklich vieles nutzen will. da zahl ich liebend gern 1k gold, damit ich dann keine weiteren kosten habe. wie schon jemand geschrieben hat ist das ein schnäpchen.

zur frage die aufkam, wer das alles braucht. kann ich nur sagen alle, z.b. zwitsche ich auch mit meinem mage öffters die skillungen, von pve auf pvp und wieder zurück, da man nicht eine skillungen 1 zu 1 für alles benutzen kann.

mfg
spaceflyer


----------



## Slavery (25. Februar 2009)

Es wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen den Dual-Specc zu nutzen.

In meinem Fall wird es sich lohnen, habe seit Einführung der Statistiken ca. 1800 Gold zum Umskillen verbraten (PvP <-> PvE).

Finds top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich gehe hier im Thread immer von einem Casual aus, der einen Abend die Woche raidet und sonst nicht viel spielt. Items kommen logischerweise beim Raid rum und hier und da in Heros. Nur ist man als Casual in der Regel eben nicht in einer Topgilde und so wird auch mal fröhlich vor sich hingewiped. Somit halten sich Repkosten und Lootgold vielleicht die Waage.
> 
> Für Kopf und Schulter kann man als Verzauberung auch die aus BC nehmen... es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man per Wappenrock auf ehrfürchtig ist, wenn man nicht viel spielt.
> 
> ...



Warum will auch jemand der mit Mühe und not ein Equip "Raidready" kriegt umskillen? Alleine für die Zeit wo er mühseelig sein zweites Equip zusammenfarmt macht er genug Gold, dass er sich auch diese 1000 Gold leisten könnte.
Ausserdem rede ich ich nicht von Nax sondern vom Raiden allgemein. Für schwere Raids braucht man das beste vom besten und ein "Casual" der nur zum Raid einloggt, wie muß ich mir das vorstellen?

"Hallo, wäre schön wenn du morgen abend gegen 19 Uhr on wärst wir wollen XXO Raiden. Die passenden Tränke, Vz, Edelsteine schicken wir dir vorab per Post sowie die neue Robe die X für dich herstellen kann. Sei bitte pünktlich. Dein Gildenanführer"

Da käm ich mir schäbig vor wenn ich alles hinterhergeblasen kriege. Gruppenspiel ist ein geben und nehmen. Ich krieg hergestellt und stelle her.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Die 2 Situationen sind sehr unterschiedlich.
> Das epische Fliegen ist bei Dailies und beim Farmen von Vorteil. Beides sehr profitable Tätigkeiten. Ob der Preis von 5K gerechtfertigt ist, das ist ein anderes Thema. Das wurde, damals zur Genüge diskutiert und das muß man nicht nun wiederholen.
> Die Dualspec bringt aber keinen nennenswerten Vorteil in Bereichen in denen man Profit machen kann. Im Gegensatz zum epischen Fliegen wird es aber für's Gruppenspiel im Raid demnächst von der Spielerschaft gefordert zu werden.



episches Fliegen brauche ich wenn ich viel umherfliege und viel Quests mache um Zeit zu sparen. Aber jemand der nur zu Raids einloggt? Ich bleib dabei, die Dual-Specc ist ein Schnäppchen für die, die ernsthaft zwei Skillungen spielen wollen! Wer sagt: nice to have! Aber viel zu teuer! Der sollte vielleicht mal überlegen ob er es dann tatsächlich braucht



Dalmus schrieb:


> Bei dem argumentativen Standpunkt, den ich hier im Thread vertrete, geht es mir nicht um mich persönlich, sondern um prinzipielle Aspekte des Spiels.
> Ich selbst hab Gold genug. Dualspec werd ich ohne zögern zulegen - würd ich auch bei einem höheren Preis.
> Und nein: Ich bräuchte sie nicht. Ich war, wie in einem Post vorher bereits angemerkt, noch nie am Umskillkosten-Maximum.



Kennst du nen Casual den du hier gerade verteidigst? Oder hast du dich da vielleicht in eine Idee verannt? 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die machen das anders herum. Nicht das Equip anpassen, sondern die Skillung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür muß man keine 1000 Gold ausgeben stimmt absolut! 50 Gold tun es auch und diese Möglichkeit wird es ja weiterhin geben.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Oje.... und so werden die Vollblut-Heil-Priester wieder nur noch als Shadows/Supporter mitgenommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frag mal nen Heilpriester ob er überhaupt nicht mitwill, oder mit seinem Zweitequip mitgehen würde.
Wenn ich in nen Raid komme ist es mir egal ob ich als Tank oder Furor drin bin, hauptsache ich komme rein und mit Duall-Specc haste nicht mehr das Problem "Oh sry mußte für Raid auf Schatten umskillen, mußt nen anderen Heilpriester suchen..."

Wenn Duall-Specc draussen ist kann ich mich mit "Tank/Furor" in die Gruppensuche stellen, das wird wohl jeden Tank oder DD freuen, je nach dem was benötigt wird. Und nicht nur entweder oder! Und er muß ja nichts dafür blechen das ich ständig umskillen kann!


----------



## Marienkaefer (25. Februar 2009)

Hab zwar 2nd Equipment, aber ich denke ich brauchs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1k find ich Ordnung, aber auch nur für die, die es oft brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1rmi (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber sich über 1000G aufzuregen ist lächerlich!! Mal von dieser 20x50 Rechnung abgesehen ist es doch so, das die Leute 16000 für ein Mount ausgeben oder wat weiß ich wieviel tausend für nen epischen Umhang.
Aussagen wie: Luxus, zu teuer, übertrieben usw. ....

Jeder kann drauf verzichten wenn er das will. Ich mit meinem Schamanen werde es sicherlich in Anspruch nehmen und ich denke nicht nur Hybride werden es gut finden. Wie oft liest man "für 2nd Skillung" o.ä.

Also mal locker durch die Hose atmen!!!!! WEniger aufregen mehr zoggen (oder arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## chyroon (25. Februar 2009)

Für sone geile Sache 1k.... ist nahezu Geschenkt, finde ich


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (25. Februar 2009)

Also....1000g sind eig. völlig oke...wenn ich mal überlege...Skillung + Glyphen + leisten..
Ich als Healschamy in raids isses schön und gut! Aber wenn ich ma fürn raid umskille weil healer zuviel ist oder sowas...dann dann müsst ich 50g fürs umskillen und 50g fürs zurückskillen für nächste raids,dann noch glyphen.. eine glyphe für ele kost ca. 20g x3 sind wir bei 60g...dann wieder zurück"glyphen" nochmal ca. 60g...da sind wir bei einmal umskillen bei 220g...,und naja ich skille dann schonmal in der woche mindestens einmal um... Nach 5 mal umskillen hab ich nen riesen verlust...lieber einmal 1k und dann immer wie ichs will. 

Und 1000g!? , dass sind eins zwei oder maximal drei stunden farmen! Und wer dafür keine zeit hat...der solls übers ah machen da verdient man auch gut^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönes farmen^^


----------



## Stigmatix (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, 1000g hören sich schon recht viel an, so auf einmal, grad wenn man schon eine Zeit lang 80 ist und nicht mehr viele Quests zum schnell Abklappern hat.

Und wer so locker sagt "ICH bin <BerufX> und ICH kann mit <FähigkeitY> am Tag logga n Gold machen" ... viele Leute haben halt eine andere Berufskombi, und müssen sich das Gold erstmal erfarmen. Zumal Tanks ja auch in WotLK immer noch ständig am Hungertuch nagen.

Andererseits haben sich die 1000g nicht erst nach 20 mal umskillen gelohnt, sondern bereits nach 10 mal - 50g fürs PvP-Skillen, und nach 10-100 Arenamatches dann nochmal 50g fürs PvE-Rückskillen. Die zusätzlichen 50g ab und zu, weil man sich verklickt hat beim Skillen mal nicht mitgerechnet ^^

Ein durchweg positiver Effekt der Dualspecc wird sein : 

Der notorishe Healer-Mangel auf vielen Servern und den meisten BGs wird sich wohl etwas entschärfen.

Und da frag ich mich dann halt auch, ob es wirklich sein muss, dass ich so viel Gold ausgebe, um 4 andere Spieler mal eben locker durch ne HC durchtanken oder -healen zu können.


----------



## bockert (25. Februar 2009)

jo 1k ist nix für den der ständig umskillt. man das mal ausrechned wären das 20 Talentverteilungen á 50g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntaaa (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die Idee an sich toll, dann kann ich mim Mage wieder schon rumfrosten. Allerdings bin cih beruflich sehr eingespannt und ich bin immer mehr frustriert, was das ganze Ingame-Zeugs kostet! Ich habe nicht die Zeit jeden Tag 2-3 Std. zu farmen um an Gold zu kommen. Daher muss ich mich gerade gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund kämpfen um nicht doch irgendwann mal einen Bot einzusetzen oder Gold zu kaufen. Finde das sehr schade, dass das erfolgreiche Spielen immer mehr vom Gold abhängt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren, ob eine lange Questreihe besser wäre, aber ich finde: Ohne Fleiss kein Preis.



Naja ich würde die Idee mit der langen Questreihe viel besser finden. Wenn die Quests noch recht gut sind hat man auch noch was erlebt. Das wäre mal eine tolle Einführung eines neuen Konzepts gewesen. Aber naja. Ist halt Blizzard. Mich häts auch nicht gewundert wenn man echtes Geld dafür zahlen müsste.


----------



## QuietscheEnte22 (25. Februar 2009)

Die dual Skillunf ist ja ne feine sache aber ich zahle keine 1000g dafür auch wenn es nur einmalig sein soll. Denn man darf nicht vergessen wenn man zwieschen den beiden skillungen hin un her wechselt das es auch was kostet und wenn man mal eine andere skillung ausprobieren möchte zb ne andere dd skillung löscht es gleich beide skillungen und mann zahlt wieder 50g dafür und da wollt ihr mir alle erzählen das 1000g nicht viel sind lieber skill ich 10x um als sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Denkt da ma darüber nach bevor ihr wieder rumflamet.


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

Ich werd's mir mit jedem meiner 3 80er und auch für den DK, den ich momentan noch levele, kaufen. Der Preis von 1000g ist mir da mal recht egal, hab eh genug von dem Zeug und ganz ehrlich... was soll ich mir sonst davon kaufen? Mammut find ich doof, den Wyrmruhdrachen hässlich, der Chopper ist auch nicht mein Fall und für Craftgedöhns und andere Spielbedürfnisse hab ich dann mehr als genug ~_~

edit @ quietscheente:
Wenn du lieber normal umskillst, dann tu das doch einfach.
Wer allerdings oft umskillt ist sowieso am Maximum von 50g Kosten und dait ist man nach 20mal umskillen schon bei den 1000g - für Vielumskiller lohnt sich die Investition definitiv.

edi2: schtümmt, die Glyphenkosten ommen ja auch dazu. Ganz vergessen :x


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2009)

QuietscheEnte22 schrieb:


> Die dual Skillunf ist ja ne feine sache aber ich zahle keine 1000g dafür auch wenn es nur einmalig sein soll. Denn man darf nicht vergessen wenn man zwieschen den beiden skillungen hin un her wechselt das es auch was kostet und wenn man mal eine andere skillung ausprobieren möchte zb ne andere dd skillung löscht es gleich beide skillungen und mann zahlt wieder 50g dafür und da wollt ihr mir alle erzählen das 1000g nicht viel sind lieber skill ich 10x um als sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg Selfowned XDXDXD Lies mal die Rechnung von SchamiFuror oben durch und nun überleg mal, was fürn Shit du postest XD 
Grundschule 1. Klasse: Beginn des Logischen Denkens. Zum Umskillen zählen mittlerweile auch Glyphen-Kosten.
Grundschule 2. Klasse: Multiplikation. 10 x 220G = ?
Genau, 2220G. 
Grundschule 3. Klasse: Vergleich. 2220G = 1000G ?
Genau, Falsch! 2220G > 1000G

Aber skill du ruhig 10x um, ohne die Dual-Skillung zu bezahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Februar 2009)

Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe, wieso wird so getan, das die Möglichkeit für ein Dual-Spec ein "Must have" ist? Das ist keine Feature, welches man kaufen MUSS. Man kann weiterhin spielen wie bisher. Es ist doch nur für Leute interessant, die regelmäßig zwischen zwei Skillungen wechseln.

Ich hab vor WotLK immer freitags 50 Gold ausgegeben um ein bissel zu moshen, um Sonntag kurz vorm Raid wieder zurück zu speccen. Jedes Wochenende also 100 Gold beim Kriegerlehrer gelassen. Für mich wäre Dual-Spec sogar 5000 Gold wert, weil ich so auch mal unter Woche für ein paar Stunden PvP machen könnte, ohne dauernd 100 Gold pro PvP-Spaß investieren zu müssen. Die 5000 hätte ich locker nach wenigen Wochen amortisiert.

Es ist eben ein kleiner Luxus, aber nicht überlebensnotwendig um weiter spielen zu können.

Es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es ihm 1000 Gold wert sind. Für Leute, die jedes Jahr nur einmal zwischen den Skillungen hin und her wechseln, ist es sicherlich völlig uninteressant.


----------



## QuietscheEnte22 (25. Februar 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Omg Selfowned XDXDXD Lies mal die Rechnung von SchamiFuror oben durch und nun überleg mal, was fürn Shit du postest XD
> Grundschule 1. Klasse: Beginn des Logischen Denkens. Zum Umskillen zählen mittlerweile auch Glyphen-Kosten.
> Grundschule 2. Klasse: Multiplikation. 10 x 220G = ?
> Genau, 2220G.
> ...





Ich ein shit erzählen hättest du dich mal richtig durgelessen in den lezten wochen über die dual skillung dann wüsstest du auch das es was kosstet wenn du die dual skillung hast den zwischen den beiden zu wechseln. WER LESEN KANN IST STARK IM VORTEIL. deine milchreschnung geht eh nicht auf und wenn du zu faul bist dir nen anderen char hochzuziehen für inschriftenkunde tut es mir leid bzw wenn du keinen hast der dir ma ne glyphe herstellt für ein paar g oder kostenlos dann bist du wirklich arm drann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. Februar 2009)

QuietscheEnte22 schrieb:


> Ich ein shit erzählen hättest du dich mal richtig durgelessen in den lezten wochen über die dual skillung dann wüsstest du auch das es was kosstet wenn du die dual skillung hast den zwischen den beiden zu wechseln. WER LESEN KANN IST STARK IM VORTEIL.



Die Kosten sind aber - Dual Spec vorausgesetzt - bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bisher. Oder anders ausgedrückt, du wirst sicherlich keine 100 Gold bezahlen müssen, wenn du über den Dual-Spec deine Skillung wechselst. Ich meine sogar, in einer Hauptstadt ist es kostenlos, nur unterwegs kostet es was (und benötigt Mitspieler afaik).


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

QuietscheEnte22 schrieb:


> Ich ein shit erzählen hättest du dich mal richtig durgelessen in den lezten wochen über die dual skillung dann wüsstest du auch das es was kosstet wenn du die dual skillung hast den zwischen den beiden zu wechseln. WER LESEN KANN IST STARK IM VORTEIL. deine milchreschnung geht eh nicht auf und wenn du zu faul bist dir nen anderen char hochzuziehen für inschriftenkunde tut es mir leid bzw wenn du keinen hast der dir ma ne glyphe herstellt für ein paar g oder kostenlos dann bist du wirklich arm drann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Kosten beim Wechsel der Dualskillung belaufen sich, wenn das überhaupt kommt, es ist ja noch nix final, auf wenige Silberstücke. Es war nämlich die Rede von Kosten ähnlich derer der Portalrunen von Magiern...

Entgegen der vermutungen vieler Spieler ist Blizard nämlich nicht blöd. Dual Specc wird sich rechnen, sonst wäre es sinnlos.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. Februar 2009)

Ich habe aktuell ca. 250-300 Gold umskillkosten pro Monat, da sind die 1000 Gold einmalig ein Klacks.

Aber wo ist die Auswahl: "Mir wäre eine schöne Questreihe aka Schlüssel von Scholomace lieber gewesen". Gerüchten zufolge war WoW ja mal nen Online ROLLEN Spiel und da wäre die Einführung von Dual Skill über Questreihe beim Lehrer doch viel passender und schöner als 1000 Gold abzudrücken und Ende :-(


----------



## Omas Zwerg (25. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel Hexer, und bin mir eh nicht sicher ob ich mir den Dual Spec überhaupt besorge, da ich eh kein PvP mache und meine feste Raidskillung habe.


----------



## Guido40 (25. Februar 2009)

Also die 1000 G sind ok denke ich ,allerdings sollte man sie aufteilen das man den dualspec ab lvl 30 zb nutzen kann,und jeder die möglichkeit hat seine klasse in allen belangen kennenzu lernen,mit lvl 30 zb 50 G,,dann wenn man Bc betritt und noch nicht wweiss was man will noch mal 300 G zb und in nordend,wenn man beides will dann nochmal 650 G zb,,denn wie oft beschreren wir uns in inis weil irgendwer mal zb von dmg auf heal geskillt hat und man wipt? dann sind es noobs sofort,,für dmg klassen wie mage,hexer oder schurken ist das nicht interessant denke ich,,viel mehr für die klassen die mehr können,,zb druis,krieger,palas,priester.die wenigsten haben perfect ihren char auf der reihe! immer das geheule wegen den drecks 1000 G! wie oft steht wer in dala und skillt um nur damit er in einem raid mitgehen kann und dann das nicht beherscht was seine klasse zu bieten hat? die gefahr ist,das man in raids oder in heros mit noobs geht die ihren char ,was zb heilung betrifft,nicht beherrschen! von daher währe es besser früher mal zu lernen und sich dann zu entscheiden! und die  1000G falls es erst lvl 80 wird!Naja wer die dann nicht hat tut mir leid!!
Questen und daylis,dann hat man das in 2 tagen maxx zusammen!! 
Schade ist nur das man das G kaufen nicht unterbinden kann,,denn wer kauft denn das G ?das sind die noobs,die nicht wissen wie man Ga farmt,,und mal ehrlich selbst bei 2-3 wipes in naxx hat man das G fürs rep locker wieder raus!!Man sollte mit betreten von Nordend ne entscheidung verlangen,,welchen skill man am besten beherscht!!oder den dual lassen,,und für die jenigen dies noch nicht gemacht haben mit lvl 30 oder 60,,bei denen sollte 15000 G kosten denn die können eh nur eine skillung spielen,und wir leiden darunter !! zumindest in den raids oder heros,,genauso sollte man heros oder TW zb nur betreten können mit lvl 80,,und die heros nur mit blauem equip !


----------



## nalcarya (25. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1496805' date='25.02.2009, 10:22']
> Aber wo ist die Auswahl: "Mir wäre eine schöne Questreihe aka Schlüssel von Scholomace lieber gewesen". Gerüchten zufolge war WoW ja mal nen Online ROLLEN Spiel und da wäre die Einführung von Dual Skill über Questreihe beim Lehrer doch viel passender und schöner als 1000 Gold abzudrücken und Ende :-(


DAS ist der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich auch anbringen würde. Questreihe fände ich definitiv pasender, aber eigentlich freu ich mcih schon sehr, dass es überhaupt endlich eingeführt wird ;D


----------



## Her Schmitz (25. Februar 2009)

Für alle die Rumjammern " 1k Gold sind zu viel, hab nicht soviel, bin notorisch pleite" sei gesagt... wird es sicher in Zukunft ... wie im RL... eine Art Haerts Fear Hilfe geben... um Farmfaule unter die Arme zu greifen.


----------



## Guido40 (25. Februar 2009)

da kommen immer wieder neue sachen,,und immer geht es ums G!! 
1000G sind nen klacks in Nordend!! wer die nicht schafft mit lvl 80 in max 2 tagen sorry,der sollte was anderes spielen!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, Tim.
> 
> Es soll Leute geben, die täglich wegen dem Beruf 10-12 Stunden ausser Haus sind, soziale Kontakte pflegen, eine Familie haben, ihren Haushalt nebenbei noch auf die Kette kriegen und trotzdem WoW spielen - und sogar raiden.
> Nur wird's bei denen dann halt knapp mit Dailies und farmen. Hat man dann noch die falschen Ingame-Berufe, dann ist man ständig knapp bei Kasse.
> ...


aber wozu brauchn die dualspec, wenn sie gerade so die zeit finden die buffs zu farmen für den raid?


----------



## Guido40 (25. Februar 2009)

lol für die 80ziger jetzt im moment sind 1000G noch zu wenig,,die sollten min 5000G zahlen,,und die twinks bzw neuen spieler halt gestaffelt!,,
immer das G geheule! wenn ich im real so Schnell Geld machen könnte wie im WOW G dann währe ich millionär!


----------



## Soupcasper (25. Februar 2009)

Klar, 1000 Gold erscheinen zuerst als recht wenig. Aber schon bei einem Twink sinds dann 2k, bei 2 Twinks (durchschnitt meiner Gilde) 3k...

Find ich recht übertrieben. Mich als Mage wird das ganze dann wohl wenig jucken, genauso meinen Schurken.


----------



## Guido40 (25. Februar 2009)

ich habe zb das skillen von berufen völlig vernachlässigt! und habe trotzdem,7000G,nur durch questen und daylis und verkaufen im ah,,selbst wenn du mal alle quests in wow gemacht hast ,,kannste immer noch die daylis machen,,und das sind alleine bei 25 quests 500G,ohne den verkauf von den drops ! also wo ist das problem? jeder 2te hat nen mount was ja coll aussieht! aber braucht man das ? die mounts die nix kosten nur nen run in eine ini die sind gut! finde ich ! nen epic equipo kaufen für 1800 G zb ,finde ich doof,,hauptsache lila und egal woher,,hauptsache man hat es !! lol


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Da bleibt doch immernoch die Frage:

Wer zuwenig Zeit hat um 1000 Gold zu farmen, wie möchte er 2 Skillungen nutzen?

Es ist ein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wer sagt es ist teuer der hat wohl auch zuwenig Zeit.

Denn in Wow ist Gold = Zeit, wer Zeit hat zum farmen oder um sich mit Berufen/AH auseinanderzusetzen für den ist es nicht teuer!

Das wollt ich einfach mal so zum drüber nachdenken in den Raum werfen......


----------



## Ikku (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde es definitiv angemessen.
Zwar werde ich Dual-Spec nicht gleich kaufen wenns rauskommt weil ich als WL dann doch eher seltener umskille.
Bisher hab ich aber immer geguckt dass ich "spare"... Man könnte für diverse Raids mal umskillen wegen diverser Gründe, aber hat's nicht getan
weil einem das Gold zu schade ist. Je nachdem wie der Patch von den Talenten her ausfällt und es 2 "sinnvolle" Skillungen gibt (vielleicht darf in Ulduar auch mal wieder ein Warlock irgendwo tanken), werde ich mir die 1000g auf jeden Fall gönnen und nichts bereuen.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn jemand nicht in der lage ist, 1000g zusammenzukratzen, dann hat er ohnehin zu wenig Spielskill um mit einem Dualspecc irgendwas vernünftiges anzufangen, das ist meine Meinung =)


btw. Gibts schon Blueposts wann das ganze Live gehen soll?


----------



## Thylis (25. Februar 2009)

hab mitm twink innerhalb von knapp 2 leveln 1,5 k gold reinbekommen + das gold was für reppen sowie 3 blaue teile ausm ah+ neue fertigkeiten draufging (ca 300 g alles zusammen). macht alleine von 77-79 sholazarbecken+sturmgipfel sowie 3 nonheros und 2 grpqs 1,8 k g . hab noch nichtmal alles an stoff und fleisch ins AH gesetzt, das ist nur gelootetes gold + verkaufte questbelohnungen + questgold, hab natürlich immer das teil was am meisten gibt genommen. hätte ich bergbau/juwi schon hoch genug mit der kleinen wärs noch wesentlich mehr...

1000 g ist echt nicht die welt.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Warum will auch jemand der mit Mühe und not ein Equip "Raidready" kriegt umskillen? Alleine für die Zeit wo er mühseelig sein zweites Equip zusammenfarmt macht er genug Gold, dass er sich auch diese 1000 Gold leisten könnte.


Sehe ich nicht unbedingt so. Das Equip gibt's in 
a) Instanzen - vorzugsweise logischerweise Heroics. Kommt zwar ein bisserl Gold bei rum, ist aber nicht wirklich nennenswert.
b) Craftables - kosten entweder viel Gold im AH, oder man muß skillen und die Mats besorgen. Das kostet mehr als in a) reinkommt.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ausserdem rede ich ich nicht von Nax sondern vom Raiden allgemein. Für schwere Raids braucht man das beste vom besten und ein "Casual" der nur zum Raid einloggt, wie muß ich mir das vorstellen?
> 
> "Hallo, wäre schön wenn du morgen abend gegen 19 Uhr on wärst wir wollen XXO Raiden. Die passenden Tränke, Vz, Edelsteine schicken wir dir vorab per Post sowie die neue Robe die X für dich herstellen kann. Sei bitte pünktlich. Dein Gildenanführer"
> 
> Da käm ich mir schäbig vor wenn ich alles hinterhergeblasen kriege. Gruppenspiel ist ein geben und nehmen. Ich krieg hergestellt und stelle her.


Etwas überspitzt, aber in etwa paßt's. Ich bin Schleifer - Edelsteine bekommen Gildies von mir für Lau. Alchie bin ich ebenfalls - da geb ich denen die nicht selbst groß zuum farmen kommen das Zeug ebenfalls. Verzauberungen hingegen bekomme ich vom lieben Gildenverzauberer und unser Glyphenmeister macht halt die Glyphen.
Das Gildenleben ist eben wie Du sagst ein Geben und Nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> episches Fliegen brauche ich wenn ich viel umherfliege und viel Quests mache um Zeit zu sparen. Aber jemand der nur zu Raids einloggt?


Da wollte ich keinen Zusamenhang herstellen. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, daß Person A viel farmt oder Dailies macht und sich die Anschaffung des epischen Flugskills für ihn absolut rentiert. Durch seine Tätigkeit verdient er meist eh satt und genug Gold. Für Person A ist auch Dualspec ein Schnäppchen.
Person B hingegen, der Casual, der ausser raiden nicht mehr zu viel kommt ingame, hat wahrscheinlich das epische fliegen gar nicht. Wozu auch? Soviel Gold wie das kostet hat er noch nie besessen. Er hat ja möglicherweise nicht einmal die 1K für die Dualspec. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Kennst du nen Casual den du hier gerade verteidigst? Oder hast du dich da vielleicht in eine Idee verannt?


Ich spiele seit mehreren Jahren und nicht gerade wenig. Da lernt man viele Leute kennen.
Und auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis spielen viele WoW. Nun bin ich ein älteres Semester und meine Bekannten sind auch keine Teenager mehr. Die meisten haben neben dem Vollzeitjob auch eigenen Haushalt usw.
Ja, ich kenne mehrere solcher Casuals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Frag mal nen Heilpriester ob er überhaupt nicht mitwill, oder mit seinem Zweitequip mitgehen würde.
> Wenn ich in nen Raid komme ist es mir egal ob ich als Tank oder Furor drin bin, hauptsache ich komme rein und mit Duall-Specc haste nicht mehr das Problem "Oh sry mußte für Raid auf Schatten umskillen, mußt nen anderen Heilpriester suchen..."


Da brauche ich gar nicht groß fragen. Meine Lieblings-Heilpriesterin hat neulich nur widerwillig auf Schatten geskillt für einen Abend (nicht wegen der Kosten, die wurden erstattet). Wär's ein Randomraid gewesen, wär sie nicht mitgegangen. Sie hat's nur dem Raid zuliebe getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nicht in der lage ist, 1000g zusammenzukratzen, dann hat er ohnehin zu wenig Spielskill um mit einem Dualspecc irgendwas vernünftiges anzufangen, das ist meine Meinung =)


Seit wann kann man ssich mit Gold Skill kaufen? Oo


----------



## Sorzzara (25. Februar 2009)

Mit der Meldung wollte ich eher darauf anspielen, wie einfach es ist, sich innerhalb von 2 - 3 Tagen 1000g zu verschaffen. Selbst als jemand der weniger Suchtzockt als ich, ist es innerhalb von 5 Tagen sicherlich ohne grösseren Aufwand machbar. Insofern verstehe ich das Geheule einiger Leute hier nicht, die 1000g für einen zu hohen Preis halten, bzw. angeben, sie hätten Schwierigkeiten diesen zu bezahlen.


----------



## citybreaker (25. Februar 2009)

Ich find die 1000 Gold vollkommen ok. Bei meinem Mage Twink werd ich eh kein Dualspec benutzen 
und für meinen Druiden geb ich die 1000 Gold gerne aus.


----------



## Barrages (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich pers. wäre mit 1k Gold absolut einverstanden. Ob ich nun einmalig 1k zahle oder quasi 10x umskillen gehe. (schließlich muß man mehr oder weniger immer 2x umskillen, schließlich möchte man nach dem Raid ja wieder in die alte Form zurück)

Und mal ohne Witz, was sind zu WoWLK denn bitte schön 1k Gold? Es ist wirklich vollkommen egal, was man macht. Egal ob Erze, Blumen oder Leder farmen... Dailys machen... sondieren...was auch immer.
Das Gold hat man aller aller spätestens in 2 Abenden zusammen.

Fazit: Finde ein Obulus absolut fair.

LG Barrages


----------



## Love-Coast (25. Februar 2009)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mit der Meldung wollte ich eher darauf anspielen, wie einfach es ist, sich innerhalb von 2 - 3 Tagen 1000g zu verschaffen. Selbst als jemand der weniger Suchtzockt als ich, ist es innerhalb von 5 Tagen sicherlich ohne grösseren Aufwand machbar. Insofern verstehe ich das Geheule einiger Leute hier nicht, die 1000g für einen zu hohen Preis halten, bzw. angeben, sie hätten Schwierigkeiten diesen zu bezahlen.



Warum müssen Spieler ,die wenig Zeit, haben dann noch ihre Tage mit farmen verbringen,damit sie endlich mal belohnt werden dual spec zu erhalten,welches eigentlich für jeden da sein sollte?Es ist schade das so viele die Ansicht haben unbedingt Gold für hinzublättern um etwas zu erhalten, was schon längst selbstverständlich sein müsste.


----------



## unforgotten (25. Februar 2009)

Für mich zwar uninteressant.. ich entscheide mich für eine skillung und gut ist... evt. im laufe des leveln die verschiedenen species austesten um die für mich zum spielverhalten passende zu testen/finden. 
Allerdings treiben solche unnötig hohen kosten die AH Preise mal wieder ein stück hoch ..irgendwo muss das gold ja her kommen


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht unbedingt so. Das Equip gibt's in
> a) Instanzen - vorzugsweise logischerweise Heroics. Kommt zwar ein bisserl Gold bei rum, ist aber nicht wirklich nennenswert.
> b) Craftables - kosten entweder viel Gold im AH, oder man muß skillen und die Mats besorgen. Das kostet mehr als in a) reinkommt.



In Heros kann man auch die Kugeln farmen, nicht gebrauchte Epics entzaubern, Tagesquests machen und viel Rüssi schlicht ins AH stellen. Natürlich ist es nicht die Einnahmequelle Nr. 1 aber wer gern und viel in Instanzen geht, muß zwangsläufig Ruf farmen und gerade die Söhne Hodirs haben keinen Wappenrock. Die Quests sind schnell erledigt und geben gut Gold. Und jemand der ständig in Heros rumäumelt sollte ja einigermaßen Equip haben oder?



Dalmus schrieb:


> Etwas überspitzt, aber in etwa paßt's. Ich bin Schleifer - Edelsteine bekommen Gildies von mir für Lau. Alchie bin ich ebenfalls - da geb ich denen die nicht selbst groß zuum farmen kommen das Zeug ebenfalls. Verzauberungen hingegen bekomme ich vom lieben Gildenverzauberer und unser Glyphenmeister macht halt die Glyphen.
> Das Gildenleben ist eben wie Du sagst ein Geben und Nehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau deshalb gibt es keine Casuals die nur zum Raid einloggen oder sie haben halt eine Gilde die es mit sich machen lassen! Alle anderen unterstützen sich gegenseitig. Und wenn jemand "nur" zum raiden einloggt dürfte es auch kein Problem darstellen von jemand bekanntem 1 k Gold zu kriegen oder zu leihen.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Da wollte ich keinen Zusamenhang herstellen. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen, daß Person A viel farmt oder Dailies macht und sich die Anschaffung des epischen Flugskills für ihn absolut rentiert. Durch seine Tätigkeit verdient er meist eh satt und genug Gold. Für Person A ist auch Dualspec ein Schnäppchen.
> Person B hingegen, der Casual, der ausser raiden nicht mehr zu viel kommt ingame, hat wahrscheinlich das epische fliegen gar nicht. Wozu auch? Soviel Gold wie das kostet hat er noch nie besessen. Er hat ja möglicherweise nicht einmal die 1K für die Dualspec.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu braucht man episches fliegen? Man fliegt schneller!
Wozu braucht man Dualspec. man kommt öfter in Instanzen!

Einer farmt, einer will in Instanzen! Beide haben das Ziel, mehr aus ihrer Zeit zu machen nur das der Instanzengänger es jetzt halt in der Gruppensuche leichter hat und sogar WENIGER Gold ausgeben muß und das ganze Komfortabler ist! Ganz ehrlich! Ich finde dualspec als Krieger um einiges wertvoller als episches Reiten. Und wers nicht braucht hat tatsächlich 1000 Gold gespart! Beim epischen fliegen ist das anders, das WILL jeder haben obwohl es so teuer ist.



Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit mehreren Jahren und nicht gerade wenig. Da lernt man viele Leute kennen.
> Und auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis spielen viele WoW. Nun bin ich ein älteres Semester und meine Bekannten sind auch keine Teenager mehr. Die meisten haben neben dem Vollzeitjob auch eigenen Haushalt usw.
> Ja, ich kenne mehrere solcher Casuals.
> 
> ...



<- über 30, eigener Haushalt, Vollzeitbürojob (sonst könnt ich nicht halb so oft hier posten!^^) und beruflich bedingt ist es immer schlecht mit festen Terminzusagen. Bessere Hälfte hasst Wow, du kannst dir vorstellen wie oft ich zum spielen komme! Meist spiel ich morgens vorm arbeiten 1-2 Std. Und da kommts auch mal vor das du Händeringend nen DD suchst. Aber ich spiele schon ziemlich lange und hab meine Meinung aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen gebildet. 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Da brauche ich gar nicht groß fragen. Meine Lieblings-Heilpriesterin hat neulich nur widerwillig auf Schatten geskillt für einen Abend (nicht wegen der Kosten, die wurden erstattet). Wär's ein Randomraid gewesen, wär sie nicht mitgegangen. Sie hat's nur dem Raid zuliebe getan.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dementsprechend könnte man doch sagen: "es kommt auch den Wenigspielern zugute wenn die Vielspieler mal kurz 1 k Gold ausgeben um in Gruppen die Wenigspieler zu ergänzen"

Vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann auch günstiger aber zur Einführung finde ich 1 k Gold absolut gerechtfertigt. Und ich werde garantiert nicht rumweinen wenn es irgendwann billiger wird! Man sollte halt erstmal schauen was passiert!

Viele beschweren sich, das auf ihrem Server ständig nach Dps gefragt wird, man nur noch "episch" mitgenommen wird. Glaub mir das würde noch schlimmer werden wenn Dualspec. kostenlos angeboten wird. Wer es hat der nutzt es auch, genauso wie ein Lv 47 kürzlich fragte: "hallo kann ich mit Hero oder bin ich noch zu Low?"

Je mehr los ist auf einem Server desto härter werden die Kriterien. Und je weniger Anforderungen gestellt werden, desto mehr stellen die Gruppen. Früher sagte man: Ok er hat nen Schlüssel für die Hero nehmen wir ihn einfach mal mit. Heute geht das nicht mehr und viele wollen halt auf Nr. sicher gehen!

Und ganz ehrlich? Der Endboss von Burg erinnert doch schwer an Mecha, dieser große Dicke Mob der auch immer nen wuchtigen Schlag drauf hatte.
Ob ich jetzt in den zerschmetternden Hallen aus den Schattenlöchern rauslaufe oder im Nexus sogar noch den Ansatz der Felsspitzen sehe, da find ich es im Nexus leichter. Der Boss in der violetten Festung mit den Kugeln..... ich glaube er hat nen Verwandten im Schattenlabyrinth, wobei man dort sogar noch in die Mitte geportet wurde!

Jemand der schon viel gesehen hat, dem fällt es auch leichter, wär ich jetzt aber völlig neu bei Wow würd ich sagen: Laß gut sein, ich will erstmal eine Skillung beherrschen bevor ich ne neue Ausprobiere. Ansonsten ist es halt wirklich nur ein "Schön das ich es habe aber ich brauchs nicht!"


----------



## Nahan (25. Februar 2009)

Da Dual-Spec für mich Luxus ist, sind 1000g meiner Meinung nach angemessen, wenn nicht eher zu wenig. Da kostet 'ne Haris-Pilton-Tasche ja mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Für's Deviat-Supreme-Rezept zahlt man bei uns auch um die 800-1000g - und das hat so überhaupt keinen Sinn *zwinker*. Und um mal einen "vernünftigen" Vergleich zu machen: episches Fliegen braucht man auch nicht (hab's trotzdem mit vier Chars), kostet 5000g und ich find's absolut angemessen. Außerdem kann man das auch erst mit Stufe 80 benutzen. Und dass man ein bisschen dafür arbeiten (farmen) muss, ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt. Macht man gleichzeitig mit dem Ehre-Farmen und hat somit gleichzeitig zwei Ziele vor Augen - ist doch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plopp123 (25. Februar 2009)

nagato schrieb:


> ich finde 1000g ist ein witz bei dem was man farmen kann hat man das wieder in 30min raus!



den farmspot musst du mir zeigen....


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> In Heros kann man auch die Kugeln farmen, nicht gebrauchte Epics entzaubern, Tagesquests machen und viel Rüssi schlicht ins AH stellen. Natürlich ist es nicht die Einnahmequelle Nr. 1 aber wer gern und viel in Instanzen geht, muß zwangsläufig Ruf farmen und gerade die Söhne Hodirs haben keinen Wappenrock. Die Quests sind schnell erledigt und geben gut Gold. Und jemand der ständig in Heros rumäumelt sollte ja einigermaßen Equip haben oder?


Der Erwartungwert einer Kugel liegt bei 1/5. Epics werden meist gebraucht, ansonsten muß man um den Splitter ebenfalls würfeln etc. Also keine "sicheren Einnahmequellen". 
Und Casuals gammeln ja nicht ständig in Heros rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb gibt es keine Casuals die nur zum Raid einloggen oder sie haben halt eine Gilde die es mit sich machen lassen! Alle anderen unterstützen sich gegenseitig. Und wenn jemand "nur" zum raiden einloggt dürfte es auch kein Problem darstellen von jemand bekanntem 1 k Gold zu kriegen oder zu leihen.


Du schriebst ja selbst, daß Du Dir da schäbig vorkommen würdest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diejenigen versuchen dann ja schon nach Möglichkeit sich zu revanchieren, eben über ihre eigenen beruflichen Möglichkeiten.
Diese Berufe möchten aber auch erstmal (unter umständen sehr kostenintensiv) geskillt werden.
Und wenn man eh schon ungern Sachen annimmt und das Gefühl hat mehr zu bekommen als man selbst geben kann, dann "leiht" man sich auch nicht mal eben 1K für die Dualspec - auch wenn man sie eigentlich gerne hätte.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man episches fliegen? Man fliegt schneller!
> Wozu braucht man Dualspec. man kommt öfter in Instanzen!
> 
> Einer farmt, einer will in Instanzen! Beide haben das Ziel, mehr aus ihrer Zeit zu machen nur das der Instanzengänger es jetzt halt in der Gruppensuche leichter hat und sogar WENIGER Gold ausgeben muß und das ganze Komfortabler ist! Ganz ehrlich! Ich finde dualspec als Krieger um einiges wertvoller als episches Reiten. Und wers nicht braucht hat tatsächlich 1000 Gold gespart! Beim epischen fliegen ist das anders, das WILL jeder haben obwohl es so teuer ist.


Nu hack nicht drauf rum. _Du_ hast das epische Flieegen in die Diskussion gebracht. *g*
Ich sage nur, daß die Grundvoraussetzungen verschieden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> <- über 30, eigener Haushalt, Vollzeitbürojob (sonst könnt ich nicht halb so oft hier posten!^^) und beruflich bedingt ist es immer schlecht mit festen Terminzusagen. Bessere Hälfte hasst Wow, du kannst dir vorstellen wie oft ich zum spielen komme! Meist spiel ich morgens vorm arbeiten 1-2 Std. Und da kommts auch mal vor das du Händeringend nen DD suchst. Aber ich spiele schon ziemlich lange und hab meine Meinung aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen gebildet.


Da geht's Dir wie mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, fast. Meine bessere Hälfte ist Heilpriesterin.
Und heute bin ich wieder einmal drauf reingefallen. Extra früher aufgestanden, wow gestartet - Wartungsarbeiten.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Jemand der schon viel gesehen hat, dem fällt es auch leichter, wär ich jetzt aber völlig neu bei Wow würd ich sagen: Laß gut sein, ich will erstmal eine Skillung beherrschen bevor ich ne neue Ausprobiere. Ansonsten ist es halt wirklich nur ein "Schön das ich es habe aber ich brauchs nicht!"


Dein Wort in Raidleiters und Entwicklers Ohr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich befürchte eben nur, daß viele Raidleiter nach kurzer Zeit Dualspec einfach als gegeben ansehen und rummeckern, wenn es dann heißt: "Sorry, dafür muß ich zum Lehrer, hab keine Dualspec" - "Moa, die gibt's nun schon seit nem Monat. Die Tusend Gold wirste ja wohl haben"...Bli bla blubb.

Zudem hat's Lootelf schon geschrieben. Die Entwickler könnten auf die tolle Idee kommen bestimmte, zukünftige Raid-Instanzen "flexibler" zu gestalten, was dann wiederum mehr Skillungs-Dynamik voraussetzt.
Und in dem Fall würde Dualspec von Nice2have zu Musthave (if you want to stay in raid) mutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelar (25. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold ist viel Gold meiner Ansicht nach egal ob lvl 80 oder nicht, manche werden es hab manche aber auch nicht es gibt 80er die genug kosten davon tragen sprich rep , Elixier usw. die sich das nicht leisten können und mal ehrlich wer hat bitte jedentag lust auf daylies , Das ist Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zudem hat's Lootelf schon geschrieben. Die Entwickler könnten auf die tolle Idee kommen bestimmte, zukünftige Raid-Instanzen "flexibler" zu gestalten, was dann wiederum mehr Skillungs-Dynamik voraussetzt.
> Und in dem Fall würde Dualspec von Nice2have zu Musthave (if you want to stay in raid) mutieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, wenn du raiden willst und in einer casual gilde bist und es wirklich ein must have werden sollte, wo bitte ist das problem einfach über die raid kasse die leute mit diesem extra auszustatten ?
das war für mages bei manchen bossen jetzt auch schon so (feuermage)

oder du loggst halt 1mal nicht fürs raiden ein, sondern lässt das ausfallen und kümmerst dich um diese lepischen 1000g
und nur um vorzubeugen..ich bin berufstätig, habe eine frau, haustiere und ja auch noch ein leben.
meien gilde heisst nicht umsonst "club of casuals" aber es ist einfach nicht das geringste problem 1000g aufzutreiben, auch als CASUAL!

entweder ihr zahlt das dann einfach aus der RAID KASSE für eure gildis oder man macht halt 1-2 mal (einmalig) kein raid sondern geht mit dem "raid" halt mal farmen (oder schlicht questen).

auch das argument das ´man die kugeln ja nich immer bekommt, wenn du mit deiner gilde in die hero gehst und jeder einfach passt damit die GILDE dann das gold für solche sachen hat, soll das nich möglich sein ?


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Erwartungwert einer Kugel liegt bei 1/5. Epics werden meist gebraucht, ansonsten muß man um den Splitter ebenfalls würfeln etc. Also keine "sicheren Einnahmequellen".
> Und Casuals gammeln ja nicht ständig in Heros rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du nicht geschrieben, vielleicht haben sie ja das Zweitequip schon in Heros erfarmt? Du mußt dich jetzt mal entscheiden!^^



Dalmus schrieb:


> Du schriebst ja selbst, daß Du Dir da schäbig vorkommen würdest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja Berufe kosten Gold wenn man sie weiterskillt, oder man verkauft die Mats gewinnbringend es ist wie alles in Wow eine Prioritätenfrage: Was will ich erreichen? Was bringt mich schneller weiter? Und ich würde sofort 1000 Gold rausbuttern für Dualspec weil es für mich ein schnäppchen ist! Und dabei sei gesagt: Episches Fliegen? hm später vielleicht... Verzauberer? Skill 426! Man muß ja nichts in Wow kaufen ausser man will es! Und dann ist es einfach nur die Frage: kauf ich mir jetzt das eine oder das andere? 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Nu hack nicht drauf rum. _Du_ hast das epische Flieegen in die Diskussion gebracht. *g*
> Ich sage nur, daß die Grundvoraussetzungen verschieden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



keine Sorge brauch ich nicht!^^ Ich kann auch episches Fliegen streichen und Berufe oder Equip setzen!^^ Manche zahlen 2500 Gold für Equip und sagen 1000 Gold für die Dualspec. ist zu teuer!^^



Dalmus schrieb:


> Da geht's Dir wie mir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich war heute morgen auch frustriert! So so.. deine bessere Hälfte spielt Wow? Sind wir eigentlich im selben Realmpool Dalmus? Nicht das ich jetzt lust hätte dich aus Neid zu killen aber es wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen! oO



Dalmus schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Raidleiters und Entwicklers Ohr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird vielleicht bevorzugt wer eine hat, aber auch bei nem Raid ist wer dabei der sagt: Sry, meine Zweitskillung ist für den Pvp!

Davon abgesehen werden das wohl nur die ganz harten Hardcoregilden verlangen in denen wohl kein Casual spielt. Darunter tun sich eben mehr Möglichkeiten auf weil man sich für zwei Posten anbieten kann.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ok, wenn du raiden willst und in einer casual gilde bist und es wirklich ein must have werden sollte, wo bitte ist das problem einfach über die raid kasse die leute mit diesem extra auszustatten ?
> das war für mages bei manchen bossen jetzt auch schon so (feuermage)


Einfach über die Raidkasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mag für Raids gelten, die 3x in der Woche raiden gehen und den Content derzeit auf Farmstatus haben.
Andere Raids (wo man als "Casual" leichter unterkommt) gehen vielleicht nur 1x die Woche raiden und haben ein schmaleres Budget. Bei gleichem Recht für alle müßte der Raid dann für alle herhalten und das geben viele Raidkassen gar nicht erst her.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hast du nicht geschrieben, vielleicht haben sie ja das Zweitequip schon in Heros erfarmt? Du mußt dich jetzt mal entscheiden!^^


Nö, Du hast das Zweitequip ins Spiel gebracht. Ich selbst bin darauf eigentlich gar nicht eingegangen.
Bei mir ist der Casual noch dabei sein Erstequip zu erfarmen/verbessern.
Ich war nur darauf eingegangen, daß Du argumentiert hast, daß über das Erfarmen von Equip auch Unmengen Gold reinkämen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh ja Berufe kosten Gold wenn man sie weiterskillt, oder man verkauft die Mats gewinnbringend es ist wie alles in Wow eine Prioritätenfrage: Was will ich erreichen? Was bringt mich schneller weiter? Und ich würde sofort 1000 Gold rausbuttern für Dualspec weil es für mich ein schnäppchen ist! Und dabei sei gesagt: Episches Fliegen? hm später vielleicht... Verzauberer? Skill 426! Man muß ja nichts in Wow kaufen ausser man will es! Und dann ist es einfach nur die Frage: kauf ich mir jetzt das eine oder das andere?


Tja, das gilt für Dich persönlich. Ich selbst leide auch nicht an Goldmangel. Ich hab meinen Farmchar und mit dem Main wahrhaft goldige Berufe. Alle 5 Chars > 70 haben ihr episches fliegen und im Moment liebäugel ich mit dem Chopper.
Nur hilft das meinem Mustercasual nix. *g*
Der hat dann Verzauberkunst (und entzaubert alles was reinkommt für Material zum skillen - somit fällt das Gold für grüne und blaue Questbelohnungen und Drops weg) und Schneiderei (wo die Mats auch nicht unbedingt billig sind).



Scrätcher schrieb:


> keine Sorge brauch ich nicht!^^ Ich kann auch episches Fliegen streichen und Berufe oder Equip setzen!^^ Manche zahlen 2500 Gold für Equip und sagen 1000 Gold für die Dualspec. ist zu teuer!^^


Joa... und genau so einer bin ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Glaube die 2,5K kommen ganz gut hin (für das, was ich im AH an Equip mit 80 mit meiner Magierin gekauft habe).
Trotzdem halte ich den Preis des Dualspecs für zu teuer.
Nicht für mich persönlich - sondern prinzipiell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja ich war heute morgen auch frustriert! So so.. deine bessere Hälfte spielt Wow? Sind wir eigentlich im selben Realmpool Dalmus? Nicht das ich jetzt lust hätte dich aus Neid zu killen aber es wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen! oO


Seit kurzem: Realmpool Todesbringer. Aber auf dem Schlachtfeld siehst Du mich erst wieder mit 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen werden das wohl nur die ganz harten Hardcoregilden verlangen in denen wohl kein Casual spielt. Darunter tun sich eben mehr Möglichkeiten auf weil man sich für zwei Posten anbieten kann.


Leider Gottes wird ja häufig bei diesen Hardcoregilden abgeschaut. *seufz*


----------



## Amokee (25. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag:

Nach Art der öffentlich zugänglichen Zigaretten-Automaten bekommen WOW-Spieler mit langer Spielzeit, entsprechendem Epic-Wert, mindestens vier epischen Flugmounts und Content Clear eine Art Chip-Karte. Mit dieser Karte können in den Hauptstädten an Automaten weitere Vorteile "gezogen" werden.

Der Rest muss farmen - sich Gold leihen - Gold kaufen (buh !) - oder auf weitere Annehmlichkeiten verzichten.

Ironische Grüße
Edit: Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert


----------



## Kankru (25. Februar 2009)

> Nach Art der öffentlich zugänglichen Zigarretten-Automaten bekommen WOW-Spieler mit langer Spielzeit, entsprechendem Epic-Wert, mindestens vier epischen Flugmounts und Content Clear eine Art Chip-Karte. Mit dieser Karte können in den Hauptstädten an Autmaten weitere Vorteile "gezogen" werden.


/sign, wär ich dafür!
Und es heißt Automaten und Zigaretten (nur mal so nebenbei)^^

@Topic:

Sollen sie doch den Preis auf 5k anheben, mir egal, wer sichs net leisten kann der soll sich erstmal mit einem Specc voll equippen, danach hat man genug Kohle!


----------



## Hexold (25. Februar 2009)

also ich finde die dualspecckosten fü nicht-hybride stark übertrieben. wenn ich als hunter mal ab und zu in die arena will, soll ich 1k gold zahlen?!
es war von einer kleinen gebühr die die rede und nun habe ich massig ehre gefarmt...  
ich hoffe das sie das runtersetzten, denn mir ist dualspecc 200 g wert.
nach dem aktuellen stand würde ich mir es nicht holen. da kaufe ich mir lieber teure vz und sockel für den raid.

für hybridklassen kann ich das gut verstehen und würde mir das sofort holen, obwohl es ziemlich teuer ist. ich verstehe aber nur nicht ganz warum von jedem spieler erwartet wird, dass er - woher auch immer - 1k gold ausgibt.

ich bin bergbauer/ingenieur, zum bergbau farmen fehlt mir die zeit(außerdem lohnt es sich nicht, saronit=13 g, titan=8g und titanstahl=40g) und als ingi verdienste auch nix denn die zielfernrohre macht sich jeder selber, munition wird kaum gekauft und das motorrad kann eh jeder...

ich mache täglich beide kochdailys und beide kalu'ak dailys aber woher ich so 1k gold bekommen soll ist mir ein rätsel... 
es dreht sich alles nur noch ums geld und um das spiel richtig spielen zu  können muss man ne menge farmen...
langsam häufen sich die gründe für mich wow aufzuhören

mfg


----------



## Gnorel (25. Februar 2009)

dafür das man nicht bei jedem raid oder sonstigem umskillen muss und bei mir z.b. jedesmal schon 100g für hin und her skillen ist find ich die 1000g einmalig echt wunderbar und vollkommen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Einfach über die Raidkasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*kram* *such*



Dalmus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich gehe hier im Thread immer von einem Casual aus, der einen Abend die Woche raidet und sonst nicht viel spielt. *Items kommen logischerweise beim Raid rum und hier und da in Heros. *Nur ist man als Casual in der Regel eben nicht in einer Topgilde und so wird auch mal fröhlich vor sich hingewiped. Somit halten sich Repkosten und Lootgold vielleicht die Waage.



Du solltest dich langsam mal entscheiden was jetzt dein imaginärer Casual öfter macht und was nicht! *gg*



Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, Du hast das Zweitequip ins Spiel gebracht. Ich selbst bin darauf eigentlich gar nicht eingegangen.
> Bei mir ist der Casual noch dabei sein Erstequip zu erfarmen/verbessern.
> Ich war nur darauf eingegangen, daß Du argumentiert hast, daß über das Erfarmen von Equip auch Unmengen Gold reinkämen.
> 
> ...



Ok wer streng nur Instanzen macht dem geht es genauso schlecht wie wenn jemand streng nur Arena macht. Aber da sind wir wieder bei der Geschichte: Ich kann nicht die Kirsche von der Schwarwäldertorte picken, den Rest wegschmeißen und mich beschweren, dass es zuwenig war! Dann unterscheidet diesen Casual nix von den Dauerzockern die nach 24 Std 80 waren, nur noch Raiden gehen und sich dann beschweren warum noch sowenig Endcontent da ist!



Dalmus schrieb:


> Tja, das gilt für Dich persönlich. Ich selbst leide auch nicht an Goldmangel. Ich hab meinen Farmchar und mit dem Main wahrhaft goldige Berufe. Alle 5 Chars > 70 haben ihr episches fliegen und im Moment liebäugel ich mit dem Chopper.
> Nur hilft das meinem Mustercasual nix. *g*
> Der hat dann Verzauberkunst (und entzaubert alles was reinkommt für Material zum skillen - somit fällt das Gold für grüne und blaue Questbelohnungen und Drops weg) und Schneiderei (wo die Mats auch nicht unbedingt billig sind).



Dein kleiner Mustercasual ist ein alter Egoist der selbst unter Casuals keine Freunde hat! oO Warum du ihn ständig hier verteidigst kann ich mir nicht erklären! Du solltest dir neue imaginäre Freunde suchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ICH bin ständig chronisch pleite und würde es trotzdem zahlen! Du hast zuviel Gold und siehst anscheinend trotzdem nicht mehr, wie einfach es in WotLK verdient wird!^^




Dalmus schrieb:


> Seit kurzem: Realmpool Todesbringer. Aber auf dem Schlachtfeld siehst Du mich erst wieder mit 3.1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja wärste Sturmangriff würd ich sagen "daten" wir uns mal, aber Todesbringer.... war da nicht auch ne N811Schurkin die hier ab und zu als Mod durchs Forum schleicht? So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, ich töte in meinem Realmpool die falschen Allis...

*auf die Knie fall*
*Hände zum Himmel streck*
*und "platoonisch"brüll*

"WHY?!"



Dalmus schrieb:


> Leider Gottes wird ja häufig bei diesen Hardcoregilden abgeschaut. *seufz*



Mit solchen Gilden hat ich nie was zu tun noch werde ich es und Max Mustermann der Allerweltscasual aus Wow wird es wohl auch nie haben. Und alles was darunter liegt kann man immer nur eins sagen: "Wer mit den großen Spielen will, muß auch wie die großen Zeit investieren!"


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du solltest dich langsam mal entscheiden was jetzt dein imaginärer Casual öfter macht und was nicht! *gg*


Ich kann Deinen Einwand nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Das eine Zitat hat mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun, ausser das beide von mir sind und beide Posts in diesem Thread gepostet wurden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im einen Zitat ging es darum, daß in der Raidkasse des Raids, mit dem der Casual unterwegs ist, wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Gold vorhanden ist, daß der Raid mal eben _allen_ Spielern 1K für Dualspec schenken kann.
Im anderen Zitat hast Du den Teil markiert, bei dem es um die Herkunft des Equips des Casuals geht.

Den Zusammenhang mußt Du einem verwirrten alten Mann nun nochmal genauer erläutern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dein kleiner Mustercasual ist ein alter Egoist der selbst unter Casuals keine Freunde hat! oO Warum du ihn ständig hier verteidigst kann ich mir nicht erklären! Du solltest dir neue imaginäre Freunde suchen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm, zum einen hat mein Mustercasual ein reales Vorbild (und Ähnlichkeiten zu weiteren realen WoW-spielenden Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sind wie bereits erwähnt ebenfalls vorhanden) und ist somit gar nicht so imaginär wie Du es gerne in Deiner Argumentation hättest, und zum anderen: Doch, ich sehe durchaus wie einfach in WotLK Gold "verdient" _werden kann_. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht soviel davon. Nur sehe ich ebenfalls, daß es für andere eben nicht so einfach ist wie für mich an soviel Gold zu kommen.
Desweiteren ist mein kleiner Mustercasual denke ich mitnichten ein alter Egoist, denn dem realen Vorbild bräuchte ich die 1K für die Dualspec gar nicht erst anzubieten - Er würde sie schlichtweg nicht annehmen. Oo
Ich glaube... chronische Egoisten die WoW spielen gehören kaum zu denjenigen, die dauerhaft am Hungertuch nagen.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja wärste Sturmangriff würd ich sagen "daten" wir uns mal, aber Todesbringer.... war da nicht auch ne N811Schurkin die hier ab und zu als Mod durchs Forum schleicht? So langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, ich töte in meinem Realmpool die falschen Allis...


Öcht? Hm, ich merk mir meist nicht wer weche Chars auf welchem Realm hat. *schäm*


----------



## Phash (25. Februar 2009)

haha hybridklasse haha



sind ja alle klassen ausser schurke und magier, der rest hat min 2 rollen

dd / support / tank / heal - und ja, hunter und hexer sind für mich support und dd - weil sie auf single dps oder raid support skillen können - beim magier oder schurken geht das auch teils, aber die Auswirkungen sind nich so dramatisch

der Rest hat min. 2, manchmal sogar 3 und vereinzelt sogar 4 Skillmöglichkeiten, die im raid und solo brauchbar sind - von PvP ganz zu schweigen

Als Druide werd ich wohl Baum (main) + Katze (2nd) skillen

mit meinem Krieger PvE Furor und PvP Waffen


----------



## Freaking (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich selber spiele einen DK und habe Dmg sowie Tankequip...ich habe schon mehr als 1k Gold fürs umskillen rausgehaun, da finde ich das mit dem Dual Spec ganz O.K. aber 1000 Gold finde ich da auch wieder zu hoch, 500Gold wären angebrachter, z.B. wenn man sich grade ein Mammut, Chopper oder Epicflugmount (also das Reiten) gekauft hat.
Und wer hat schon die Nerven dazu sich nach von mir aus 20k gefarmten Goldes sich nochmal 1k Gold zu farmen? Ich sicher nicht...
Grüßle


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

also ich bin komplett bei scrätcher, nochmal zu unser gilde "CLUB OF CASUALS" in denen wir z.b. eine Priester haben mit 2 kleinen Kindern und Job der max 1-2 mal die wochen 2-4 Stunden abends zeit hat.

Und selbst der hat kein problem 1k zu besorgen (oder sich die benötigten sachen von der gilde besorgen zu lassen).
also nix mit pro raids und so !!! pro woche 5 raid stunden !

dein casual ist der, der 1mal die woche einloggt aber trotzdem alles haben will (wir lassen z.b. den berufs skill in der gilde weg und verkaufen die mats nur) aus genau deinen aufgeführten zeitlichen gründen.

aber was willst du denn dann ? wenn man halt nur 1mal die woche einen abend spielt geht nicht alles !
das will doch aber in der realität auch keiner von den casuals (zumin keiner den ich kenne, und ich kenne ne menge). da sucht man sich das aus was man als prio hat und gut. wenn es raiden ist wird auch 1k für dualspec ausgegeben. und wenn einem der raid nicht interessiert muss man auch keine 1k für dualspec ausgeben.

wie gesagt ich bin 1:1 bei scrätcher

*edit*


Freaking schrieb:


> 500Gold wären angebrachter, z.B. wenn man sich grade ein Mammut, Chopper oder Epicflugmount (also das Reiten) gekauft hat.




rofl, chopper kaufen is ok, aber wenn man 1k fürn raid zahlen soll ist es dann nicht


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> also ich bin komplett bei scrätcher, nochmal zu unser gilde "CLUB OF CASUALS" in denen wir z.b. eine Priester haben mit 2 kleinen Kindern und Job der max 1-2 mal die wochen 2-4 Stunden abends zeit hat.
> 
> Und selbst der hat kein problem 1k zu besorgen (oder sich die benötigten sachen von der gilde besorgen zu lassen).
> also nix mit pro raids und so !!! pro woche 5 raid stunden !


Und? Das gilt für Deinen Priester.
Ich bräuchte mich auch nur 1x am Abend für 1 Stunde einzuloggen, um mal eben 1K zu machen.
Und? Das gilt für mich.
Aber es gilt eben nicht _für jeden_.
Ich raide pro Woche nur !!! 4 Stunden !
Wenn ihr 30k Gold in der Raidkasse habt, um mal eben allen Mitgliedern die Dualspec uz spendieren - gz. Coole Sache für Euch.
In unserer Raidkasse klimpert nur ein bisserl Kleingeld.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> dein casual ist der, der 1mal die woche einloggt aber trotzdem alles haben will (wir lassen z.b. den berufs skill in der gilde weg und verkaufen die mats nur) aus genau deinen aufgeführten zeitlichen gründen.


Ui, ich bin überascht. Du scheinst meinen Casual besser zu kennen als ich selbst. Oo
Das mußt Du wohl, denn sonst wäre es einfach nur eine Unterstellung.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> aber was willst du denn dann ? wenn man halt nur 1mal die woche einen abend spielt geht nicht alles !


Niemand hat behauptet, daß alles gehen muß.


----------



## Bagrym (25. Februar 2009)

wie es aussieht werden die das mindestlevel senken, daher glaube ich das der preis auch noch sinken wird..
aber selbst wenn nciht, in zeiten wo dayliquests zwischen 13 und 16 g bringen sollte das eigentlich kein problem sein sich das zu verdienen...


----------



## Anburak-G (25. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich überlege, wie oft unsere Dudu's/Palas die Woche umskillen, sind 1000g nicht wirklich viel...

Einmal hin und zurück-skillen sind ja schon 100g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (25. Februar 2009)

Finde ich persönlich zu viel.. das sage ich als dauergamer
da ich mein Leben eh dem tanken verschrieben habe..werde ich mir diesen "Luxus" wie b1ubb so schön sagte, nicht gönnen


----------



## FonKeY (25. Februar 2009)

100g gold ist übertrieben ich habe nie mehr als 200g im beutel....


----------



## Geige (25. Februar 2009)

das ist berechtigt ich will garnicht wissen
was ich gezahlt habe als ich mit meinem priester immer
zwischen shadow und holy geswitcht bin aber das waren weit mehr als 1000g das kann
ich euch zwitscherm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (25. Februar 2009)

oh man.....
1k gold sind 20 mal umskillen was ist da bitteschön zu teuer?
wer nur selten umskillt braucht die dualskillung ja nicht und kann sich das gold sparen.....
und an alle die jammern sie hätten kein gold, hört auf ständig ins ah zu rennen und überteuertes zeug zu kaufen nur weil ihr zu faul seid mal farmen zu gehen.
schon seid bc liegt das gold auf azeroth's straßen, wenn ihr natürlich zu faul seid euch zu bücken um es aufzuheben braucht ihr aber auch nicht rum jammern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

@ohri 

was willst du denn dann nu eigentlich sagen ? dann lieber gar kein dualspec und wieder umskillen, was auf dauer sicher günstiger ist ?
egal wie du es nu wieder auslegen magst, es ändert nichts daran, das leute die vorher interesse am umspeccen hatten nu deutlich günstiger dran sind.
und wer sagt denn das man es sich sofort kaufen muss ? oder meinst du die 1k sind auch auf dauer unmöglich machbar ?

ich hab ehrlich ka was du da verteidigst bzw. worauf du eigentlich hinauswillst ? 
nochmal, es ist eine verbesserung, da es einfach günstiger ist 1k zu zahlen statt jedesmal umskillen

und natürlich rede ICH von den leuten die ICH kenne, genau wie du von casuals sprichst , die in meinen augen ihre zeit falsch nutzen und das kannst du kaum blizz als fehler anprangern.

sag mir doch bitte nochmal konkret warum "dein" casual das gold nicht erreichen kann. wenn er doch sogar auch gern mal raiden würde. ich habs nämlich immer noch nicht begriffen


----------



## Maugaran (25. Februar 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> ps: Epic mount kostet 5k ist auch nur Luxus, trozdem habens min.8-10 80er^^



epicmount fliegen ist seit wotlk kein Luxus mehr. Hab einen Druiden hochgezockt und es war beim normalen spielen machbar. Als ich lvl 80 wurde hatte ich 4600 Gold. 400 geliehen und schwups hatte ich am gleichen Tag mein 80 epic Flugmount/form.


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2009)

Ähm ja...

Imo SEEEEEHRRR billig für sowas richtig nützliches.


----------



## Top1983 (25. Februar 2009)

ich wird sogar 10 k für bezahlen


----------



## Felìcìtaz (25. Februar 2009)

Letezia schrieb:


> 1000 Gold erscheinen erstmal sehr viel, jedenfalls für die Leute die eher wenig spielen.
> 
> Gerade für jemanden der neu mit WoW anfängt besteht ein hoher Bedarf an Gold für die Reitskills uns später den Kaltwetterflug,
> von einem epischen Flugmount mal ganz abgesehen.
> ...




genau darum gehts ja, wenn einer anfängt  zu spielen und zb nen pala wählt,sollte er ja erstmal mit einem klar kommen, was nützt der einem wenn er schön zwischen heal und vergelter rumswitcht und beides nicht kann???

ich finds ok, denn die für die das sinnig ist, die haben das geld bzw bekommen das schnell zusammen...

und wers nicht braucht, der muss ja nicht,warum sollte mein jäger switchen können? egal ob ich schaden mach,oder schaden mach!?


und zum gold sammeln mal was... das liegt wirklich auf der strasse... hab mit meinem jäger leider die blödesten und teuersten berufe gelernt, das einzige was ich kann ist questen und äonenzeugs farmen... trotzdem komm ich,wenn ich zeit und lust habe am tag auf min 800 g^^
paar ausgelassenen quests, paar dailys, das zeug was dropt verkaufen und dazu noch 10 Äonen feuer gefarmt und ins ah gebracht... geht fix!


----------



## Mullebulle (25. Februar 2009)

Am besten Blizzard macht bei der Char Erstellung einen kleines Feld, unten rechts, wo man dann bequem seinen haken reinsetzen kann und schwups ist der Char 80 hat alles was man nur haben kann und schon sind alle zufrieden.

und achja sollte Blizzard was Neues rausbringen einfach Char löschen und Neuen erstellen und schon ist man wieder der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 1000g war schon zu BC-Zeiten ein Witz und daran hat sich nix geändert


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Typisch Blizz, erstmal zu viel Gold ins spiel bringen udn dan mit alle mittel wieder rausschaffen wollen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich kann Deinen Einwand nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Das eine Zitat hat mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun, ausser das beide von mir sind und beide Posts in diesem Thread gepostet wurden.
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich mal sagte: Wozu 2te Skillung wenn man noch nichtmal das Equip dazu hat.

Und du sagtest:"...Sie ihre Items aus Raids & Heros haben aber keine Zeit zum farmen"

So sehe ich zumindestens den Zusammenhang!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, zum einen hat mein Mustercasual ein reales Vorbild (und Ähnlichkeiten zu weiteren realen WoW-spielenden Personen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis sind wie bereits erwähnt ebenfalls vorhanden) und ist somit gar nicht so imaginär wie Du es gerne in Deiner Argumentation hättest, und zum anderen: Doch, ich sehe durchaus wie einfach in WotLK Gold "verdient" _werden kann_. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht soviel davon. Nur sehe ich ebenfalls, daß es für andere eben nicht so einfach ist wie für mich an soviel Gold zu kommen.
> Desweiteren ist mein kleiner Mustercasual denke ich mitnichten ein alter Egoist, denn dem realen Vorbild bräuchte ich die 1K für die Dualspec gar nicht erst anzubieten - Er würde sie schlichtweg nicht annehmen. Oo
> Ich glaube... chronische Egoisten die WoW spielen gehören kaum zu denjenigen, die dauerhaft am Hungertuch nagen.



Werden diese Casuals tatsächlich irgendwann gezwungen sein umzuskillen? Wenn ja, weshalb? Die sind wohl nicht in einer ProGilde. Davon abgesehen, während sie überhaupt die Zeit besitzen sich um die zweite Skillung zu kümmern? Was dort wichtig ist? Routine reinkriegen? Equip sammeln? 

Komischerweise freuen sich alle wenn sie beim Lehrer neue Talente kaufen können aber eine Switchskillung ist dann zu teuer! 

Es wäre ok wenn man das schon früher machen kann. Z.B. ab Lv 40, vonmiraus auch mit gestaffelten Kosten! Aber ist es zuviel verlangt das jemand auch ein bißchen Zeit ins Spiel investieren muß? Wenn Gold = Zeit ist und er diese nicht hat, dann hat er auch keine Twinks! Eine andere Skillung ist mal ganz schnell ne völlig andere Spielweise! Man überlege mal Tank/DD oder Heiler/DD oder richtig schlimm: Pala & Dudu

Wenn also jemand sagt: Diese Switchskillung ist mir nicht wichtig genug als das ich dafür 1000 Gold ausgeben würde, warum sollte man dann die kosten senken?

1000 Gold ist nicht viel wenn man oft genug spielt um sich auch nur ein wenig mit der Materie Wow zu befassen. Ansonsten müßte man auch die "Gladi-Sets for free" einführen und die nächsten Raids noch einfacher machen das auch wirklich JEDER daran teilnehmen kann! Selbst wenn er nur einmal die Woche für 3 Std einloggt!



Dalmus schrieb:


> Öcht? Hm, ich merk mir meist nicht wer weche Chars auf welchem Realm hat. *schäm*



Keine Sorge ich merk mich auch nicht alles und jeden. Hab nur eben mal ne Schurkin im Alterac getroffen und dachte es wäre sie, wir haben uns gegenseitig richtig gefetzt! Nix da mit "moschen" das hat Heiltränke gekostet und Schmuckcds und irgendwie sind wir nie aneinander vorbei gekommen!^^ 

Aber sie wars nicht, scheint auch in deinem Realmpool rumzuhüpfen wenn ich mich nicht täusche!^^


----------



## Lionking (25. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, das alle die jammern erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen haben, oder einfach nur nen sinnlosen Kommentar abgeben wollen.

Jeder der sagt, 1000g sind zu viel, der hat einfach null Plan und sind wahrscheinlich kleine verwöhnte Kinder die alles in den Popo gesteckt haben wollen.

Wer die Dual-Spec will, kann es ohne großen Aufwand in kurzer Zeit erreichen. Die die keine Notwendigkeit sehen, brauchen es sich auch nicht zu holen und rumzuheulen.

Von mir aus könnte der Preis auch bei 10000g liegen. Dann ist es nicht für jedem erreichbar und ich hätte auch wieder was zu tun. Vor allem da mich das Gold hier noch nie Interessiert hat. (Dümpel immer so bei 500-1000g rum) Aber wenn ich was brauchte, weil ich was wollte, hab ich mir halt die Arbeit gemacht und bin Farmen gegangen oder  hab Dailys (mag ich eigendlich überhaupt nicht) gemacht. 
Doch wer was will, soll gefälligst auch was dafür tun und nicht auf Mama und Papa hoffen. Damit sind auch die Leute gemeint, die selber ne Famile haben.

mfg


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Februar 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> Früher ist man aber auch ohne ausgekommen und ich finde es übertrieben für ein bisschen bequemlichkeit 1000g zu zahlen.



Ebend - ein wenig überzogen finde ich dafür 1000 Gold auch


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> @ohri
> 
> was willst du denn dann nu eigentlich sagen ? dann lieber gar kein dualspec und wieder umskillen, was auf dauer sicher günstiger ist ?


Ich bin zwar nicht Ohri, doch dünkt mir, daß eigentlich ich gemeint bin.
Falls nicht: Kurzer Kommentar und ich editier meinen Post zu <Hier Unfug stand, weil Mißverständnis> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nirgends behauptet, daß ich gegen Dualspec bin.
Einschränkung: Zumindest nicht in diesem Thread. *g*
Dualspec kommt, daran läßt sich eh nichts rütteln. Ich hätte auch sicherlich irgendwas schreiben können ala "Ich finde Dualspec doof, weil...". War aber hier nicht das Thema.
Ich hätte auch schreiben können "Ich hab satt und genug Gold, ich werd's mir direkt holen". Entspräche der Wahrheit, verfehlt das Thema aber auch.
Das Thema ist: Haltet ihr 1K für angemessen oder nicht. Ich halte 1K nunmal nicht für angemessen und ich dachte eigentlich, daß sich dieser Standpunkt aus meinen Statements herauslesen läßt.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> egal wie du es nu wieder auslegen magst, es ändert nichts daran, das leute die vorher interesse am umspeccen hatten nu deutlich günstiger dran sind.


Für den größten Teil der Spieler stimmt das durchaus, wenn man es auf längere Sicht betrachtet.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> und wer sagt denn das man es sich sofort kaufen muss ? oder meinst du die 1k sind auch auf dauer unmöglich machbar ?


Hab ich nie behauptet.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich hab ehrlich ka was du da verteidigst bzw. worauf du eigentlich hinauswillst ?
> nochmal, es ist eine verbesserung, da es einfach günstiger ist 1k zu zahlen statt jedesmal umskillen


Nochmal, es geht nicht darum, ob es eine Verbesserung ist oder nicht.
Es geht nicht darum, was wir von der Dualspec halten.
Es geht darum, ob wir den Preis für angemessen halten.

Auf längere Sicht wäre es für viele Spieler auch bei 5K eine Verbesserung. Je nachdem wie lange man noch spielen mag und wie oft man in der Zeit noch umskillen würde.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> und natürlich rede ICH von den leuten die ICH kenne, genau wie du von casuals sprichst , die in meinen augen ihre zeit falsch nutzen und das kannst du kaum blizz als fehler anprangern.


Soso, n Deeinen Augen nutzen sie ihre Zeit _falsch_.
Das Tolle an WoW ist imho, daß es so vielfältig ist und man viele Möglichkeiten hat das Spielen für sich selbst so zu gestalten, wie man es mag.
Es kann nicht _falsch_ sein, seine Zeit in WoW so zu nutzen, daß man ein Maximum an Spass und Entspannung durch das Spielerlebnis erfährt. Zumindest nicht in meinen Augen.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> sag mir doch bitte nochmal konkret warum "dein" casual das gold nicht erreichen kann. wenn er doch sogar auch gern mal raiden würde. ich habs nämlich immer noch nicht begriffen


Mein Casual würde nicht nur gerne mal raiden, er tut es und das sogar regelmäßig.
Aber das habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben.
Ich glaube fast..... verdammt, Du meintest wirklich Ohri, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itto (25. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand ob das Mindestlevel noch runtergesetzt wird, und kann das auch belegen kann?

Ich Level nämlich meinen Druiden momentan auf Feral hoch, würde ihn aber auch gerne mal wieder als Bäumchen spielen, ohne 100g fürs Umskillen und wieder zurück zu bezahlen.

BTT: 1000G sind für mich als Druide ein Witz, habe schon weit mehr für umskillen gezahlt^^


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Soso, n Deeinen Augen nutzen sie ihre Zeit _falsch_.
> Das Tolle an WoW ist imho, daß es so vielfältig ist und man viele Möglichkeiten hat das Spielen für sich selbst so zu gestalten, wie man es mag.
> Es kann nicht _falsch_ sein, seine Zeit in WoW so zu nutzen, daß man ein Maximum an Spass und Entspannung durch das Spielerlebnis erfährt. Zumindest nicht in meinen Augen.



verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nein ich meinte schon dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich glaub jetzt hab ich mich echt blöd ausgedrückt. ich wollte damit sagen´, wenn jemand dualspecc unbedingt will dann kann er auch seine spielweise so anpassen das er die 1k packt. natürlich kann jeder machen worauf er bock hat, da es ja kein "richtig" gibt, sry.
gerade das sieht man in unser gilde doch sehr deutlich .-)

da ich langsam glaube wir verstehen uns nur immer mehr falsch (in jegliche richtung), sag ich nochmal abschliessend :
ich finde es nicht günstig, aber es macht für mich immer noch sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Weil ich mal sagte: Wozu 2te Skillung wenn man noch nichtmal das Equip dazu hat.
> 
> Und du sagtest:"...Sie ihre Items aus Raids & Heros haben aber keine Zeit zum farmen"
> 
> ...


Nunja, das war dann wohl eein Mißverständnis.
Auf den Kommentar mit der 2. Skillng ohne 2. Equip bin ich gar nicht eingegangen. *g*

Meine Schuld. Ich dachte mir einfach: Ich kann ja nicht auf jeden Punkt eingehen... die Posts sind so schon riesig genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Gedanken hab ich ja eh den Heiler, der dann als Zweitskillung Damage im Raid machen soll. Zaubermacht ist ja heutzutage Zaubermacht, egal ob Heilung oder Schaden. Und Hit und Crit? Who cares? Hauptsache die Raiddps steigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Zweitequip kann trotzdem durchaus auch in Raids oder Heroics abfallen. Warum nicht fürs second gear nehmen, bevor's entzaubert wird?
Das wird dann aber nicht gezielt gefarmt, sondern fällt einfach nebenbei an.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Werden diese Casuals tatsächlich irgendwann gezwungen sein umzuskillen? Wenn ja, weshalb? Die sind wohl nicht in einer ProGilde. Davon abgesehen, während sie überhaupt die Zeit besitzen sich um die zweite Skillung zu kümmern? Was dort wichtig ist? Routine reinkriegen? Equip sammeln?


Nein, das stimmt, sie sind sicherlich nicht in einer Progilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ja: Gerade deswegen werden sie möglicherweise öfter umskillen müssen. In kleineren Gilden ist man ja froh den Raid überhaupt voll zu kriegen. 2 Heiler zuviel? Zack, zack, umskillen... perfekt die 2. Skillung spielen können? Diese routiniert spielen? Darum geht es in dem Fall dann ja gar nicht. Hauptsache der Raiddps steigt und mit der Heilung paßt's trotzdem.
Und seine wir mal ehrlich: So furchtbar schwierig ist ne Schattenskillung nun auch nicht zu spielen. Die Bosse und Movement bleiben meist ebenfalls gleich in Bezug zur Heilerrolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn also jemand sagt: Diese Switchskillung ist mir nicht wichtig genug als das ich dafür 1000 Gold ausgeben würde, warum sollte man dann die kosten senken?


Warum nicht?
Die Frage ist ein Totschlagargument. Statt der 1K kann man jeden beliebigen Betrag einsetzen. Nimm einfach 10K. Da würden sich dann schon ein paar mehr Leute beschweren. Die Frage bliebe aber die gleiche.
"Wenn also jemand sagt: Diese Switchskillung ist mir nicht wichtig genug als das ich dafür 10.000 Gold ausgeben würde, warum sollte man dann die kosten senken?"



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ich merk mich auch nicht alles und jeden. Hab nur eben mal ne Schurkin im Alterac getroffen und dachte es wäre sie, wir haben uns gegenseitig richtig gefetzt! Nix da mit "moschen" das hat Heiltränke gekostet und Schmuckcds und irgendwie sind wir nie aneinander vorbei gekommen!^^
> 
> Aber sie wars nicht, scheint auch in deinem Realmpool rumzuhüpfen wenn ich mich nicht täusche!^^


Hm... ich sollte da einfach mehr drauf achten.
Dazu kam dann ja auch der relativ spontane Realmwechsel. Im Laufe der Zeit hatte ich mir ja zumindest den ein oder anderen gemerkt, der auf Gul'dan spielt. *g*


----------



## Dodo321 (25. Februar 2009)

Letezia schrieb:


> 1000 Gold erscheinen erstmal sehr viel, jedenfalls für die Leute die eher wenig spielen.
> 
> Gerade für jemanden der neu mit WoW anfängt besteht ein hoher Bedarf an Gold für die Reitskills uns später den Kaltwetterflug,
> von einem epischen Flugmount mal ganz abgesehen.
> ...



Dazu muss man sagen, dass wenig Spieler das eh nicht so nutzen werden, da ihnen oft das Gear und Erfahrung fehlt. Wer viel spielt profitiert echt davon. Ich freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## Nexilein (25. Februar 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> Kurze Rechnung:
> 
> Twink: 2000 + 5000 + 300 (Mounts)
> Main:  5000 + 200
> ...



12,5 k Gold sehen wirklich nach viel aus, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, daß es sich viele Leute leisten können. Es muß ja auch nicht alles sofort & gleich sein.
Und auf 1000g mehr o. weniger kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (25. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
> Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
> Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?
> 
> ...



Was gibs da zu Meckern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist völlig ok so, 1000g sind ein klags


----------



## Dalmus (25. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So sehr unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen auch gar nicht, glaube ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sicherlich hat jeder die Möglichkeit seine Zeit im Spiel auch so zu nutzen, daß er mit mehr oder minder viel Aufwand (da kommen einfach viele Faktoren zum tragen) die 1K zusammen bekommt.
Nur glaube ich, daß es viele Spieler gibt, die sich auf das neue Feature gefreut haben und nun ein wenig enttäuscht sind, weil sie es nicht nutzen werden können (ohne diesen Aufwand dafür zu betreiben).
Un zum anderen glaube ich, daß es unter Umständen dazu kommt, daß ihr Spielerlebnis dadurch getrübt wird, daß sie dann keine Dualspec nicht haben.
Denn wenn's im Raid heißt "Ok, wir haben nun einen Heiler zuviel, X, schmeiss mal die Schattenform an"... wer gibt dann schon gerne zu "Sorry, geht nicht, hab keine Dualspec".



Metadron72 schrieb:


> da ich langsam glaube wir verstehen uns nur immer mehr falsch (in jegliche richtung), sag ich nochmal abschliessend :
> ich finde es nicht günstig, aber es macht für mich immer noch sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt: Ich werde sie mir eh direkt holen, auch wenn ich sie als Magier nicht wirklich brauche.
Nur stimme ich da mit Dir völlig überein, daß sie eben nicht unbedingt "günstig" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hothgar22 (25. Februar 2009)

Alle die über 1000g heulen brauchens nit. Für leute die Viel umskillen ist es ein Klacks 1k gold sind schnell erreicht bei 50g pro umskillen +Glyphen und bei Dual Spec musst du auch nicht immer in die Stadte rennen. Ich spiele sehr gernen Tank und sehr gerne dd pala. Man muss nur beide Skillungen spielen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. hab in beiden skillungen content clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (25. Februar 2009)

Absolut fairer preis...

es ist nicht umsonst und es ist auch nicht zu billig
und wenn man halt kein gold hat macht man halt dailys... gibt noch zusätzlich ruf (und es kommen neue daylis mit 3.1 dazu) 

25dailys &#8226; durchschnittlich 14g=350
allein die dailys in eiskrone= 13 &#8226; 14g=182g am tag...dazu kommen noch meiner sichtweise nach loot und berufsmaterialien etc, die man verkaufen kann
=>5tage jeden tag dailys machen um für IMMER umzuskillen wann man möchte?

passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


endlich mal keine 40g zahlen nur weil man lust auf ein bischen pvp hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (25. Februar 2009)

Marius schrieb:


> Früher ist man aber auch ohne ausgekommen und ich finde es übertrieben für ein bisschen bequemlichkeit 1000g zu zahlen.



Hat nichts mit bequemlichkeit zu tun,wie gesagt es gibt leute die schon bestimmt das dreifache fürs umskillen geblecht haben, und jetzt 1000g zahlen,und hast ruhe.Also ich finds in ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Februar 2009)

rschatten schrieb:


> oh mann .. ich würd auch 5000 gold zaghlen damit ich nur meine 4 pve skillungen schnell zugreiffen kann ..


kannst nur 2 stück ;O net 4^^


----------



## Annovella (25. Februar 2009)

nagato schrieb:


> ich finde 1000g ist ein witz bei dem was man farmen kann hat man das wieder in 30min raus!
> 
> da dual spec was einmaliges ist sollte es 10000g kosten! das große mount kostet schließlich auch ne menge und ist einmalig...




Labberbacke.


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Februar 2009)

nagato schrieb:


> ich finde 1000g ist ein witz bei dem was man farmen kann hat man das wieder in 30min raus!
> 
> da dual spec was einmaliges ist sollte es 10000g kosten! das große mount kostet schließlich auch ne menge und ist einmalig...




Aehm... du willst nur das es so teuer ist weil du entweder kein interesse am Dual hast oda du kein WoW Mehr spielst... jaja ruinier den andern das game.. LOL 1000g pro Stunde.. das schaffich wenn ich in 1ner stunde die gesammten sachen verkaufe die ich in 3 wochen farme..^^


----------



## MadRedCap (25. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht, wo einige Leute überhaupt ein Problem haben. 
Genauso wie ich den Thread nicht kapiere.


Es zwingt niemanden, Dualspecc zu kaufen. Es geht auch ohne genau so wie früher weiter. Wenn die 1000 Gold zuviel sind: Einfach nicht kaufen!
Ist einfach ein Luxus, wie das epische Fliegen. 
Da beschweren sich die Leute auch, dass es zu viel Gold kostet, aber die Stimmen haben sich gelegt.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (25. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> [...]l aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität? [...]



Ich hab gehört, für Gold kann man jetzt auch solche Reittieren kaufen, mit denen man um zusätzliche 60/100/280% Reit- bzw. Fluggeschwindigkeit erreichen soll.
Eigentlich 'ne coole Idee, aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?


----------



## 123Kill (25. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ich finde das nicht übertrieben.
> 
> Jede Hybridklasse wird das OK finden. 20x Umskillen kosten auch 1000G, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und 20x sind bei denen schnell erreicht.




Joa also hab keine Hybrid Klasse(Main:Hunter) Aber spiele aktiv PvP und Raide Sprich jedes mal umskillen pets wechseln neue glyphen holen nervt ziehmlich da zahl ich lieber 1k g und hab all die sorgen los


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (25. Februar 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Aehm... du willst nur das es so teuer ist weil du entweder kein interesse am Dual hast oda du kein WoW Mehr spielst... jaja ruinier den andern das game.. LOL 1000g pro Stunde.. das schaffich wenn ich in 1ner stunde die gesammten sachen verkaufe die ich in 3 wochen farme..^^



Blödsinn. Er will doch lediglich, dass DualSpecc ein wenig exklusiver wird. Dann könnte man auch endlich was Sinnvolles mit seinem Gold anfangen!
Irgendwelche überteuerten Mounts zu kaufen ist nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe ein ganz anderes Problem auf die Leute zukommen. Wenn man schon flexibel wedren "kann" - werden es bestimmt viele Gilden oder eben viele von den "besseren" Gilden erwarten, das man diesen Dualspecc besitzt und zwar so ausgelegt, dass er der Gilde nutzt.

An meinem Besipiel als Shadow, wäre das also eine Holy Skillung um eben vll hier mal einzusprigen oder sonstiges. Nur ob ich das dann auch will ist die andere Sache. Ich spiele in einer nicht grad erfolglosen Gilde, die aber auch nicht Hardcore Raiden geht (da ich 3 Schichteh arbeite, ist das auch gut so) und deshalb nie verlangt werden wird.

Würde ich mich aber weiter bewerben wollen, wäre das erste wonach denn gefragt wird mit welchen Speccs man zustossen will und dass man ohne keine Chance hat!

Gut ich hab 8k auf der Hohen Kante, aber ich hab noch nen DK im nacken, der evtl episches fliegen bekommen soll und Berufe lernen möchte. Evtl soll er auch nen Dualspecc zum Tanken kaufen? Und denn auch entsprechend jedes Gear verzaubert und gesockelt haben soll man auch? Ruck zuck bleiben von 8k noch satte 2 oder 1k oder gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und dafür bin ich zu knauserig, da ich lange spare für "so viel Gold"!


----------



## MadRedCap (25. Februar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein ganz anderes Problem auf die Leute zukommen. Wenn man schon flexibel wedren "kann" - werden es bestimmt viele Gilden oder eben viele von den "besseren" Gilden erwarten, das man diesen Dualspecc besitzt und zwar so ausgelegt, dass er der Gilde nutzt.



Genau das sehe ich auch auf uns zukommen, allerdings nicht nur Gildenintern, sondern auch bei Randoms wie es ja momentan mit dem DPS-Wahn ist (wie ich auch weiter hinten im Thread erwähnt habe)
Bin ich ja richtig häppie, nicht alleine mit der Vermutung dazustehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (25. Februar 2009)

Absolut ok. Es ist eh extrem einfach geworden Gold zu verdienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Preis vollkommen ok.

Ich werde es eh nur für meinen Pala kaufen, für meinen Hunter macht es zu wenig Sinn


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden fall auch Krieger, mit tank skillung ist PvP machen zwar net unmöglich aber mit ner dd skillung ist´s viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langlog (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Preis ok! Klar ist das nicht ganz billig aber die Rechnung geht in meinem Fall auf. Ich bin eigentlich Feral (Tank) Druide allerdings kam und kommt es immer wieder mal vor das ich als Heiler eingesetzt werde momentan nicht so oft aber zu BC Zeiten hab ich manchmal 2 mal am Tag Um geskillt wenn ich das zusammenrechne kommt da eine nette summe bei raus 1000G für einen Dual Spec zahle ich gerne am ende spare ich dabei!!

Gruß LL

PS Gold haben die meisten doch eh mehr als genug wenn ich sehe wie viele sich den Titel "Von der Zerschmetterten Sonne" Gekauft haben (kostet auch 1000g) denke ich sollten 1000G kein Problem sein.


----------



## youngceaser (25. Februar 2009)

also geht mal alle rein postet wieviel ihr mit eurem Hauptchar schon ausgegeben habt fürs Umskillen (Erfolge-Statistiken-Charakter glaub ich) und dann überlegt euch ob der preis nicht angemessen ist. Bei meinem Main habe ich zwar erst 3 mal Umgeskillt aber finde es  trotzdem ok so läuft nicht jeder depp damit rum und pflicht ist es noch lange nicht.  

Auch für reine dd klassen bringt das meiner Meinung einen enormen vorteil würde nur gern wissen wie es mit dem infight switchen aussieht würde enorme vorteile in der spielmechanik bringen hier kleines beispiel fürn Jäger 
BM Wildes herz + alle möglichen anderen cd 
dann SV falle stellen und 3 explos hintereinander draufhauen 
bei mir macht nen explo mit allen CD und komplett ausgetickt locker 9k dmg das dann noch + 50% wären 13,5k dmg 
zusätzlich wenn sich dann das pet wechselt könnte man 2mal hintereinander von dem 10% ap buff provitieren 

naja mal schauen wie sich die kosten für das umskillen auserhalb der städte auswirken


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> da ich langsam glaube wir verstehen uns nur immer mehr falsch (in jegliche richtung), sag ich nochmal abschliessend :
> ich finde es nicht günstig, aber es macht für mich immer noch sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gute Sache ich geb jetzt auch noch abschließend ein Kommentar ab und laß es dann mal!^^



Dalmus schrieb:


> So sehr unterscheiden sich unsere Meinungen auch gar nicht, glaube ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mit Metadron übereinstimmst, der mit mir übereinstimmt. Stimmen wir dann auch überein? oO

Meine abschließenden Worten:

1 K ist geschenkt für den ders braucht! Wer das Gold noch nicht dafür hat oder andere Sachen als wichtiger erachtet, sollte darüber nachdenken ob er es dann wirklich so dringend braucht! 

Der Rest, der tatsächlich ständig umgeskillt hat fällt vor Freude auf die Knie! ENDLICH muß man nicht ständig Glyphen verbraten, hastig noch den Skillbaum reinhacken während die Gruppe einem einen Port nach dem anderen schickt! Oder als Tank auf dem Schlachtfeld "Moorhuhn" spielen! Oder warten bis man wieder umskillt um zu schauen wie sich jetzt das neue Rüstungsteil auf die 2te Skillung auswirkt oder oder oder oder


----------



## Bummrar (25. Februar 2009)

für die hybridklassen sicherlich sinnvoll und auch preislich gesehen okay.. für mich als mage seh ich da wenig sinn drin


----------



## Ahti (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mich auch erstmal richtig verschluckt und auch ein bisschen geärgert, aber immerhin is das das ticket zu viel mehr geld (wenn man die eingesparte Zeit als Tank bei Daylies und die Kosten vom Umskillen berechnet, kommt man innerhalb von einem monat auf 1000 Gold..)

Von daher... ich hab umgeskillt und innerhalb von einer stunde 500 g durchs questen gemacht..
jez mach ich noch ein bisschen weiter und vielleicht is man da heute abend noch Meister der Lehren von Northrend..

Nuja.. Nich meckern, machen

Übrigens.. Inis sind auch ne gute Idee.. zumindest wenn man nich wipet..

Mfg Redo


----------



## Harley (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin erlich gesagt froh darüber das es nur 1k Gold sind, so wie ich Blizzard kenne hätten die auch gerne 10k draus gemacht.
Also puhh, das geht ja  noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (25. Februar 2009)

Harley schrieb:


> Also ich bin erlich gesagt froh darüber das es nur 1k Gold sind, so wie ich Blizzard kenne hätten die auch gerne 10k draus gemacht.
> Also puhh, das geht ja  noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10k...wer würd sichs dann leisten können?


----------



## Annovella (25. Februar 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> 10k...wer würd sichs dann leisten können?



Leute die naiv sind und sonst nichts zutun haben.


----------



## Cerdic (25. Februar 2009)

ich glaube auch nicht das es 1k g wird weil ich hierhttp://wow.gamona.de/2009/02/25/duale-tale...rakterstufe-40/ eben gesehn hab und wenn es ab 40 ist... sind 1k gold doch schon ziemlich viel zu classic zeit war es schon ein wunder wenn man die 100g fürs 60% reiten ahtte also...(den rest denkt ihr euch dazu , wenn WoW nicht eure Fantasie zersört hat^^)


----------



## ThEDiciple (25. Februar 2009)

1000g xD selbst wenns mehr kosten würde wär das immer noch vollkommen ok. Ich mein zu BC zeiten war goldfarmen schon ein witz, seid lich king bekommste selbst für grauen mist 6-10g da kommt beim reinen questen schon so einiges zusammen, außerdem onmass tq die man machen kann insofern wer da noch goldprobleme hat ist selber schuld.

aber was anderes , ich versteh echt alle net was se daran so toll finden. klar man muss net ewig immer umskillen wenn man mal was anderes spielen will oder muss ka. aber wenn ich mir eine klasse erstell weiß ich voher was ich spielen will da brauch ich kein dual spec für . na ja mir solls egal sein, werd das ganze für pvp nutzen sonst aber auch net , werde net anfangen mit dem DK pve off equipt bzw mit dem schami heiler zeugs zu sammeln.


----------



## Pimpler (25. Februar 2009)

Ich find den Preis inordnung... ja es is wieder eine sache der bequemlichkeit war das epic fliegen auch... und wers sich nicht leisten kann sollte mal aufpssen für was er sein gold raushaut... es gibt soviele möglichkeiten an gold zukommen... daylis... farmen... portale machen *hust*


----------



## Cerdic (25. Februar 2009)

wohl stimmt denn wer der streit  in den raids um die loot noch ne nummr größer wenn dual spec kommt aber für die healer ist es positiv wenn sind nun auch alle queste könn weil als heal zu questei ist echt nervig
*falls das unverständlich ist bitte einfach nur ärgern*


----------



## GreenIsaac (25. Februar 2009)

Naja 1000G...
Man denkt halt immer noch das 1000 Gold viel wären, aber das ist es schon seit dem Sonnenbrunnenplateu nicht mehr.
Sicher, allein dafür den Dualspec nutzen zu können zu viel. Blizzard will halt das die Spieler weiter farmen und farmen und noch länger am Spiel kleben bleiben... Was will man machen ._.


----------



## Ollimua (25. Februar 2009)

1000 Gold sind doch voll okay. Ich hätte es etwa 5k Kosten lassen.


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> 1000 Gold sind doch voll okay. Ich hätte es etwa 5k Kosten lassen.



Und wieso?

Weil eben mal jeder 5k auf der Kante hat? und wohl nur einen Char spielt?


----------



## Abigayle (25. Februar 2009)

Ich werds niemals brauchen, da ich zwei Chars habe, die ich dauerhaft spiele und ihre Skillung nie geändert habe und es auch nicht vor habe, also von daher ises mir "Pupe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich kann mit einem Retri auch eine PvP-, eine Arena- und eine PvE-Skillung machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 1k Gold find ich schon bisschen frech....damit meine ich nicht den Betrag an sich, sondern allein die Forderung einer Gebühr...


----------



## Ollimua (25. Februar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> 
> Weil eben mal jeder 5k auf der Kante hat? und wohl nur einen Char spielt?



Genau deshalb


----------



## Seryma (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, 1000 Gold erscheint mir recht viel... aber man kommt relativ schnell ran!

Ich freue mich als Schamane schon darauf, da ich zum farmen eine Verstärker Skillung und für Instanzen eine Elementar Skillung benutze! Bin gespannt...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## cazimir (25. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Finds lächerlich, alles dreht sich nurnoch um Gold. Da merkt man sofort, dass Blizzard mit den Goldhändlern unter einer Decke stecken, die bekommen sicher einige Prozente vom Gewinn ab. Wenn es nicht so wäre, würde es umsonst sein.


Dann würde Blizz Dualspecc weg lassen, das umskillen teurer machen und Umskillen ohne den Lehrer möglich machen.

... Manche Leute denken nur von 12 bis Mittag ....



Ich hab bestimmt schon 1k verschwendet, weil ich mich verklickt hab. Aber das Problem wird jetzt zum Glück auch umgangen.


----------



## Greeki (25. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Genau... nur die Leute, die dann ewig lange mit 2 Specs rumlaufen, die haben unter Umständen vorher auch nicht umgeskillt?
> Und andere werden auch weiterhin alle Nase lang umskillen, trotz der Dualspec?
> Neue Skillung -> Patch, ein Talent gebufft -> umskillen -> Hotfix, aderes Talent generft -> umskillen -> nächster Hotfix -> umskillen -> coole neue Waffe -> andere Waffenspezi fällig -> umskillen ........



Wie einer schon erwähnte: So oft kommen Patches auch nicht raus. Definitiv muss man doch immer wieder mal umspeccen, aber diese 1k Gold rechnen sich sowas von verdammt schnell, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass man jetzt einen "Raidopferspecc" haben kann und einen Farmspecc.


----------



## Greeki (25. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Leute die naiv sind und sonst nichts zutun haben.




Hallo ANGler

ich zitiere mal deine Sig:
Just a Gladiator
S1 2on2 RR 2,4k 91%
S2 2on2 RR 2,4k 87%
S3 3on3 RMP 2,4k 79%
S4 2on2 RM 2,2k 66%

Anscheinend hast du nichts anderes zu tun als dieses Spiel zu spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo36 (25. Februar 2009)

also ich habe auch ein pala tank, aba mann muss 2 skillungen haben da geht kein weg dran vor bei  

aba 1000 g is schon hammer aber was solls 

die meisten wollen das du als heiler gehst  also los rennen umskillen auf die  kosten bleibst du hängen wie immer^^

na mal sehen wie das dann wird mit dualskill 

aba was ich  mir von blizz wünsche mal die fehler raus nehmen die seit monaten da sind so wie in denn alten inis rein willst bitte warten sie 1 std drauf danke


----------



## Baldoran (25. Februar 2009)

1000g hm...
angenehm billig muss ich sagen !
ich würde auch 2000 gold zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (25. Februar 2009)

Also für mich macht es keinen Sinn da ich als reine schadensklasse (jäger) nur ab und zu mal zwischen pve und pvp skillung wechsel.und da komm ich lange nicht auf 1k gold. für klassen wie dudus oder palas könnte es allerdings recht nützlich sein^^


----------



## Slaystation (25. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Priester?
> Was ist das ?
> Wie sehen die aus?
> Was können die?
> ...



wie macht ihr dann naxx25? nur ma so als scherzfrage am rande ^^ außerdem is auch im naxx10er eigentlich ein priest pflicht, erstens für grpheal, zweitens gds und wenn skilled gdw... naja egal, steht hier ned zur debatte.

zum thema: ist viel auf einem haufen, ja, aber ich hab nen druiden und nen pala... und bin froh wenn ich dann nicht mehr alle naslang umskillen muß. und die glyphen werden auch iwannmal teuer ^^  (schonmal ein sorry an alle arbeitslosen inschriftler dann, inclusive mir selbst ^^)


----------



## Harley (25. Februar 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ich werds niemals brauchen, da ich zwei Chars habe, die ich dauerhaft spiele und ihre Skillung nie geändert habe und es auch nicht vor habe, also von daher ises mir "Pupe"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für charrs sind das den mit welchen skillungen? würde mich mal interresieren, danke :-)


----------



## Love-Coast (26. Februar 2009)

Die Statistik spricht für sich:
Wenn man ihr glauben schenken darf,ist mehr als die Hälfte der Meinung, dass 1000g nicht angebracht zu sein scheinen. Diese Splitten sich dann wieder in "Ich brauch´s und werde es mir deswegen holen" oder " Man is dat teuer". Ungefähr ein Viertel haben an dem Preis nichts zu meckern. Die Forumposter, welche schrieben das es ruhig mehr kosten könnte, wurden mit 7,92 % so ziemlich alleine mit ihrer Meinung gelassen. Es ist schön zu erkennen das es nur für sehr wenige gar keinen Sinn macht. Ich denke mal das sich daran nicht mehr all zu viel ändern wird.
Trotzdem sehr interessant.

Stand der Statistik: 26.01.09, 9:43 Uhr , 1393 Stimmen.


----------



## Omidas (26. Februar 2009)

Traue keiner Statistik, die nu nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

Oder in diesem Fall "ausgewertet" *wink* @ Vorposter

Ist wohl sehr fraglich mal einfach die Leute die es teuer finden aber
bezahlen zu den Gegnern der hohen kosten zuzuschreiben. Finde
ein Ferari hat einen hohen Preis, aber ich akzeptiere es. Und was
sagt das? Er kauft sich trotzdem vielleicht. Ist zwar hoch aber
angemessen.

Die Aussage "Hoch" ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit "unangebracht",
wie du es getan hast. Hätte diese Gruppe sogar persönlich eher
zu den "Finde die Regelung gut" gezählt. Aber da wären wir wieder
beim Eingangssatz von mir.

Neutral währe es eher zu sagen:
~
56,0% Geht so in Ordnung 56% (hoch aber geht + OK)
 28,5% Zu teuer 
08,0% Zu niedrig
07,5% Egal (Egal + Keinen Sinn)


----------



## Love-Coast (26. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Traue keiner Statistik, die nu nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
> 
> Oder in diesem Fall "ausgewertet" *wink* @ Vorposter
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Ja halt wie gesagt wenn man der Statistik glauben schenken darf.
Der Vergleich mit dem Ferari klingt echt nicht schlecht. Aber vergleichen wir das mal mit etwas alltäglichem:
Wenn du für dein Brot täglich 2 Euro zahlst und man dir dann anbietet das du für 1000 Euro nun lebenslänglich Brot bekommst dann klingt das schon reizvoll. Aber woher die 1000 Euro nehmen wenn man sie nicht hat? Sicherlich wenn man es zusammenrechnet kommt man besser mit weg aber im ersten Moment sagt einem das Hirn "nein".
Für mich gibt es hier 3 Seiten: Eine die den Preis nicht in Ordnung findet, eine die ihn okay findet oder gar mehr für Zahlen würde und eine der das ganze Wurscht ist.

Ein Ferari ist nichts alltägliches, umskillen schon.


----------



## pandur0815 (26. Februar 2009)

Die 1000g stören mich nicht, insofern es wirklich ne einmalige Zahlung ohne Folgekosten ist.

Die 1000 sind nicht die Welt, die zahle ich auch so recht schnell. 
Einmal von Heal auf Prot und wieder zurück gespecct und schon sind 100g flöten.

Und 1000g sind schnell verdient. ca 200g pro Kopf bekommt man, wenn man zB zu 3 oder 4 auf Lv80 schnell durch Kara rennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marram (26. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Ja, das is Unsinn... Allein für PvE sind da noch Krieger, Priester, Todesritter... Und auch bei den anderen kann es allein aus Farm- / Raidgründen Sinn machen, weil man in verschiedenen Skillungen einfach wegen Zeitersparnis Gold spart...

Aber wie der Vorposter schon sagte, allein für jeden PvPler ist es interessant...


----------



## Marram (26. Februar 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Da sitzt man in der Mittagspause,isst gemütlich sein Essen und verschluckt sich so dermaßen an den köstlichen Nudeln, welche halb im Hals hängen! Lese ich richtig oder ist das ganze nur eine Illusion?
> Auf den aktuellen Testservern blecht man 1000 Gold um Dual Spec nutzen zu können?
> Zur Zeit weiß mein Gemüt leider nicht ganz wie es damit umgehen soll. Sicherlich: zur heutigen Zeit verdient man sich schnell leichtes Gold oder man hat warscheinlich schon einen dicken Geldbeutel aber 1000g für mehr Spaß am Spiel und mehr Flexibilität?
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich find das so traurig... Warum will eigentlich immer jeder alles haben und fängt an zu weinen, wenn er auch ein Gegenwert leisten muss?


----------



## Arithil (26. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...


 quatsch es wird wahrscheinlich fast jeder machn der auch ein bisschen pvp und pve macht...schließlich will man auch als dd nicht mit seiner pve skillung in der arena oder auf dem bg nach 2 sekunden tot sein


----------



## Thí (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich werds mir aufjedenfall auch zulegen, was sind schon 1000 Gold? Eigentlich nichts wenn man ab und zu fleißig dailys macht und seine Berufe zu nutzen weiss.
Das ist ja ein Schnäppchen im Gegensatz zum 5k-Scherbenweltfliegen damals...


----------



## Deepender (26. Februar 2009)

ich freue mich auf den duall spec, ber irgendwie will ich trotzdem nicht das er ins spiel kommt, macht ganz wow wieder nen schreit weiter entfernt, als es mal war, jaja die wow classic zeiten waren die geilsten


----------



## Ridiculous (26. Februar 2009)

schad gibt gar kein button mit "1000g hahah wie wenig immer her damit"


----------



## Dalmus (26. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Metadron übereinstimmst, der mit mir übereinstimmt. Stimmen wir dann auch überein? oO


Keine Ahnung....
Ich hatte soviel Spass am diskutieren, daß ich irgendwie unsere Standpunkte komplett vergessen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schauen wir mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scrätcher schrieb:


> 1 K ist geschenkt für den ders braucht! Wer das Gold noch nicht dafür hat oder andere Sachen als wichtiger erachtet, sollte darüber nachdenken ob er es dann wirklich so dringend braucht!


Dazu würde ich sagen:
1K ist geschenkt für diejenigen, die es brauchen und eh genug Gold haben.
Insgesamt wird sich zeigen müssen, inwiefern andere es trotzdem brauchen werden.
Wenn man ohne Dualspecc weiterhin wie gewohnt spielen können wird - wunderbar.
Wenn der eigene Spielspass beeinträchtigt wird, weil man durch die fehlende Dualspecc bei der Gruppensuche anderen zu unflexibel scheint und daher nachrangig behandelt wird - fände ich suboptimal.



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Rest, der tatsächlich ständig umgeskillt hat fällt vor Freude auf die Knie! ENDLICH muß man nicht ständig Glyphen verbraten, hastig noch den Skillbaum reinhacken während die Gruppe einem einen Port nach dem anderen schickt! Oder als Tank auf dem Schlachtfeld "Moorhuhn" spielen! Oder warten bis man wieder umskillt um zu schauen wie sich jetzt das neue Rüstungsteil auf die 2te Skillung auswirkt oder oder oder oder


Daß Dualspecc für die meisten Spieler eine tolle Neuerung ist, steht wohl ausser Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Greeki schrieb:


> Wie einer schon erwähnte: So oft kommen Patches auch nicht raus. Definitiv muss man doch immer wieder mal umspeccen, aber diese 1k Gold rechnen sich sowas von verdammt schnell, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass man jetzt einen "Raidopferspecc" haben kann und einen Farmspecc.


Viele Klassen brauchen aber nicht wirklich eine Farmspecc.
Ohne Dualspecc kommt bestimmt kein Schurke auf die Idee extra zum farmen umzuspeccen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie gesagt, sind es ja nicht nur Patche, Buffs und Nerfs. Es sind auch einfach neue Waffen, etc., die einen zwischendrin immer wieder umspeccen lassen.
Daß das alles durch Dualspecc nicht wegfallen wird, sollte man bei der Kostenkalkulation einfach im Auge behalten.

Wenn man sagt: Ich hab im letzten Jahr X mal umgespecct und dafür Y Kohle ausgegeben - durch Dualspecc spar ich diese Kohle und zahle einmalig 1K - das Ganze hat sich also nach Zeit T rentiert, dann ist das erstmal eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
Es sei denn, man skillt halt tatsächlich einmal pro Woche extra für die Arena um oder dergleichen.

Trotzdem mußte ich hier zwischendrin immer an folgenden TS-Dialog denken.
"Mom, ich skill grad um."
"Oha, worauf denn?"
"40,0,21"
"Ähm, wie warst Du nochmal geskillt?"
"40,0,21"
"ahja <Pause> das macht ja Sinn"
"Jaaa, ich hab nur eben einen Punkt anders verteilt."


----------



## Gwynny (26. Februar 2009)

Der Preis ist ok, man muss ihn ja nur ein mal bezahlen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Rorgak (26. Februar 2009)

Lasst mich mal nachdenken.....


für ein Feature welches die Hybridklassen mit den anderen gleichstellt, rein was das Auflaufen von umskillen angeht, ist ja wohl nen schlechter Scherz.

Vermutlich aber nur nen Versuch den Leuten wieder das Gold aus der Tasche zu ziehen ;-).


----------



## bma (26. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...



Priester (du) pfosten =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (26. Februar 2009)

1k g sind nix ich farme nicht mal oder mache nicht mal dailys und bekomme jeden tag rund 200g allerdings ka von wo die kommen =o

dafür gehen dann auch meist 400-800 auf flask etc für raids drauf 

und für dks/krieger/schurken etc auch sehr nützlich 

für deff/pvp skillung


----------



## Turican (26. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> 1k g sind nix ich farme nicht mal oder mache nicht mal dailys und bekomme jeden tag rund 200g allerdings ka von wo die kommen =o




Es gibt auch Leute...du wirst es kaum glauben...die nicht jeden Tag den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen


----------



## Jay316 (26. Februar 2009)

Na ja, ich finde den Preis akzeptabel. Allerdings werde ich es für meinen Deffwarri nicht brauchen, und für meinen DK auch nicht. Wobei ich es mir aber wohl mit dem Schamie holen werde, da ich im Moment viel zwischen Ele und Melee hin und her skille. Ich würde aber noch nicht 100%ig von 1k Gold ausgehen. Es ist immerhin bisher nur ein Testrealm^^


----------



## advanced08 (26. Februar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute...du wirst es kaum glauben...die nicht jeden Tag den ganzen Tag vorm PC sitzen



echt o.o?

ne glaub ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rky (27. Februar 2009)

Eine Questreihe wär zwar schön, aber wenn am Tag des 3.1-Releases alle Leute eine Questreihe machen wird das nicht sehr stabil laufen


----------



## Schlamm (27. Februar 2009)

Die hätten das mal nicht erst ab lvl80 machen sollen. Auch für Twinks kann das sehr nützlich sein. 
Aber 1000g sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Ermo (27. Februar 2009)

Als Krieger würd ich mir nun noch eine "Reparatur-Flat" wünschen bei der ich "monatlich" einige hundert Gold zahle und dann so oft ich will reppen kann ^^  .


----------



## Alpax (27. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ich finde das nicht übertrieben.
> 
> Jede Hybridklasse wird das OK finden. 20x Umskillen kosten auch 1000G, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und 20x sind bei denen schnell erreicht.



Damit wäre alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (27. Februar 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Die hätten das mal nicht erst ab lvl80 machen sollen. Auch für Twinks kann das sehr nützlich sein.




Seh ich genauso. Ich nehm als Beispiel meinen Krieger. Der ist Deftank und zum Leveln von 70 auf 80 hab ich ihn off geskillt um besser voran zu kommen. 
Als Offkrieger in Randominstanzen unterzukommen ist jedoch nicht sonderlich einfach, allein schon weil die meisten Tanks Angst haben, der Offkrieger könnte ihnen Items wegwürfeln. Also hab ich selbst getankt. Und wie sah das aus? Ich hab alle zwei Level umgeskillt, alle möglichen Instanzen einmal durchgemacht und wieder zurück geskillt. Solche Umstände hätte man sich mit der Dualskillung sparen können.


----------



## Tata/Hoernchen (27. Februar 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ich finde das nicht übertrieben.
> 
> Jede Hybridklasse wird das OK finden. 20x Umskillen kosten auch 1000G, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und 20x sind bei denen schnell erreicht.


du hast hier sicherlich noch die glyphen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 je nach server variert das umskillen sicher bei 100-150g. und meine wenigkeit hat pro woche, in spitzenzeiten, sicherlich schon 2-4 mal umgeskillt.

geschweige den vom equip, verzauberungen, flasks, foodbuffs, und und und


----------



## Slaystation (27. Februar 2009)

/sign...

twinke grad meine pala hoch. wie oft ich die zwischen 60 und (mittlerweile) 79 schon zwischen vergelter, heal und tank umgeskillt hab paßt auf keine kuhhaut... naja, zwischen 70 und 78 nur zwischen DD und tank... naja. ma guggen...

aber wenn mein plan so läuft wie ichs will brauch ich dann wenn sie 80 is eh nie wieder umskillen... habe ne priest zum heiln, ne eule als CastDD und ne pala als tank dann auf 80... und als meleeDD werd ich mir dann noch meinen DK hochziehn. damit hab ich dann alles was ich haben will... von daher... kommt das mit dem dualspec für mich eh zu spät. bis auf daß ich mir evtl den dk sparen kann... und wenns doof läuft stell ich meine priest dann in die ecke und spendiere druide und pala dualspec und erfreue mich an diesen beiden, die ja dann auch genug zum spielen sind =)


----------



## Cold Play (27. Februar 2009)

moiens, ich finde 1000 gold für vollkommen gerechtfertigt. aber es sollten endlich andere sachen günstiger werden. ich bin seid einem monat 80 davor seid mind. juni 70 und ich kanns mir immer noch nich das epische fliegen leisten -.-

mfg

cold play


----------



## Black Cat (27. Februar 2009)

Tinuphyl schrieb:


> 1000 Gold fuer 2 Skilltrees... Laecherlich... Damit euer Charakter ein paar Schritte schneller laeuft zahlt ihr doch auch 5000 Gold, warum also nicht 1000 Gold fuer sowas zahlen? Wem es nicht gefaellt, der kauft es eben nicht, das ist wahrscheinlich auch Sinn der Sache...


 Verwechselst du da nich was? Reiten und/oder Fliegen, langsam oder schnell, braucht man JEDEN TAG... dual spec auch? Nein! Von daher sind die 5k fürs schnelle fliegen angebracht aber 1k für dual spec nich so...



Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das Daylies und/oder Farmen das benötigte Gold schnell einbringen.


 Was nennst du schell? Nicht jeder hat sich aufs gold schäffeln spezialisiert.

Das mit den 4 skillungen, wozu zur hölle brauch man bitteschön 4 verschiedene skillungen bei einem char (egal welche klasse) ? Übertrieben, dann noch an die die immer wieder, wegen mal pvp dann wieder pve, umskillen... es zwingt euch keiner zum umskillen und wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt ob ihr nun pvp oder pve spielt, deswegen immer wieder neu skillt und dadurch diesen goldverlust habt ist das euer problem, wie gesagt es zwingt euch keiner.


----------



## Laxera (27. Februar 2009)

way hey ^^ melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort:

1000 Gold?

Zuviel!

ich meine schaut mich an, ich habe bald 3x 80 und 2 x 70 (werden auch noch 80), wenn ich das für 5 Charas bezahlen muss dann werde ich arm....nicht das alle charas dual-specc brauchen (naja meine jägerin braucht es nicht und meine magierin auch nicht unbedingt (wobei ich doch gerne mal wieder mit magierin ins PVP wollte), der rest schon, vor allem meine priesterin braucht das (SCHATTEN/HEAL), die druidin auch (TANK/HEAL), mein DK ebenso...selbst dann sind es schon 3k die ich nicht mal habe -.-)

finde es nicht ok das man für spielqualität überhaupt zahlen muss (inklusive Flugmount, Dual-Specc und ruf gegenstände....warum habe ich ruf (zum teil gefarmt) wenn ich dann noch gold drauf legen muss???)

mfg LAX


----------



## aufgegessenerApfel (27. Februar 2009)

ich finde 1000 gold ziemlich viel, da ich sowieso nie wirklich viel gold habe. ich habe mir allerdings vor veröffentlichung über die information über den dualspecc (nicht das er kommt sondern jetzt schon bald kommt) vorgenommen mir mein episches fliegen zu kaufen. danach kommt noch der kaltwetterflug für 1000 gold und dann auch noch dualspecc (brauche ich als druide unbedingt). da kommen sicher lustige zeiten auf mich zu...achja mein twink will natürlich auch noch fliegen lernen. der muss dann wohl noch warten =/


----------



## cazimir (27. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da nich was? Reiten und/oder Fliegen, langsam oder schnell, braucht man JEDEN TAG... dual spec auch? Nein! Von daher sind die 5k fürs schnelle fliegen angebracht aber 1k für dual spec nich so...


Also ich werde von der option JEDEN Tag den ich Spiele gebrauch machen. Egal ob mit meinen Magier oder Druiden.

Es mach das WoW Leben ein bisschen einfacher und warum sollte ich es dann nicht nutzen?

Bsp Magier:
Ich habe zum Raiden ein Skillung um single Target dmg zu machen. Wenn ich damit (z.B.) Stoff farmen will, dann muss ich jeden Mob einzeln umklatschen.
Nutze ich aber die Dual Specc, wechsel ich per Knopfdruck auf eine Skillung die für Flächenschaden ausgelegt ist und kann somit 20 Mobs in der Zeit umhauen, in der ich mit meiner Raidskillung nur 4 Schaffe.

Letztendlich bekomm ich durch die Dualspecc mehr Zeit und dafür sind mir 1000 Gold nicht zu viel.

Zusatz:
1000wotlk Gold sind übrigens viel weniger als 1000bc gold


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie sieht man in diesem Thread doch recht gut, wer gelernt hat zu sparen und sich seine Geldreserven einzuteilen und wer nicht...


----------



## Omega1024 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich halte Dual-Spec an sich für Unsinn, da pure Klassen damit vom aussterben bedroht sind. Wie zB Hexer: Reine DDs, die weniger Schaden machen als jede DD-Hybridklasse.
Die 1000G sind völlig ok. Aber wieso nicht 10000G und dann überall und völlig beliebig neu skillen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alhazred (27. Februar 2009)

Dual Spec ist ja gedacht für mehr Spass am Spiel - warum man dafür 1k Gold ausgeben muss, hab ich genauso wenig verstanden wie den Kaltwetterflug für 1k.
Episch Fliegen für etwas über 5k Gold ist nachvollziehbar - es verschafft ungeheure Vorteile z.B. beim farmen und ist definitiv ein Statussymbol.
Dualspec und Kaltwetterflug fallen aber nicht in diese Kategorie.
Kaltwetterflug bezahlt man um etwas zu dürfen was man eigentlich eh schon kann und dual spec ist eine Spielspasserweiterung die meiner Meinung nach vor allem 
für die heil- und tankfähigen Klassen ist, was aber allen zu gute kommt.
Durch dual spec sollte sich dann öfter mal der fehlende Heiler/Tank finden lassen, denn ich z.B. hab schon lange damit aufgehört, für eine Instanz umzuskillen, weil man für
die nächste dann sowieso wieder grad falsch geskillt ist.
Es ist weniger das Gold, was mich davon abhält, sondern mehr der Aufwand (wenn ich meine Standardskillungen inzwischen auch sehr schnell durch habe) - und die Glyphen
passen dann auch nicht.

Und mehr Spass am Spiel sollte Blizzard auch ohne Gold zur Verfügung stellen!



btw - der Wispher "skill um, ich zahl auch" ist bei 1k wohl gestorben


----------



## Lari (27. Februar 2009)

Das ist Luxus, genau wie das schnelle fliegen. Es ist nicht zwingend notwendig, aber schön wenn man es hat.
Es muss nun jeder selbst entscheiden: Ist es mir das Gold wert, flexibel in der Skillung zu sein, und vor allem schnell und immer kostenlos zu wechseln.
Es wird niemand dazu gezwungen, und an der Gruppenzusammenstellung wird sich auch nicht viel ändern. Die 1000 Gold sind eigentlich relativ wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein 2nd Equip mit gleicher Qualität wie das Main-Euip zu sockeln, verzaubern etc. wesentlich teurer ist.
Ich würde zum Beispiel als Gruppenleiter keinen Tank mitnehmen, der als Def Equip nur ein Schild hat und nicht critimmun ist, trotz "richtiger" Skillung.
Genauso sieht es bei DDs mit Heal-Equip etc. aus.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Februar 2009)

najo nachdem ich den 3. char equippt und verzaubert hab ist mir das eigentlich auch zu teuer ( so viel zum thema gelernt sein gold zusammen zu halten/zu sparen) .. aber da muss ich halt mal nen bissl farmen gehen.. so schlimm isses nu auch nicht.. Es zwingt euch doch auch niemand in Nordend für 1000g fliegen zu können? Normale mounts reichen doch vollkommen aus... Zur Argentumvorhut in Eiskrone kommt man über kristallsang und in den sturmgipfeln muss man auch nicht unbedingt questen... zu den Instanzen Halle der Blitze / des Steins kann man geportet werden.. Ein Flugmount ist auch nur luxus der einem mehr Spielspaß/Flexibilität verschafft.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Es zwingt euch doch auch niemand in Nordend für 1000g fliegen zu können? [...] Ein Flugmount ist auch nur luxus der einem mehr Spielspaß/Flexibilität verschafft.


Hm, ich stell mir gerade einen Random-Naxx-Raid vor, bei dem keiner zum Porten hochfliegen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Du hast natürlich Recht... es zwingt einen ja auch keiner zum raiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ich stell mir gerade einen Random-Naxx-Raid vor, bei dem keiner zum Porten hochfliegen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FALSCH!^^

Kann man am Flugplatz K2 nicht neuerdings ein Flugtier ausleihen? Dazu kommt daß man ja nicht auf nem epischen zum Raid fliegen muß!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> FALSCH!^^
> 
> Kann man am Flugplatz K2 nicht neuerdings ein Flugtier ausleihen?


Kann man das? Oo
Wo ist denn das?



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dazu kommt daß man ja nicht auf nem epischen zum Raid fliegen muß!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Najoa, ich bezog mich auch mit auf


Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Es zwingt euch doch auch niemand in Nordend für 1000g fliegen zu können?


Hätte ich wohl auch noch mitzitieren sollen.

Aber schäm Dich Scrätcher. Zoids Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kann man das? Oo
> Wo ist denn das?



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=30464



Dalmus schrieb:


> Aber schäm Dich Scrätcher. Zoids Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehrlich gesagt war mir sein Beitrag egal! Mir ging es nur darum deinen Vorwand zu entkräften!^^ Und wenn ich dir wieder das epische Mount aufs Brot schmieren kann dann tu ich das natürlich!^^

Und ich finde es nicht wichtig ob er jetzt episch oder normal schreibt, es geht alleine ums fliegen und das kann man sich mit dem "ehrlichen Max" echt sparen! *gg*


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und ich finde es nicht wichtig ob er jetzt episch oder normal schreibt, es geht alleine ums fliegen und das kann man sich mit dem "ehrlichen Max" echt sparen! *gg*


Hm, ich kenn den ehrlichen Max ja nicht, aber laut den Kommentaren kann man mit seinen fliegenden Reittieren nur in den Sturmgipfeln, sScholozarbecken sowie Eiskrone fliegen.
Wo genau lag nochmal Naxx? *g*

Damned, wir sind etwas vom Thema ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ich kenn den ehrlichen Max ja nicht, aber laut den Kommentaren kann man mit seinen fliegenden Reittieren nur in den Sturmgipfeln, sScholozarbecken sowie Eiskrone fliegen.
> Wo genau lag nochmal Naxx? *g*
> 
> Damned, wir sind etwas vom Thema ab.
> ...



Dann führ ich uns mal wieder zum Thema zurück!^^

Es geht um 1000 Gold für jemanden der unheimlich wenig spielt, aber eh nur raiden will!^^

Wenn er sowieso wenig spielt brauch er ja eigentlich kein Flugmount! Im Raid muß er ja nicht rumfliegen oder? Und bei 10-25 Nasen werden wohl zwei mindestens jeweils 1 besitzen! Für Sturmgipfel, Becken und Eiskrone kann er sich sogar eins leihen bis er sich dann später eins kaufen kann!^^

Wie gesagt: Es ist nicht teuer, kommt nur darauf an was einem wichtiger ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Nun kann man zwei Geteilter Meinung sein.

1. Man Skillt so wieso fast nie um. Daher könnte man sich nun Überlegen wie oft man mit den 1000 Gold umskillen kann. 
2. Man ist Def Krieger und würde gerne mal etwas mehr Schaden machen und hat als zweites die Furor Skillung drinnen. 

Ich selber habe einen Todesritter als Main Char. Ich werde mir auf jedenfall die Tankskillung genehmigen. Mein zweiter Char ist ein Hexer. Dieser wird neben der Zerstörungsskillung nun auch die Gebrechen Skillung erhalten. 
Und 1000 Gold ist nun wirklich kein Vermögen mehr. Die bekommt man recht schnell zusammen. Ich finde das sich das je nach Charakter und Skillung und den Vorlieben des Spielers lohnt.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dann führ ich uns mal wieder zum Thema zurück!^^
> 
> Es geht um 1000 Gold für jemanden der unheimlich wenig spielt, aber eh nur raiden will!^^
> 
> Wenn er sowieso wenig spielt brauch er ja eigentlich kein Flugmount! Im Raid muß er ja nicht rumfliegen oder? Und bei 10-25 Nasen werden wohl zwei mindestens jeweils 1 besitzen! Für Sturmgipfel, Becken und Eiskrone kann er sich sogar eins leihen bis er sich dann später eins kaufen kann!^^


Naja, so sind wir wenigstens wieder am Rande des Themas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Unterschied zwischen Dualspec und Kaltwetterflug ist aber trotzdem vorhanden.

10 Leute wollen nach Naxx, keiner hat Kaltwetterflug -> Arschkarte (geht natürlich trotzdem, aber umständlicher)
10 Leute wollen nach Naxx, keiner hat Dualspec -> Dann geht's halt so wie bisher auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Nicht mal für Naxx braucht man ein Flugmount. Man startet einfach die Daily Drachenquest und fliegt als Drache nach Naxx rein, müsste vermutlich klappen von der Reichweite her. Alternativ nimmt man den Greif aus der Feste ders für ne Quest gibt ^^


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht mal für Naxx braucht man ein Flugmount. Man startet einfach die Daily Drachenquest und fliegt als Drache nach Naxx rein, müsste vermutlich klappen von der Reichweite her. Alternativ nimmt man den Greif aus der Feste ders für ne Quest gibt ^^


Hm, beim nächsten Char muß ich mal drauf achten, ob man die Quests überhaupt ohne Kaltwetterflug machen kann.
Geht das echt so ohne weiteres?


----------



## echterman (27. Februar 2009)

ich denke die dualspec wird sich nur für spieler lohnen die raiden/pvp machen... weil so müssen diese spieler ja andauernd umskilln und das kostet auf dauer richtig gold... also wer ein bis zweimal die woche umskillt, für den ist das schon lohnenswert... für alle anderen eher weniger was preis/leistung angeht... aber es gibt natürlich die leute die garnicht hin wissen mit dem gold die kaufen sich das in jedem fall nur um es zu haben und weil sie es sich leisten können... für mich als rein PVE spieler eher uninteressant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, beim nächsten Char muß ich mal drauf achten, ob man die Quests überhaupt ohne Kaltwetterflug machen kann.
> Geht das echt so ohne weiteres?


Bei der Drachenquest weiss ichs nicht mit Sicherheit, da nehm ich einfach an, aber den Greifen bekommt man definitiv ohne Kaltwetterflug. Mein Schamane ist lvl 71 und hat den Greifen bekommen und der kann nicht mal normal fliegen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> 10 Leute wollen nach Naxx, keiner hat Kaltwetterflug -> Arschkarte (geht natürlich trotzdem, aber umständlicher)
> 10 Leute wollen nach Naxx, keiner hat Dualspec -> Dann geht's halt so wie bisher auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah ok! Du hast recht! Vielleicht ist für einen absoluten Casualraid wo 10 von 10 Leuten sich nichtmal ein Flugmount leisten können, aber raiden wollen dann auch DualSpec zu teuer!

Vielleicht wäre es sinniger nicht das DualSpec billiger zu machen sondern Nax so einfach, das man da auch als Gelegenheitsspieler zu 5 durchrennen kann!

Und die neue Raidinstanz dann bitte auch!^^

Wir nerven jetzt alles runter damit auch der Letzte "ich spiele 5 Min die Woche" wirklich alles sehen und haben kann! (ich mein nicht diesen, aber was grad wieder für Threads aus dem Boden spriesen ist unglaublich...)


----------



## Telbion (27. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ah ok! Du hast recht! Vielleicht ist für einen absoluten Casualraid wo 10 von 10 Leuten sich nichtmal ein Flugmount leisten können, aber raiden wollen dann auch DualSpec zu teuer!
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es sinniger nicht das DualSpec billiger zu machen sondern Nax so einfach, das man da auch als Gelegenheitsspieler zu 5 durchrennen kann!
> 
> ...



Hey, dann hast du doch auch mal wieder Chancen und kommst auch mal nach Naxx ^^ *fiesguck und zwinker*

BTT: Ich find 1000G sind ok...brauch ja nicht jeder zu machen.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Hey, dann hast du doch auch mal wieder Chancen und kommst auch mal nach Naxx ^^ *fiesguck und zwinker*



Tzzz....... ich könnt mich ja mal als Tank auf den freien Markt werfen und schauen ob mich wer will! oO

Und dem Gildenleiter sag ich dann: DU hast mich vertrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (27. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wieviele Klassen werden die diesen Multispec nehmen?
> 
> Ein Paladin, eine Druide, ein Schamane
> 
> ...




Hexer?



> Vielleicht wäre es sinniger nicht das DualSpec billiger zu machen sondern Nax so einfach, das man da auch als Gelegenheitsspieler zu 5 durchrennen kann!



Ja ne und ich bin Jesus ^^


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. Februar 2009)

für mich als raid schurke ist  dual specc eher uninteressant, aber mein druide wird sich darüber freuen^^


----------



## Chandra12 (9. März 2009)

Ganz ernsthaft Leute,



wer das 'braucht' der wird auch die 1000 Gold dafür bezahlen. Punkt.

Wem das zuviel ist, oder nicht will, braucht es ja nicht zu machen, aber hier rum meckern, finde ich nicht okay...

Aber jedem das Seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Momentan weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich Dual Specc brauche, denn ich bin mit meiner Holy Priest ziemlich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (9. März 2009)

Oh noe, Du hast die Büchse der Pandorra wieder aufgemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich dachte das Thema wäre erstmal durch bis zum Patch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Oh noe, Du hast die Büchse der Pandorra wieder aufgemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du und ich in diesem Fred? SCHONWIEDER? XD 

Das isn Teufelskreislauf!

Ich bleib dabei 1 k sind Ok!^^ Und jetzt verlasse ich diese unendliche Geschichte wieder!^^


----------



## Dalmus (9. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei 1 k sind Ok!^^ Und jetzt verlasse ich diese unendliche Geschichte wieder!^^


Ich finde 1K noch immer ein wenig zuviel. Und wenn Du sie verläßt, dann ist die Geschichte ja nicht unendlich. *g*
*auf die uhr schaut*
Gleich Feierabend. Vielleicht ist der Thread ja bis morgen dann wieder auf Seite 2 gerutscht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei 1 k sind Ok!^^ Und jetzt verlasse ich diese unendliche Geschichte wieder!^^


is okay, aber wer skillt denn schon so oft um? xD ok für Healer oder Tanks is das sehr nice zum questen oder sowas.


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2009)

Man muss bei der Geschichte auch denken:
Einmal hin- und herskillen, Maximalkosten: 100 Gold
Sich nicht nerven müssen schon wieder umskillen zu gehn, MINIMALkosten: unbezahlbar

Man sieht: bei obriger Rechnung muss man 10x hin- und herskillen um die 1000 Gold rauszuholen. Bei unterer Rechnung muss man nicht einmal umskillen um die 1000 Gold rauszuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Vid (9. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> is okay, aber wer skillt denn schon so oft um? xD ok für Healer oder Tanks is das sehr nice zum questen oder sowas.




Ich finde das sollte ruhig mehr kosten, den es sollte nicht jeder haben (nein, ich hab nicht viel gold).
Es sollte ein Privileg sein und nicht jeder sollte das haben, so kann man das: ,,hey kannst du heilen? -nein, bin dd - lol, kauf dir dualspec" nicht kommen wird.
Naja wird dann wohl so kommen, mir als jäger ist es sowieso egal, aber ich hab ein Herz für Heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Optikblue (9. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> is okay, aber wer skillt denn schon so oft um? xD ok für Healer oder Tanks is das sehr nice zum questen oder sowas.




Wir haben mehrere in der gilde die mehrmals die woche umskillen müssen/wollen!
Da oftmals nen guter Tank/DD/Heiler fehlt, die ihr klasse auch in allen beherschen!
Dennen kommt der Dual Specc gerade gelegen! Da sie zum vorteil der Gilde, was sie aber auch freiwilig tun, umskillen!
1000g sind vollkommen i.O


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

Leute ^.^ .... 1000 Gold ist doch klasse ... seid nicht immer so geizig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (9. März 2009)

*Offtopic
Wenn ich den Wyrmruhtempel Drachen hab wird das auch noch passen.
Der Plöde GM wollt den net zurück nehmen weil mein Kumpel gleich lernen gedrückt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wollt doch nur die Schuhe*
zum Thema:
Der Preis ist im großen und ganzem i.O. werd aber erstmal warten mit dem kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danksager (9. März 2009)

also ich als dudu würd sogar 2k bezahlen den das geb ich im monat schon so zum umskillen aus ich bin als mainchar monkin und wer kennt das nicht in naxx bei santahrion wenn man da keinen frostwiederstand halt ist halt ein baüumchen extra besser als ein dd aber dann bei kel wieder monkin und so weiter also ich freu mich auf dual und jeder der schreit das 1k zuviel sind ist nur zu faul das g zu farmen 

kleiner tip für leute die keine ahnung ihr wisst ja sicher einfach mal fre,,,,,,,


----------

